#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-08
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<sarhan> bemawi,tu vas bien?
<darkwise> bug #400568
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400568 in rosetta ""Have you considered importing from your source tree?" (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400568
 * darkwise testing ubot2 bugs
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<fellag> salut Neo31  nizarus  :)
<nizarus> ahla fellag
<nizarus> je re
<nizarus> @++
<fellag> +
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ping ChanServ darkwise fellag khoubeib__ nizarus >>> qui est notre parain SIB courant?
<Neo31> je ve coordonner qq contributions avec lui
<Neo31> cote affiches
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> welcome back nizarus
<Neo31> any idea abt my question above ?
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est sabri
<Neo31> !!!
<nizarus> sabri-icone
<nizarus> le candidat loco contact
<Neo31> donc c pas karimtn ni tarekdj?
<Neo31> ni kangoulya
<nizarus> nope
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> behi, taw na7ki m3a sabri mela
<nizarus> ken l9itou :)
<Neo31> hh, wine 3andou yohrob! :p
<Neo31> nizarus t'es sur que sabri est le parin du SIB ? ca ve dire il a tt les infos dont j'aurai besoin ?
<nizarus> c'est notre représentant pour le SIB
<darkwise> bonsoir nizarus Neo31
<darkwise> et tout le monde présent
<darkwise> :)
<Neo31> bsr darkwise
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> ahla darkwise
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-09
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi CRACK05 darkwise ubuntulog
<Goldenscorp> bjr Neo31
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<Ahmed_Drira> hi  Goldenscorp   winek  ya m3alem
<Goldenscorp> salut Ahmed_Drira  ca va 5ouya
<Goldenscorp> hani kil 3ada
<Goldenscorp> ping Ahmed_Drira
<Guest13522> salem
<Goldenscorp> salem
<Goldenscorp> salut Neo31
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<nizarus> ping Goldenscorp
<nizarus> quoi de 9 Neo31
<Neo31> ta7asson mal7oudh, (9rib na9dhi 3al virus) sinon heni ghatiss fi 7keya mizilt 7ata les emails ma 9rithomch (ama aparament tbalbzit ya litni ma 7alitou hal thread)
<nizarus> non pas de tout c'était un débat intéressant
<Neo31> j'espere
<Neo31> ama berjoulia ba5altouni
<Neo31> je parlais d'un cas special, d'une exception
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> tu n'était pas présent là le premier soir où tarekdj c'est connecté ici ?
<Neo31> je pense que oui, ama je parle pas d'informaticien
<Neo31> tarek c un informaticien
<Neo31> le 3alina
<nizarus> non tarek c'est présenté comme un designer
<nizarus> de plus ubuntu n'est pas fait uniquement pour les informaticiens
<nizarus> ;)
<Goldenscorp> pong nizarus
<Goldenscorp> ahla 3arfi nizarus
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<nizarus> ti winek ya rajel, fine ghatess
<Goldenscorp> escargot
<Goldenscorp> et rami
 * Neo31 en mode tétu
<nizarus> Neo31, il faut encourager ton ami a tester les LL
<Neo31> deja fait nizarus
<Neo31> g mm insister
<nizarus> il peut installer gimp et inkscape sous window$ pour gouter
<Neo31> avant de lancer le thread
<Neo31> et c lui qui a pris l'initiative de nous joindre
<nizarus> ensuite il peut franchir le grand pas et installer ubuntu
<Neo31> mais eni 7abit nsahalha 3lih
<Neo31> ta3raf la trasition c plus facile que le flip
<Neo31> on a tous passer par une periode de transition
<nizarus> oui
<nizarus> et avec internent et la communauté cette transition est de plus en plus simple
<Neo31> pas ds tt les cas nizarus
<Neo31> en tt K je le contact le weekend w taw n9ollou y7awel yghaffass chwaya bel gimp en attendant yet3almou
<Neo31> which Goldenscorp Goldenscorp_ is online ?
<Goldenscorp_> oui
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-10
<darkwise> bonjour tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> salut Amigos CRACK05 darkwise ubuntulo1
<lassak> hi
<lassak> slt
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<ChemsOnline> Bonsoir
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<ChemsOnline> salam @ * :)
<nizarus> ça va ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> hamdoullah et toi ?
<nizarus> hmd :)
<ChemsOnline> alors quoi de 9 depuis l'ISIMS ?
<ChemsOnline> vous allez représenter ubuntu au SIB ?
<ChemsOnline> G vu passer pas mal de mail à ce sujet sur les mailling list d 'ubuntu/fedora et SFD
<ChemsOnline> ps : je suis Chems le webmaster de kangoulya ;)
<nizarus> yep 3raftek ChemsOnline
<nizarus> l'idée est là (participer au SIB)
<nizarus> mais le problème est de trouver des participants
<ChemsOnline> en tout cas j y serai tous les jours du matin au soir au stand open source pour essayer de mettre tout le monde d accord avec diplomatie :p
<ChemsOnline> t as encore des stickers ubuntu ?
<ChemsOnline> j en ai récupéré pour eyeOS aussi
<ChemsOnline> et inchallah j en aurai aussi pour Debian
<nizarus> il me reste 5 sets
<ChemsOnline> coolll :)
<nizarus> j'ai distribué à presque tous ceux qui ont installé ubuntu à l'isimm
<ChemsOnline> j ecoute express FM et G envi de vomir
<nizarus> et aux membres ubuntu-tn présent
<ChemsOnline> y a de la propagande ms contre l open source
<nizarus> c'est qui express FM ?
<ChemsOnline> http://stream1.tanitweb.com:8080/expressfm
<nizarus> c'est une radio tunisienne ?
<ChemsOnline> Microsoft CRM casse du suucre sur http://www.radioexpressfm.com/
<nizarus> je t'ai pas dis qu'est ce qu'il y a eu à l'isimm quelques jours après notre passage
<ChemsOnline> non ?
<ChemsOnline> qu es ce qui y a eu ?
<nizarus> il y a eu création d'un club micro$oft .NET
<nizarus> :D
<ChemsOnline> décidément
<ChemsOnline> il y a en a dans toutes les ecoles
<ChemsOnline> les clubs MS sont des virus qui diffusent leur drogues jusqu'à dans nos écoles !
<nizarus> et oui
<nizarus> ils ont les moyens de le faire
<ChemsOnline> ils ont surtout des actionnaires bien placés et corrompu !
<ChemsOnline> même dans nos systèmes educatifs
<ChemsOnline> il y a meme des profs qui donnent de meilleurs notes aux PFE proprio qu aux PFE Libres :(
<nizarus> bon pas à ce points
<ChemsOnline> si si
<ChemsOnline> croi mmoi
<nizarus> (je défends mes collègues)
<ChemsOnline> de sources sures
<ChemsOnline> t as raison
<ChemsOnline> faut prendre leur defense
<ChemsOnline> et moi je peu me permettre de dénoncer ces pratiques ;)
<nizarus> si il y on a quelques uns comme ça alors c'est inquétant
<ChemsOnline> y a de quoi etre inquiet
<ChemsOnline> je croi beaucoup au Libre
<ChemsOnline> mais je doute qu on y arrive quand nos adversaires utilisent ces méthodes
<ChemsOnline> hasilou
<ChemsOnline> faut pas baisser les bras
<nizarus> voilà et surtout il faut pas appliquer leurs méthodes
<ChemsOnline> oui
<ChemsOnline> on y arrivera quand même en restant fidèle à nos valeurs !
<ChemsOnline> faut y croire
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, est ce que tu consulte des mails avec le protocole imap ?
<ChemsOnline> oui
<ChemsOnline> mais pas depuis la tunisie :p
<ChemsOnline> justement
<ChemsOnline> pour le concours http://concours.opensource.tn
<nizarus> akhhhhhhhh !!
<nizarus> ça fait quelques semaine que c'est devenu impossible
<nizarus> je comprend pas pourquoi
<ChemsOnline> En fait G déjà préparé un dossier que je dépose en fin de semaine pour présenter notre filiale KanGouLya Tunisie au concours...
<ChemsOnline> Le site web http://kangoulya.org/ est un Cloud de serveurs Debianhttp://www.debian.org/ sous Xen http://www.xen.org/ dans une grappe de clusters en miroirshttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grappe_de_serveurs installé comme çahttp://dtcsupport.gplhost.com/PmWiki/FrDtc-xen-box & répartis sur ce reseau http://www.gplhost.com/gplhost-network.html (liste non complète) avec pour interface web le webOS eyeOS http://eyeos.org/et pour panel DTC h
<ChemsOnline> En plus de l'interface Web sous eyeOS on peut aussi accéder à une interface Gnome http://www.gnome.org/ ou KDE http://kde.org/ via FreeNX http://wiki.debian.org/freenx la version Libre inspirée de celle de NoMachine http://www.nomachine.com/testdrive.php
<ChemsOnline> Côté CMS C MODx http://modxcms.com/
<ChemsOnline> Côté LCMS C Moodle http://moodle.org/
<ChemsOnline> Côté Gallerie C Gallery http://gallery.menalto.com/
<ChemsOnline> Côté Forum C SMF http://www.simplemachines.org/
<ChemsOnline> Côté Wiki C MediaWiki http://www.mediawiki.org/
<ChemsOnline> ...
<ChemsOnline> J'aurai jamais pu faire tout ça seul et personne au monde ne le pourrait ;)
<ChemsOnline> C les projets & communautés qui me tiennent à coeur et auquels je contribue et supporte...
<nizarus> l'ATI fait du grand n'importe quoi
<ChemsOnline> G d ailleurs rencontré les responçables de l'TI à ce sujet
<ChemsOnline> mais ils ne sont qu exécutants
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> bonne idée de présenter kangoulya au concours
<ChemsOnline> j espère
<ChemsOnline> en fait je lee présente sous un autre nom
<ChemsOnline> http://kibinti.com
<ChemsOnline> mais C pareil
<ChemsOnline> en plus il ne peut pas y avoir un projet open source uniquement tunisien
<ChemsOnline> C ridicule
<nizarus> ki bintek mouch ki weldek :D
<ChemsOnline> mais je ne sais pas encore sous quelle forme le presenter
<ChemsOnline> C un peu comme kubuntu :p
<ChemsOnline> C facile à retenir
<ChemsOnline> kangoulya.org C moin évident
<ChemsOnline> des suggestions, conseils, remarques ?
<ChemsOnline> sous quelle forme le presenter
<ChemsOnline> t as vu le reglement du concours
<ChemsOnline> date limite le 15 C lundi
<ChemsOnline> mais je pense qu il vaut mieu le deposer vendredi pour eviter toute injustice
<nizarus> le présenter comme un projet qui integre le meilleur des LL
<ChemsOnline> en gros C un mix des LL
<nizarus> voilà
<ChemsOnline> le tout sur une grappe de serveurs en miroir
<ChemsOnline> après on peut facilement y intégrer des VPS adapté aux administrationss etc...
<ChemsOnline> pour des clients léger
<ChemsOnline> plus que 2 jours pour déposer notre candidature tous ensembles !
<Ahmed_Drira> 00
<Ahmed_Drira> salut
<nizarus> ahla Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> 3aslema nizarus
<Ahmed_Drira> je veut  comprendre  ce que chemes  vien de dire   c'est super intérécent
<ChemsOnline> Bon G encore été deco :(
<ChemsOnline> ça n arrete pas
<ChemsOnline> hasilou
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, c'est ton projet que tu dois déposer
<nizarus> pour l'instant notre communauté n'a rien fait
<ChemsOnline> C pas mon projet
<nizarus> pour dire que c'est le projet de la communauté
<ChemsOnline> C le projet de tout le monde
<nizarus> mais j'espère que ça changera
<ChemsOnline> ça peut servir à tous
<ChemsOnline> j aurai jamais pu faire tout ça tout seul
<Ahmed_Drira> une nuit  vient d'être charger je doit suivre tou ce que ChemsOnline  été en train dire et comprendre  petite  à petite tou ça
<ChemsOnline> Le site web http://kangoulya.org/ est un Cloud de serveurs Debian http://www.debian.org/ sous Xen http://www.xen.org/ dans une grappe de clusters en miroirs http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grappe_de_serveurs installé comme ça http://dtcsupport.gplhost.com/PmWiki/FrDtc-xen-box & répartis sur ce reseau http://www.gplhost.com/gplhost-network.html (liste non complète) avec pour interface web le webOS eyeOS http://eyeos.org/ et pour panel DT
<ChemsOnline> Côté CMS C MODx http://modxcms.com/
<ChemsOnline> Côté LCMS C Moodle http://moodle.org/
<ChemsOnline> Côté Gallerie C Gallery http://gallery.menalto.com/
<ChemsOnline> Côté Forum C SMF http://www.simplemachines.org/
<ChemsOnline> Côté Wiki C MediaWiki http://www.mediawiki.org/
<ChemsOnline> ...
<ChemsOnline> en gros je voudrait engrainner avec moi tout le mouvement du Libre et de l open source tunisien pour qu on presente avec la communauté du Libre et de l'Open Source tunisien tous unit (uthopie) un projet regrouppant un mix des LL pour un concours lancé par le ministère :p @ Ahmed_Drira
<ChemsOnline> http://concours.opensource.tn
<ChemsOnline> car il ne peut pas y avoir un projet open source essentiellement 100% tn C ridicule
<ChemsOnline> mais une distrib tunisienne oui
<ChemsOnline> ça tient sur une carte SD
<ChemsOnline> coté client & coté serveur
<nizarus> ChemsOnline, c'est ta connexion qui déconne ou c'est l'IRC ?
<ChemsOnline> C ma connexion
<ChemsOnline> y a du sabota à Carthage :p
<ChemsOnline> sabotage :p
<ChemsOnline> je skouatte du wifi et de la 3G
<nizarus> ah le pirate :p
<ChemsOnline> & l adsl C encore pire
<ChemsOnline> alors que normalement l adsl devrait etre plus stable
<ChemsOnline> surtout dans ce quartier :p
<ChemsOnline> mais les jours précedent j avou que ça marchait mieu que nulle part ailleurs en tunisie
<ChemsOnline> mais aujourd'hui je sai pas pourquoi
<ChemsOnline> j y suis pour rien :p
<ChemsOnline> hasilou je quitte ce chan pour pas pulluer vos logs si non je reste sur freenode #kangoulya ;)
<ChemsOnline> ++
<ChemsOnline> polluer*
<ChemsOnline> ++
<KanGouLya> au fait nizarus G repris ton allusion à l'apple de fedora & co : "Faut voir la marque des laptops & des smartphones de certains du Libre pour comprendre qu'eux & le Libre c'est juste un peut de théorie :p"
<KanGouLya> aller, bonne nuit les Tux camarades ;)
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-11
<oix> Hola everybody !
<farkao> salut
<farkao> salut
<ANIS> salut *
<ANIS> CRACK05, darkwise, khoubeib_ hello gys
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS CRACK05 darkwise khoubeib_ ubuntulo1
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<ANIS> Goldenscorp mon ami.. salut, comment vas-tu?
<ANIS> hmd ça passe..
<Goldenscorp> bien 5ouya ANIS
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Goldenscorp> ach 3ndik ijdid ?
<ANIS> wallahi kén itt3ab wilkobbi :(.. il3ébid léhou yakra fi héja tislih fil institu w léhou léki wakit béch yakra wahdou :@
<hbhy> Quitte
<dhiaeddine> slm tt le monde
<Neo31> bsr dhiaeddine
<dhiaeddine> bsr Neo31
<dhiaeddine> alors quoi de neuf
<dhiaeddine> tu vas au sib?
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> et toi ?
<dhiaeddine> tu anime un stand ou pas?
<Neo31> non, pas encore
<Neo31> g pas contacter qq1
<dhiaeddine> je ne sais pas encore, j'espères que je pourrais y aller, ça dépend du temps libre que je pourrais avoir
<dhiaeddine> alors c'est qui qui représentera u-tn?
<Neo31> e5er 7aja wesletni saber-icone houwa le parain du sib sinon je l'ai pas encore contacter
<dhiaeddine> ah ok
<Neo31> dhiaeddine >> http://www.opensource.tn/index.php?id=188&L=0
<dhiaeddine> Neo31: oui je suis au courant de ce concours
<dhiaeddine> je vais y participer inchallah
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bonne chance :)
<dhiaeddine> tu connais qui y participe aussi?
<dhiaeddine> merci
<Neo31> non
<dhiaeddine> ok
<Neo31> pas de koi
 * Neo31 mechi yet3acha
<Neo31> see ya
<dhiaeddine> :)
<dhiaeddine> ok a+ :)
<dhiaeddine> moi aussi j'y vais
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> ahla drira
<Neo31> Ahmed_Drira
<Neo31> ahla nizarus darkwise CRACK05
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Ahmed_Drira> ^^
<Ahmed_Drira> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Ahmed_Drira
<Neo31> bn
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-12
<Goldenscorp> re
<MaWaLe> hi folks !
<Neo31> hi MaWaLe
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> sa va ?
<MaWaLe> yup thx :)
<MaWaLe> yup thx :)
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> koi 2 9 MaWaLe ?
<MaWaLe> nothing special
<Neo31> where have u been all this time ?
<Neo31> MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> back again
<Neo31> welcome back
<MaWaLe> Neo31, working :(
<Danny_Joris> Hi all, I have a question that is not related to ubuntu.
<Danny_Joris> this sounds really random, but are flow charts acceptable in a presentation to an arabian business man?
<Danny_Joris> are there considerations?
<MaWaLe> Danny_Joris, charts are always welcome even for arabic people :p :p :p
<Neo31> :)
<MaWaLe> i don't know the scope of your question !!!
<MaWaLe> should the arabian business man be different???
<ANIS> hello everybody :))
<Danny_Joris> It's a multiple choice question for an assignment :)
<Neo31> hi ANIS
<Danny_Joris> really random, I know :)
<MaWaLe> hi ANIS
<ANIS> :D
<Danny_Joris> Thank you very much!
<MaWaLe> Danny_Joris, you're welcome ;) but the question isn't related to Ubuntu :p
<MaWaLe> brb :)
<Neo31> I invited him here MaWaLe because he wanted to ask it on some arabic channel
<Danny_Joris> yeah, I know, but I don't know too many Arabians :)
<Neo31> ok
<MaWaLe> lool
<MaWaLe> now Danny_Joris you know enough to ask some questions about ubuntu too :)
<Neo31> Tunisia is a good example anyway, I am not sure if MaWaLe's answer applies for all arab countries
<Neo31> but I still belief it will be the same case for any country anywhere :)
<Neo31> see ya later
<MaWaLe> back :)
<Danny_Joris> heh, i timed out. cpu overload
<Ahmed_Drira> bsr
<ANIS> bonsoir Ahmed_Drira
<Ahmed_Drira> j ai  un problème  avec thunderbird  il envoi pas de mail !! :/
<ANIS> tu utilise un compte hotmail?
<Ahmed_Drira> gmail  ANIS
<Ahmed_Drira> il peut pas se conecter au serveur SMTP
<ANIS> ah ok.. essaye de re vérifier le parmétrage du SMTP et POP3
<sabri_icone> les amis
<sabri_icone> salu a tous
<sabri_icone> qu'est ce qu'on va faire pr le SIB
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> allo
<sabri_icone> anis
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> ?
<nizarus> salam sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> salem nizar mare7eba :)
<sabri_icone> je veux savoir ce que je dois faire pr le SIB
<nizarus> quel sont les nouvelles coté organisation ?
<sabri_icone> depuis un mmt on dirait que tt cé arrté?
<sabri_icone> rien!
<sabri_icone> il y a les mails qui n'arretent pa de venir, chemesseddine m'a parlé du concour openSource, personne n'a répondu, aussi pr le SIB
<nizarus> on n'a rien eu pour le sib
<sabri_icone> on dirait que tous le monde sont abscent! est ce possible de discuter un peu auj a propos du sIB car ils disent dans le mail qu'on doit auj mettre bien a jour le calendrier
<sabri_icone> asme3o ena je pourrais etre présent mardi , jeudi et vendredi
<sabri_icone> le 25 je peux pas,
<ANIS> salut sabri_icone désolé mon ami mé kontich hni
<nizarus> c'est toi qui ajouté le crenau horaire dans le calendrier ?
<sabri_icone> pr l'organisation fibeli que toi et chemesseddine vs serez présent pendant les 4jour?
<sabri_icone> oui, par erreur, j'ai pas trouvé d'ou supprimé dsl
<sabri_icone> de tt façon je pourrais etre présent.. pas de soucis
<sabri_icone> pr la présentation, ça reste toujours ambigue, puisque y'a pas des thread sur les mailing lists
<nizarus> le problème sabri_icone c'est que ni toi ni moi ni aucune autre personne n'est ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> ubuntu-tn est un groupe
<sabri_icone> oui je sais
<nizarus> et cette discussion aurai du avoir avant de fixer les horaires
<sabri_icone> j'espere bien que c'est pas aussi grave que ça
<nizarus> pour voir qui est dispo et quand et éviter les je crois etc...
<nizarus> bref c'est pas grave maintenant
<sabri_icone> ..bref, mais ou est le groupe ya nizar
<sabri_icone> :(
<nizarus> le plus important et de voir qui peut être présent et quand
<nizarus> sabri_icone, même si le groupe n'existe pas il ne faux pas agir en solitaire :/
<sabri_icone> bein moi, j'affirme mardi jeudi et vendredi
<sabri_icone> :)
<ANIS> salut nizarus et sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> lool, je pense que je dois présenter pr demander un pardon a ts le grp :p
<ANIS> j'aimerai bien savoir quand le sib fermera??
<sabri_icone> bein, asme3o que dois je faire de ma part?
<sabri_icone> le 27
<sabri_icone> SIB du 23->27 4jours
<sabri_icone> a la ile
<ANIS> je parle de l'heure
<sabri_icone> file
<sabri_icone> fel kram
<sabri_icone> ah, normalement a 19h
<sabri_icone> ou 18h chui pa sure
<nizarus> sabri_icone, notre communauté a exister et existera toujours grace à des initiatives personnelle comme la tienne mais je dis toujours qu'il faut informer avant d'agir
<sabri_icone> oui
<ANIS> car la semaine du 22 à 27 j'ai une semaine bloqué des DS alors PEUT ÊTRE je serai présent le samedi...
<sabri_icone> effectivement :)
<sabri_icone> nizar
<sabri_icone> alors , on a pas de programme?
<nizarus> oui sabri_icone
<nizarus> sabri_icone, on doit élaborer le programme ensemble
<sabri_icone> bahi, quand pense-tu que ces possible?
<nizarus> mais ça sera toujours un truc qui contient des présentations
<nizarus> et une install party
<sabri_icone> lool, j'aimerais toujours que les réunion seront affirmé bien deux jours au moin avt leur effet
<sabri_icone> lool, vous pouvez comptez sur moi la dessous ;)
<nizarus> il vaut mieux compter sur plusieurs membres
<sabri_icone> bein..nous allons surement organisé une réunion n'esr ce pas?
<nizarus> étant donné que tu es notre chef de file pour cet évènement tu dois faire ce qu'il faut
<nizarus> demander une réunion irc par exemple
<nizarus> préparer une page wiki
<nizarus> lancer une discussion sur la mailing liste
<nizarus> ;)
<sabri_icone> que dois je faire exactement :) j'aimerais bien etre a la hauteur de cette responsabilié :)
<sabri_icone> oui, c'est déja ce que je veut savoir...
<nizarus> voilà les possibilités à toi de choisir
<sabri_icone> bein, ok, je vais poster un thread aujourd'hui pour voir la disponibilité des membres et ce qu'ils préférent, que la réunion soit sur l'irc ou physique ...
<sabri_icone> pour la page wiki, je vais le faire demain , espérons que je trouve un template a suivre :p
<nizarus> réunion irc de préférence car il y a des membres qui ne sont pas sur tunis
<sabri_icone> oui certainement :)
<sabri_icone> nizar
<sabri_icone> sayé j'ai lancé un thread pr la réunion demain
<sabri_icone> lool, pr la réunion tout court
<sabri_icone> tu l'a reçu?
<nizarus> je look
<sabri_icone> bein dit moi si cé correct :) je suis débutant qd mm
<sabri_icone> l'existance des pro est indispensable pr la survie de tt organisatin :p
<nizarus> y a pas des pros par ici
<nizarus> il y a peut être des gens plus expérimentés
<sabri_icone> :)
<nizarus> tu propose quelle date pour la réunion ?
<sabri_icone> pr moi demain soir a 22h et une excellante date
<nizarus> :/
<nizarus> et dimanche soir ?
<sabri_icone> car pendant l'aid je pourrais pas me connecter déja je serais a ain-drahem lundi soir, mardi et mercredi matin
<sabri_icone> oui dimache soir aussi cé une bonne date
<sabri_icone> tu veut que je reposte pr dimache soir ?
<sabri_icone> a quel heure? 21h cé bon?
<nizarus> yep 21h it's ok
<sabri_icone> cool, je reposte alors cé ça?
<nizarus> je vais le faire ;)
<sabri_icone> cé bien ,lool, merci
<sabri_icone> chemess nous a communiqué l'idée que nous allons mettre sur une affiche que nous installons un système d'exploitation gratuitement pr ceux qui ont des pc FreeDOs
<sabri_icone> que pensez vous mes frères.
<sabri_icone> vous etes partant pr ça?
<nizarus> mais il faut préciser que OS nous allons installer
<sabri_icone> oui, selon la disponibilité des CDs
<nizarus> au risque de voir des gens te demander d'installer winmerde gratuitement
<sabri_icone> donc ça serait soit kubuntu ou Ubuntu
<sabri_icone> loooooool
<sabri_icone> non , ça serait mentionné ubuntu sur l'affiche normalement
<sabri_icone> le pb que chemess et occupé cé temps la :)
<sabri_icone> l'important que nous allons faire d sorte l'installation et comme récompense un CD ,lool d'origine si on veut dire
<sabri_icone> si possible les stickers
<sabri_icone> cé attirant
<sabri_icone> mmm, qu'en pensez vous?
<nizarus> oui je pense que c'est une bonne idée
<nizarus> mais pour que l'installation soit parfaite il faut disposer du réseau sur place
<sabri_icone> lool, de soucis des CG(carte grapgique?)
<sabri_icone> en faite, oui il risque de ne pas tourner car certaine CG sont trés récentes et que les pilots doivent etre téléchargé en cour d'install
<nizarus> non pour avoir le système totalement en Fr
<sabri_icone> bon, l'essaie et la démonstratin déja cé un coup , oui
<sabri_icone> pr le language on risque de tomber sur des personne qui valorisent l'anglais :p comme moi
<sabri_icone> vous lisiez sur les thread de sfd du gmail
<sabri_icone> ils disent que auj et le dernier délais :(
<sabri_icone> bah, l'important je pense reste toujours de se focaliser sur le programme
<nizarus> aujourdhui c'est le dernier délais pour avoir l'accord du secrétariat d'état pour la réservation du stand dans le sib
<sabri_icone> ah, oui
<sabri_icone> mais cé tard non?
<sabri_icone> je parle de 23h
<sabri_icone> lol
<sabri_icone> l'important nizarus je m'occuperais le soir de demain de faire une page wi-ki pr le S.I.B 2010...
<sabri_icone> inchallah max 24h de demain la page sera prete ..et consultable
<sabri_icone> en attendant les réponses des membre j'aimerais bien que nous ferons un bon programme qui répond a nos attentes
<sabri_icone> nizarus , les frères salem alikom
<sabri_icone> je dois dormir, demain j'ai cours a 8h.30
<sabri_icone> salem alikom
<sabri_icone> :)
<nizarus> bn sabri_icone
<darkwise> bonsoir tout le monde
<darkwise> sava nizarus ?
<nizarus> ahla Danny_Joris
<darkwise> ;)
<Danny_Joris> nizarus: hi!
<nizarus> hello Danny_Joris
<nizarus> sorry ahla darkwise
<Danny_Joris> ah :)
<nizarus> and hello Danny_Joris
<nizarus> Danny_Joris, tu était déjà connecté ici ?
<Danny_Joris> depuis deux heures, peut etres?
<darkwise> sois le bienvenu en tout cas Danny_Joris
<nizarus> et avant aujourd'hui ?
<Danny_Joris> I had an arabic related question. solved now. :)
<Danny_Joris> just hanging around
<darkwise> ah, ok ;)
<Danny_Joris> but got to go soon
<Danny_Joris> :)
<nizarus> car ton nom (pas ton pseudo) me dit quelque chose
<Danny_Joris> salam alikum, folks ! :)
<ANIS> hey Danny_Joris
<Danny_Joris> ANIS: hi
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> Danny_Joris: Where are you from??
<ANIS> Good night everybody
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-13
<ANIS> quit
<illusion-1> السلام عليكم
<illusion-1> \
<Goldenscorp> bjr bemawi CRACK05 darkwise khoubeib ubuntulo1
<denis13> salut les amis
<denis13> vous aller bien
<Goldenscorp> salam denis13
<denis13> j'aurai besoin de votre aide
<Goldenscorp> oui merci
<denis13> je suis en train de configurer conky
<denis13> et j'ai deuxcommand qui passe pas
<denis13> hddtemp
<Goldenscorp> et
<denis13> il faut etre  en sudo pour que sa marche, est ce qu'il y aurai un moyen que la commande soit executable en utilisateutr
<Goldenscorp> denis13:  pour hddtemp http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/conky_scripts_systeme#temperature1
<Goldenscorp> mais 3mrha mamchatli :(
<Goldenscorp> chez moi
<denis13> sa marche pas justement
<denis13> par qu'il faut etre en root
<denis13> quand tu va dans ta console
<denis13> si tu tape hddtemp /dev/sda
<denis13> sa marche
<denis13> pas
<denis13> par contre sudo hddtemp /dev/sda sa marche
<bemawi> denis13: faut mettre le bit setuid s à hddtemp pour pouvoir le lancer en tant que simple utilisateur
<denis13> oui je viens de voir lol
<denis13> sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp
<denis13> pour le reconfigurer
<denis13> sa c'est regler
<denis13> maintenant
<denis13> pour la temperature du processeur j'arrive pas à l'afficher
<denis13> on me dit ACPItemp mais sa me dit commande introuvable
<denis13> vous avez une idée
<bemawi> sensor est installé ?
<bemawi> sensors-applet
<bemawi> denis13: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3713784
<denis13> oui je l'ai installé
<denis13> quand je tape sensors il m'affiche plein d'info dont la temperature du processeur
<denis13> mais avec conky apparament il utilise ACPItemp
<denis13> mais la commande n'existe pas
<denis13> apparament et de faite dans conky sa reste sur 0
<Goldenscorp> je re 5 min
<denis13> ok
<Goldenscorp> re
<denis13> re
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous
<denis13> salut nizarus
<Goldenscorp> bjr nizarus
<nizarus> ahla denis13 et Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> nizarus: une réunion IRC le dimanche 14/11 à 21h00
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, oui demain
<Goldenscorp> ok nizarus
<nizarus> denis13, j'ai pas compris ton dernier mail
<nizarus> tu veux faire quoi ?
<denis13> en fait ce point est resolu
<denis13> mais j'ai un autere soucis
<denis13> je veux afficher la temperature
<denis13> de mon processeur dans  conky j'ai installé lm-sennsors et tout mais sa marche pas
<nizarus> il faut trouver la bonne commande de conky
<denis13> c'est acpitemp
<denis13> mais elle est introuvable
<nizarus> si c'est introuvable alors c'est pas la bonne commande
<denis13> mais c'est celle noter dans toute les references a conky
<nizarus> je ne sais pas désolé :/
<denis13> je crois que j'ai trouvé
<Goldenscorp> denis13:  kifach  ?
<denis13> j'ai pas encore finaliser exactement la ligne quand sa marche exactement comme je veux
<denis13> je vous le dit
<Goldenscorp> ok
<MaWaLe> bonjour à tous
<nizarus> helle MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> nizarus, tu n'as pas cours ?
<nizarus> s/helle/hello
<MaWaLe> :)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, nope samedi libre ;)
<nizarus> et toi au travail ?
<MaWaLe> je suis au travail à la maison :(
<nizarus> garde des enfants :p
<MaWaLe> tu sais bien : fin d'année et les rapports des missions :(
<MaWaLe> sinon tu ne crois pas si bien dire : je dois gérer avec les enfants aussi puisque je ne suis avec eux à 100% que le week-end
<nizarus> ah, c'est autre chose ça :/
<MaWaLe> avec l'élaboration d'un plan d'action 2011 + préparation d'un projet de migration de l'entreprise dans laquelle je suis actuellement pour l'utilisation des Logiciels Libres et spécialement Ubuntu en tant qu'OS ;)
<MaWaLe> j'ai proposé le projet au conseil d'administration et actuellement j'ai l'accord de principe
<denis13> c'est cette ligne goldenscorp {execi 8 sensors | grep -A 1 'Core0 Temp' | cut -c15-21 }
<MaWaLe> mon cheval d'attaque : pérennité de l'information, augmentation de productivité mais surtout la comparaison des coûts
<nizarus> MaWaLe, great
<MaWaLe> coût de régularisation des licences approximativement 60 millions pour une moyenne de 40 postes
<MaWaLe> alors que celle de la migration vers Ubuntu approximativement 30 millions
<nizarus> et il y aussi le buzz fait par la gendarmerie française qui utilise ubuntu et les milliars qu'elle a gagné
<MaWaLe> toujours pour une moyenne de 40 postes client
<nizarus> espérons que ton ministère ne fait pas comme le notre et signe et resigne des conventions avec MicroZeft
<ANIS> Bonjour CRACK05, darkwise, denis13, Goldenscorp, khoubeib, MaWaLe et nizarus :D
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS MaWaLe
<ANIS> ça va?
<Goldenscorp> oui bien merci
<ANIS> :D
<Goldenscorp> merci denis13 pour le ligne
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<ANIS> hmd.. ça passe :D
<nizarus> ahla ANIS
<ANIS> bonjour nizarus, chniya hwalik?
<nizarus> hmd ANIS thx
<nizarus> et toi ?
<MaWaLe> salut Goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> bonjour ANIS
<ANIS> hmd.. :( yodhorli mich tatla3li kar3a w ménich mich inji lil SIB :(:(:(
<MaWaLe> mais nizarus, cette décision revient au conseil d'administration cette fois ci et non pas au ministère ,)
<Goldenscorp> ahla MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> c'est pour ça que je vais essayer de pousser un peu
<MaWaLe> comme ça ça sera une première pour une institution publique que nous pourrons prendre comme exemple
<nizarus> MaWaLe, mais si l'administration tjiha sakhta mil fou9 ?
<MaWaLe> je n'enverrais le rapport au ministère qu'une fois la migration effectuée :p
<MaWaLe> ainsi ils ne pourront pas me dire de faire marche arrière
<nizarus> je croise les doigts
<MaWaLe> nizarus, avec l'organisme actuel, c'est vrai qu'il est sous tutelle
<MaWaLe> mais pour information et non pas pour aval ;)
<MaWaLe> c'est sous cette "faille" que je me cache ;)
<MaWaLe> pas autant que moi en tout cas
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, ANIS, MaWaLe : en fait vous savez que quelques jours après notre passage à l'isim monastir il y a eu création d'un club .NET
<MaWaLe> déjà, l'auditeur externe qui est venu pour la mission en cours est déjà sous ubuntu depuis le jeudi matin ;)
<MaWaLe> et il est convaincu et ne compte pas faire marche arrière
<MaWaLe> et il prétend qu'il fera migrer tout son bureau sous Ubuntu :)
<nizarus> :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus, ça prouve que l'event a fait son effet souhaité :p :p :p
<nizarus> :D
<nizarus> MaWaLe, en plus c'est pas la première fois que cela ce produit non ?
<Goldenscorp> bien nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus, la faute est principalement attribuée au système actuel de l'enseignement
<MaWaLe> si les professeurs n'enseignent que du .Net
<ANIS> .NET c'est le Framework de MS, il est propriétaire, non??
<MaWaLe> et s'ils prétendent que c'est le futur du marché de l'emploi
<MaWaLe> moi je ne blame pas les étudiants
<MaWaLe> oui ANIS
<MaWaLe> sinon les personnes qui se penchent un peu plus sur l'objectif de MicroZoft s'aperceveront que l'objectif de Mr Troll Gates est le "0 code" pour les développeurs
<MaWaLe> donc créer des clones de Mr Troll Gates
<MaWaLe> des développeurs qui n'auront qu'à apprendre les initiales des fonctions et bibliothèques de .Net et le Studio se chargera du reste
<nizarus> maintenant c'est le cas de tous les EDI et les langages d'encapsulation non ?
<MaWaLe> nizarus, pour .Net Studio c'est encore pire
<MaWaLe> déjà si tu démarres un projet avec, il y a toute une partie de l'entête du projet qu'on "t'interdit" de toucher sinon le projet ne fonctionnera plus
<MaWaLe> il y a une forte différence entre réutilisation et "trollisme"
<ANIS> BRB
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> ayya @ toute
<Goldenscorp> @+ nizarus
<denis13> re salut tout le monde
<ANIS> re salut *
<denis13> re salut
<denis13> ma bataille avec conky est terminé
<denis13> j'ai gagné lol
<ANIS> félicitation hhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> salut a tous
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> denis13 a gagner koi?
<denis13> salut neo sa va
<Neo31> sa va et toi ?
<nizarus> re
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<Neo31> saye ubuntu-tn au sib c pr le mardi :) et samedi l'apres midi :)
<nizarus> tu sera présent le mardi ?
<Neo31> g pas cours les mardi (si rien ne change = de5la b3adhha hal master)
<nizarus> c'est toujours comme ça les emplois des mastères
<Neo31> wenti nizarus ?
<nizarus> mardi impossible
<nizarus> samedi aussi :/
<Neo31> !! domage
<Neo31> qui va participer ?
<nizarus> on va voir ça demain lors de notre réunion
<nizarus> brb
<Neo31> ok
<Goldenscorp> re
<sarhan> bonjour CRACK05 darkwise Goldenscorp khoubeib MaWaLe et nizarus
<sarhan> vous allez bien?
<sarhan> wissem, ti finek?
<wissem> ahla sarhan
<wissem> salut tlm :)
<MaWaLe> salut wissem sarhan
<sarhan> mabrouk le nouveau bot ubuntulo1 ! c'est pour mieu nous surveiller?
<farkao> bonsoir
<MaWaLe> bonsoir farkao
<farkao> mawale
<farkao> ;)
<MaWaLe> farkao : on se connait?
<farkao> non je crois
<farkao> je suis farouk de l'ENSI
<farkao> organisateur de l'event dernier à l'ENSI
<farkao> je ne sais pas si ça te dit une chose
<MaWaLe> ah
<MaWaLe> bienvenu farkao
<farkao> merci
<MaWaLe> dommage que je n'ai pas pu venir à l'event de l'ensi
<farkao> sinon, IEEE tu connais l'assocoation?
<MaWaLe> cette période est assez critique pour moi : TROP de boulot :(
<MaWaLe> sinon je pense que je pourrai l'etre avec celui de l'IEEE Student Branch
<MaWaLe> oui
<MaWaLe> j'ai participé à l'event de la Student Branch de Sfax ;)
<MaWaLe> celle de l'ENIS
<farkao> oui
<farkao> il y a un event IEEE ENIT Student Branch (je fais partie de SB ENIT)
<MaWaLe> farkao, mais je crois que l'event n'est pas encore validé et en plus la date n'est pas fixée aussi
<farkao> on désire organiser un event avant le 6 décembre
<farkao> oui j'attends à ce qu'on fixe nous la date
<MaWaLe> farkao, il faudra essayer d'avoir un samedi
<MaWaLe> comme ça vous allez maximiser les chances d'avoir plus de membres d'Ubuntu-tn
<farkao> une conférence d'une heure un samedi l'aprèm on va trouver personne à l'ENIT
<farkao> je voudrais bien que ça soit 30 novembre ou 1er décembre
<farkao> mardi ou mercredi
<MaWaLe> mais je parle du samedi en cours de matinée
<MaWaLe> avec une bonne médiatisation, les personnes intéressées seront là
<MaWaLe> un évènement repose sur une bonne médiatisation
<farkao> les études ;) on parle de student branch
<MaWaLe> mais même le 30 ou le 1er ça sera toujours les études ;)
<farkao> oui mais le departement TIC de l'ENIT maya9rach wa9tHa
<Ounis> Salem to all
<Neo31> bsr Ounis
<denis13> bonsoir les amis
<Neo31> bsr denis13
<denis13> je sais pas si vous avez remarquer mais depuis que je suis les podcast video et audio je constate qu'on parle rarement de windows plus de linux ou de mac
<Ounis> quel genre de podcast ?
<denis13> sur l'informatique
<denis13> du genre la revue tech
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> bsr
<TrackerDPP> Bonsoir tout le monde !
<nizarus> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> re Nizarus
<nizarus> tous le monde dort ici (ou presque) mais on peut discuter ici
<ANIS> bonsoir Neo31, nizarus et TrackerDPP
<Neo31> bsr ANIS
<TrackerDPP> Salut ANIS
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<ANIS> hmd, merci et vous???
<TrackerDPP> ça va merci
<TrackerDPP> ANIS tu peux me tutoyer sans problème
<ANIS> :))
<TrackerDPP> :)
<TrackerDPP> :D
<Neo31> bsr TrackerDPP
<Neo31> TrackerDPP membre gdim?
<TrackerDPP> Salut Neo31
<nizarus> les gars je vous présente TrackerDPP
<nizarus> un éléphant libre
<nizarus> il est ivoirien
<Neo31> hh, enness bi wjouhha nizarus
<ANIS> enchanté TrackerDPP
<Neo31> 7ata eni 3raftou gdim :p
<TrackerDPP> ^_^
<nizarus> Neo31, il faut parler en Français
<Neo31> nice to meet you TrackerDPP
<Neo31> oui oui dsl
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, gdim = un ancien
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<Neo31> l'anglais ca marche tjr non ?
<TrackerDPP> moué
<TrackerDPP> je pense
<Neo31> cool :)
<TrackerDPP> Neo31 pas gdim désolé
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<Neo31> hh, t'as utiliser google translator ?
<nizarus> Neo31, non il  a utilisé nizarus translator
<Neo31> hh je le savais :)
<TrackerDPP> :)
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, est de la communauté centos en CIV
<Neo31> en CIV ?
<TrackerDPP> eyeOS
<Neo31> ahh
<Neo31> s7aybi TrackerDPP :) (est mon ami) ^^
<Neo31> j'adore le centos :)
<nizarus> désolé pour la confusion TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus je suis le Community Leader eyeOS Côte d'Ivoire
<nizarus> c'est eyeos
<Neo31> eyeOS c pas CentOS
<TrackerDPP> ^^ pas grave !
<TrackerDPP> ;)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> eyeOS c'est a base koi? il derive de koi?
<Neo31> j'entend bcp parler mais je connais pas bcp de details a propos de eyeOS
<TrackerDPP> Neo31 c'est un Web OS
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> we we
<Neo31> je me rappel mnt
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> y en a du Jext dans ce projet non ?
<TrackerDPP> php
<TrackerDPP> eyecode
<TrackerDPP> javascript, css etc...
<Neo31> pas de Jext ? ds l'interface?
<TrackerDPP> si si pourquoi ?
<Neo31> Jext c du java script
<TrackerDPP> je citais d'autres
<Neo31> rien parce que j'ai un ami qui a travailler avec Jext sur un projet similaire
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> tu dois en savoir des choses la dessus
<Neo31> non pas grande chose :)
<Neo31> hh
<TrackerDPP> alors dis nous ce que tu sais deja stp
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> g mal lu la phrase :p
<Neo31> oui pk pas :)
<TrackerDPP> parle nous du projet
<TrackerDPP> stp
<TrackerDPP> merci
<Neo31> je c pas grande chose apart que c du web et qu'il utilise Jext, et si c vraiement similaire au projet dont mon ami a travailler dessus alors c un web desktop
<Neo31> avec des applications et stockage online
<Neo31> et des petits trucks
<TrackerDPP> oui oui
<Neo31> bon, c t un petit projet de fin d'etude, surement eyeOS comporte bcp plus de fonctionalites
<TrackerDPP> sauf que eyeOS est un veritable OS
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> comment veritable
<Neo31> ?
<TrackerDPP> sauf qu'au lieu d'être sur la machine comme maître
<TrackerDPP> il tourne sur un serveur web
<TrackerDPP> eyeOS c'est une merveille je te dis
<TrackerDPP> tu devrais le tester
 * Neo31 se demande encore ce que ve dire un veritable OS !
 * Ounis Ounis aussi
<Neo31> hum! c'est vraiment aussi interessant TrackerDPP ? en tt K je le ferai inchalah :)
<TrackerDPP> ben juste une manière de te dire que tout est très simple conviviale
<TrackerDPP> avec une suite bureautique
<nizarus> un OS tout entier qui fonctionne sur un serveur apache ?
<Neo31> ah ok :)
<TrackerDPP> un navigateur, un gestionnaire de tâche, etc...
<Neo31> bien :)
<TrackerDPP> yep Nizarus
<TrackerDPP> c'est ce qui le rend si extraordinaire
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<Neo31> oui, c'est qu'on pe y acceder a notre systeme et a notre bureau de n'importe ou
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, donc il doit dépendre du OS sur le quel est installé apache
<Neo31> il nou faut juste internet pour utiliser nos applications fichiers web browser...
<Neo31> lecteur mp3 ...
<TrackerDPP> tout ça y est avec lecteur vidéo
<Neo31> nizarus c koi la relation entre le host de apache et eyeOS ?
<Neo31> we TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus : pas du tout
<nizarus> ah bon TrackerDPP
<Ounis> c'est un tout nouveau aspect de os pour moi, du coup sa m'interesse beaucoup
<TrackerDPP> moué
<Ounis> ce soir je teste enchallah
<TrackerDPP> Apache à deja le moteur pour php
<Neo31> ca depand de ce qu'un serveur web pe offrire et pas du systeme qui heberge apache
<TrackerDPP> et lui ben il se sert peut être du disque pour être stocker mais
<nizarus> si eyeos veut utiliser le matériel il faut que ça passe par l'OS host
<TrackerDPP> il se comporte de façon totalement autonome et sans base de donnée
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus c'est bien ça
<Neo31> pk utiliser du materiel nizarus ?
<TrackerDPP> mais un Web OS n'en a pas besoin
<TrackerDPP> je pense
<nizarus> Neo31, un OS à besoin d'utiliser le matériel (cpu, ram, etc...)
<TrackerDPP> juste un repertoire
<Neo31> un site web utilise du materiel alors aussi
<Neo31> oui si c le cas
<TrackerDPP> moué
<TrackerDPP> un site Web 2.0 et +
<TrackerDPP> sinon 1.0 rien mdr
<Neo31> mm un site web statique utilise du cpu ram espace disque
<nizarus> il y a aussi ulteo comme web os crée par la créateur de mandrake
<TrackerDPP> oui oui ça on vois
#ubuntu-tn 2010-11-14
<nizarus> ulteo dérivé de kubuntu
<Neo31> c'est mandriva mnt nizarus
<TrackerDPP> mais dire que ce site pas utiliser par exemple un lecteur CD !
<TrackerDPP> wow
<Neo31> ah, ca vien avec KDE sur web nizarus ?
<nizarus> Neo31, yep
<TrackerDPP> là c'est vraiment utilser le materiel
<Neo31> yaayyy !! impossible
<Neo31> ulteo
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> cool
<TrackerDPP> ben Ubuntu va use Uminity maintenant comme interface graphique il parait
<TrackerDPP> Unity
<nizarus> http://www.ulteo.com/home/en/home?autolang=en
<nizarus> là dans mon laptop j'ai unity
<nizarus> :p
<Neo31> c'est vraiment un web os comme eyeOS ?
<nizarus> Neo31, ulteo oui
<Neo31> ou un OS avec une interface web (du genre VNC...) ?
<TrackerDPP> Unity est une interface graphique
<TrackerDPP> eyeOS est un Web OS
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> nizarus unity c pas le remplacant de gnome sur ubuntu ?
<TrackerDPP> yep
<TrackerDPP> Unity a eu la peau de Gnome lol
<Neo31> pk ce remplacement ?
<Neo31> unity c plus cool plus lege ou koi ?
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus c'est lui Ubuntu ici
<TrackerDPP> ben je pense que c'est ça convivialité
<TrackerDPP> tactille qui doit être à la base de ce choix
<TrackerDPP> et il est plus légé aussi
<Neo31> we TrackerDPP
<Neo31> c l'histoire du tactile je confirme
<nizarus> Neo31, non unity est un shell pour gnome
<nizarus> une couche supplimentaire
<nizarus> qui remplace juste le gestionnaire de fenetres
<TrackerDPP> ah Monsieur Ubuntu !
<Neo31> ubuntu ve avoir le mm feeling sur tablet pc comme sur pc :p
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> je vois
<Neo31> ah ok nizarus
<TrackerDPP> Ubuntu ce sont des bosseurs
<nizarus> gnome à un projet similaire qui est gnome shell
<TrackerDPP> j'aime bien !
<nizarus> et canonical a fait un projet équivalant unity
<TrackerDPP> ah aaaaaaah
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<nizarus> l'utilisateur aura le choix entre unity et gnome shell et gnome classique
<TrackerDPP> Canonial
<TrackerDPP> cool
<nizarus> par défaut dans ubuntu ça sera unity
<TrackerDPP> ben Unity est deja sur certain PC Ubuntu non ?*
<nizarus> c'est tout
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, oui sur le netbook
<TrackerDPP> voilà c'est le mot que je cherchais
<nizarus> :)
<TrackerDPP> :)
<TrackerDPP> merci
<nizarus> à ton service
<Neo31> et kde bye bye :(
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus est ce que cette couche supplementaire ne va pas rendre Ubuntu très lourd au demarrage ?
<TrackerDPP> bye Neo @ Demain
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> chwi encore la TrackerDPP c KDE k est bye bye :p
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, normalement cette couche est la dernière à être chargée même après le chargement du serveur graphique
<TrackerDPP> cool
<nizarus> donc pas grande influance sur le temps de démarrage
<TrackerDPP> bonne logique
<nizarus> Neo31, je sais pas pour kde peut être une Kunity :p
<Neo31> une influence sur le temps de connexion au GUI nizarus ?
<TrackerDPP> je ne pense pas
<Neo31> ca pe etre considere comme temps de demarrage pr moi nizarus
<nizarus> mais l'autre nouvelle est que dans 2 ans xorg sera abondonné aussi
<TrackerDPP> ben ça ne devrais pas poser problème
<Neo31> hhh, kunity :p may be :p
<Neo31> hum
<nizarus> Neo31, si ça marche bien pour les netbook je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis pour les PC
<Neo31> pk abondonne nizarus !! xorg c clean non ? il cause pas de problemes et il est stable
<TrackerDPP> ben peut être l'argent ?
<nizarus> non il y a un projet plus prometteur et plus open
<Neo31> avec plus de nouveaux bugs
<Neo31> pff
<TrackerDPP> ou bien simplement que Unity à fait ces preuves pour les administrateurs Ubuntu
<nizarus> les dev de xorg sont régides et réfusent les ajouts et les nouveautés
<TrackerDPP> ah je vois mieux
<nizarus> Neo31, le nouveau projet est plus adapté aux nouvelles interfaces
<nizarus> et il est encours de dev intense
<nizarus> d'ici 2 ans il sera stable
<TrackerDPP> XUnity ?
<Neo31> esperant qu'on reste encore avec xorg en attandant que ce nouveau nai soit plus stable
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, non c'est pas un projet de canonical
<nizarus> c'est un projet de la freedesktop fundation
<Neo31> <nizarus> d'ici 2 ans il sera stable <<< ca ne sera pas aussi facile, c peu 2 ans
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<nizarus> Neo31, si canonical dit qu'elle fera se choix c'est un bon accéleromètre :p
<TrackerDPP> tant mieux
 * Neo31 remerci nizarus , une soire avec nizarus vaut tout un RSS :p
<TrackerDPP> alors dis moi Nizarus ?
<Neo31> <nizarus> d'ici 2 ans il sera stable <<< ca ne sera pas aussi facile, c peu 2 ans
<Neo31> faute de frappe
 * Neo31 remerci nizarus , une soire avec nizarus vaut tout un RSS :p
<TrackerDPP> dis Nizarus
<TrackerDPP> est ce que Canonical
<nizarus> http://linuxfr.org/~Armorique/30406.html
<TrackerDPP> reconnais une representation en Côte d'Ivoire
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est un résumé maigre :p
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cotedivoire
<TrackerDPP> cool
<TrackerDPP> je vais voir ça de plus prêt
<TrackerDPP> merci
<nizarus> il y a une communauté mais elle n'est pas approuvée comme la notre :)
<TrackerDPP> ah je pense que pour un premier temps on va la faire approuver
<Neo31> TrackerDPP est vraiment un nouveau membre des loco teams ?
<TrackerDPP> moué Neo31
<TrackerDPP> pourquoi ?
<Neo31> je c pa !
<TrackerDPP> Neo31 pourquoi cette question ?
<Neo31> je croyais que t un ancien membre ou au moin d'apres la definition (elephan) de nizarus je croyais que tu connaissais de ja les loco teams
<Neo31> donc je me trompais :p
<Neo31> (elephan du libre)
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, pour être approuvé il faut faire des activités continus
<TrackerDPP> Nizarus
<TrackerDPP> confier moi cela
<TrackerDPP> et je le ferais
<TrackerDPP> la page que tu m'as donner est quaziment vide
<nizarus> Neo31, TrackerDPP est un éléphant car il est de la cote d'ivoire :)
<TrackerDPP> yep Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> :)
<Neo31> ^^
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, il faut commencer par voir si il y a des membres actifs et de les contacter et réactiver la loco
<TrackerDPP> je suis partant
<TrackerDPP> si je suis responsable je commencerai pas organiser un lancement Ubuntu Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> comme eyeOS !
<TrackerDPP> voir même plus en fonction du budget
<TrackerDPP> et de la motivation ^^
<nizarus> TrackerDPP, fait un /join #ubuntu-ci
 * Neo31 is ko
<TrackerDPP> ok
 * Neo31 va terminer les dernieres qq minutes du film d'hier et faire dodo
<Neo31> bn nizarus TrackerDPP et tlm
<TrackerDPP> j'y suis
<Neo31> ubuntulo1?
<TrackerDPP> ok bye Neo31
<Neo31> et locobot_4 de retour
<Neo31> c koi cette histoire nizarus ?
<nizarus> Neo31, ubuntulo1 c'est le bot qui remplacera locobot_4
<Neo31> ok je vois
<Neo31> j'espere juste un jr se connecter et ne pas voir le ubot2 :p
<Neo31> ou le voir faire qq chose
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> l'une des deux
<Neo31> bon je kitte
<Neo31> bonne nuit a tous :)
<TrackerDPP> bye tout le monde
<MaWaLe> bonjour tout le monde
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> mornin' nizarus  :)
<MaWaLe> enfin âme qui vive :p
<MaWaLe> je croyais qu'il n'y avait que des bots ici :p
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ? grace mat aujourd'hui ?
<MaWaLe> et tu penses que je peux me le permettre !!?
<MaWaLe> déjà tu me connais : avec le sommeil je ne suis pas trop amis :p
<MaWaLe> en plus : boulot + U-Tn + enfants :p :p :p
<nizarus> :°
<MaWaLe> tu crois que j'ai le temps pour dormir :d
<nizarus> en fait tu ira au sib ?
<MaWaLe> je ne sais pas encore
<MaWaLe> j'espère bien
<MaWaLe> mais dommage que tu ne puisses pas venir toi
<MaWaLe> ça fait longtemps que nous ne sommes pas vu
<MaWaLe> bonjour ranim :)
<nizarus> il est possible que j'y vais le jeudi mais tout dépend de l'état de la voiture :/
<MaWaLe> je vois que tu as trouvé le chemin :)
<MaWaLe> nizarus, si tu viens à tunis ramènes ton épouse et venez chez moi ;)
<MaWaLe> tu me l'avais promis ;)
<ranim_> bonjour MaWaLe
<nizarus> MaWaLe, le jeudi tu bosse non
<MaWaLe> nizarus, oui
<MaWaLe> mais je prendrai une autorisation pour fêter ton passage :p
<nizarus> :p
<MaWaLe> nizarus, ranim_ est membre de l'ISIMUX :)
<nizarus> ahlan ranim_
<nizarus> isimux monastir ?
<ranim_> ahla nizar
<ranim_> oui isimux monatir
<ranim_> tu souvient du dernier évent
<nizarus> tu était présent(e) lors de la journée ?
<ranim_> oui bien sur
<MaWaLe> nizarus, qui a fait l'intro de la virtualisation à l'ISIMUX Event???
<ranim_> c moi é karim les fondateur d'isimux
<nizarus> cool :)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, neo31
<MaWaLe> nizarus, je vois qu'il a bien fait l'intro
<ranim_> je n souvient pas des nom mes vous avez fé uprésentation karim la sécurité é la societé du certif
<MaWaLe> ranim est déjà sur VirtualBox :)
<nizarus> ranim_, excuse moi j'oublie toujours les noms :/ mais si tu es dans une photo montre la moi : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/AtomCellEvent1010
<nizarus> MaWaLe, oui c'est un bon élève neo31 mais honnaitement personne ne peut la faire comme toi :)
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus  : je suis sûr qu'il assure à fond :)
<nizarus> ranim_, tu y sera au sib de tunis ?
<ranim_> oui
<ranim_> le 27
<ranim_> de 10 a 13h
<ranim_> photo ISIMM-075
<ranim_> 076
<ranim_> 117
<ranim_> 118
<ranim_> 120
<nizarus> ça y est 3raftek :)
<ranim_> nizar, jé une question
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> vas y
<ranim_> mon oncle é le pdg du cni il ma dit q'il veut des info a propos d'ubuntu cloud services é moi é karim na3mlou fi recherche déja cni 3amlet migration pour bcp des serveurs 3andhom 3titou déjja ubuntu server 64bit eli 3titheli fel éven
<ranim_> ta3refch des info précis deja mon stage de fin d'etude sur ce sujet
<ranim_> é je pense c une chause importante que'une societé étatique ta3male une migration du windows vers ubuntu
<nizarus> non désolé pas une grande idée :/ mais MaWaLe à peut être une idée
<nizarus> sorry i have to go now :( (petite urgence)
<nizarus> je re @++
<ranim_> bye
<ranim_> A+
<ranim_> MaWaLe_, ta une idé sur le cloud ubuntu?
<LinuxKiller> bjr
<TrackerDPP> Salut tout le monde
<LinuxKiller> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> Salut LinuxKiller! comment ça va ?
<LinuxKiller> la forme! et toi?
<Neo31> bjr
<LinuxKiller> bjr Neo31
<TrackerDPP> re Neo ! Linuxkiller : j'vais bien merci !
<TrackerDPP> Nizare n'est pas enconre là ?
<TrackerDPP> #join
<Goldenscorp> salut CRACK05 darkwise MaWaLe nizarus ranim_ TrackerDPP ubot2
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm ?
<MaWaLe> bonjour Goldenscorp
<TrackerDPP> Salut Gold !
<darkwise> bonjour tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> Salut Darkwise
<darkwise> salut TrackerDPP
<TrackerDPP> comment ça va ?
<darkwise> très et toi ?
<darkwise> très bien :)
<TrackerDPP> j'vais super bien merci
<TrackerDPP> alors quoi de neuf ?
<darkwise> je ne sais pas vraiment :)
<darkwise> tu parles des nouvelles de la loco ou c'est une question personnelle ;) ?
<darkwise> en tout cas, en ce qui me concerne,
<darkwise> je suis entrain de chercher un moyen de ne plus utiliser la souris pour passer d'un écran à un autre avec el gestionnaire de fenêtre FluxBox
<darkwise> les devloppeurs m'ont dis que la fonctionnalité n'existe pas encore, mais ils m'ont donné une piste pour la faire à la main.
<darkwise> donc je suis entrain de construire un petit quelque   chose à lancer en raccourcis clavier
<darkwise> pour changer le focus d'une fenêtre d'un écran à une dans l'autre :)
<darkwise> voilà
<darkwise> et toi TrackerDPP , quoi de neuf ?
<TrackerDPP> ben j'suis là
<TrackerDPP> tranquile
<darkwise> je ne pense pas t'avoir connu, non ?
<darkwise> tu fais quoi dans la vie et tu habite où sur cette planète ?
<TrackerDPP> je suis en Afrique j'suis nouveau ici
<TrackerDPP> et je suis le Community Leader de eyeOS en Côte d'Ivoire
<TrackerDPP> et toi ?
<darkwise> ha d'accord, je pense que je t'ai connu maintenant.
<TrackerDPP> ^^
<darkwise> s/connu/reconnu
<darkwise> moi je suis en France et je suis un simple utilisateur Debian
<darkwise> j'adore mon channel favoris #ubuntu-tn
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<TrackerDPP> moi je ne suis là que depuis hier
<TrackerDPP> Darkwise tu pourrais entrer dans la communauté Ubuntu France deja
<TrackerDPP> ce serait pas mal
<darkwise> J'ai essayé, mais j'ai pas vraiment le temps.
<TrackerDPP> ah ok
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<denis13> vous allez bien
<ANIS> salut denis13
<denis13> Salut Mawale tu va bien et anis aussi labes ?
<ANIS> hmd, tout va bien
<denis13> la room est souvent vide je trouve
<denis13> bonjour anissof
<denis13> bienvenue sur irc :)
<anissof> bonjour denis ;)
<anissof> bonjour tout le monde
<MaWaLe> hi all :)
<anissof> hi
<denis13> vive ubuntu
<denis13> faut bien animer le channel lol
<MaWaLe> lol denis13
<denis13> c'est bizarre de te voir un dimanche connecté
<denis13> mawale
<MaWaLe> denis13 :  est poruquoi ???
<MaWaLe> s/est/et
<denis13> depuis 2 anq que je vous connais
<denis13> je t'ai pas vu souvent le dimanche
<denis13> generalement la semaine
<MaWaLe> denis13 :  à un certain moment on m'a pris pour un bot tellement j'étais connecté :p
<denis13> lol
<anissof> loool
<anissof> MaWale tu etais un nolife
<anissof> ??
<MaWaLe> anissof :  :p j'espérais que les nolife se manifestent :p
<anissof> looool wi jté un
<anissof> mais ca va je suis revenu à la vie normal
<MaWaLe> anissof :  tu penses ;)
<anissof> wi wi
<MaWaLe> on ne guérit jamais
<anissof> si du moment où jé arreté à jouer WOW
<anissof> je suis redevenu moi mem
<anissof> MaWaLe: mais il ya le bon coté du nolifing c ke je peux travailler la nuit tout en etant concentré sans dormir :)
<MaWaLe> :)
<denis13> lol
<anissof> re
<darkwise> bonjour tout le monde
<nizarus> re
<FishEatFish> bonsoir les amis,
<Neo31> bsr FishEatFish
<FishEatFish> bsr Neo31 j'ai un gros problème
<FishEatFish> Err http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources
<FishEatFish>   404 Not Found [IP : 91.189.88.40 80]
<FishEatFish> est ce que c'est normal
<FishEatFish> je peux rien installer
<nizarus> ahla FishEatFish
<FishEatFish> ahla nizarus
<nizarus> FishEatFish, intrepid c'est quelle version ?
<FishEatFish> je sais pas
<FishEatFish> att
<FishEatFish> lol 8.10
<nizarus> :D elle n'est plus supportée FishEatFish
<FishEatFish> non ?
<FishEatFish> une solution ?
<nizarus> passer à une version plus récente
<FishEatFish> ça je le savais
<FishEatFish> mais pas d'autre solution ?
<nizarus> même la 9.04 n'est plus supporté
<nizarus> tu veux faire quoi FishEatFish ?
<FishEatFish> j'ai beaucoup de fichiers, travail, études, etc .. pas de disque externe est ce qu'il y'aurais une solution sans passer a une autre version
<Neo31> hh FishEatFish a le mm probleme que moi, ichri DDexterne FishEatFish
<Neo31> 5oudh 1To minimum
<nizarus> tu peux faire la mise à jour vers une nouvelle version sans rien perdre
<nizarus> ou garder la même version sans rien mettre à jour
<FishEatFish> je savais que ce jour allait venir
<FishEatFish> :'(
<FishEatFish> merci les amis
<FishEatFish> la réunion pour le SIB c'est pour demain ?
<nizarus> non ce soir FishEatFish
<nizarus> dans 2h30mn
<FishEatFish> oki
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> FishEatFish walli dima LTS
<nizarus> ranim était là ce matain :)
<Neo31> 1 mise a nivo par 2 ans
<Neo31> c mieux
<Neo31> 2h30?
<Neo31> 21h30 non ?
<nizarus> 2 ans sans changer de version :/ je pourrais jamais
<nizarus> Neo31, la réunion est à 21h00
<FishEatFish> 8.10 elle est LTS
<FishEatFish> wela lé
<FishEatFish> ah nn
<nizarus> non FishEatFish la 8.04 ou la 10.04
<FishEatFish> j'ai une machine virtuel 10.04 je vais travailler dessus jusqu'a nouvel ordre :)
<nizarus> FishEatFish, en parlant de VM
<nizarus> j'ai eu un appel des techniciens de l'isimm
<nizarus> ils veulent installer ubuntu et dedans une VM windows
<nizarus> mais il ne savent pas comment faire
<FishEatFish> ça m'etonne pas l'isimm se converti peu a peu
<FishEatFish> ah bon ?
<nizarus> si tu peux (avec isimux) de les voir et les aider à faire ça
<nizarus> moi j'essayerai de les voir après l'aiid
<FishEatFish> pas de problèmes
<FishEatFish> tu as les noms des techniciens ?
<nizarus> zied et mehdi ceux que tu as rencontré l'année dernière
<FishEatFish> ah oki
<FishEatFish> bon bhein les amis c'est pas un probleme de version
<FishEatFish> j'ai bien la version LTS
<FishEatFish> j'ai verifier
<FishEatFish> et j'ai essayer de faire un update dans la 10.04 ça ne marche pas meme erreur
<FishEatFish> qu'est ce qui se passe avec le 404 je comprends pas
<nizarus> Err http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources <-- intrepid n'est pas une LTS
<FishEatFish> Err http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main mysql-client-core-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.6
<FishEatFish>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<FishEatFish> c'est l'erreur de la LTS 10.04 aussi
<nizarus> tu as un proxy FishEatFish ?
<nizarus> j'ai pas cette erreur :/
<FishEatFish> non je n'en ai pas
<FishEatFish> mais cette erreur est apparu du moment ou j'ai fais
<FishEatFish> sudo apt-get install wireshark un logiciel de sniffage de réseau
<FishEatFish> je crois que c'est a cause de ça
<nizarus> possible
<FishEatFish> je tiens a préciser que nous utilisons ce logiciel dans nos études
<FishEatFish> :)
<FishEatFish> si je change de depot
<FishEatFish> ça peut être une solution ?
<nizarus> il faut peut être le configurer
<nizarus> essaye FishEatFish on ne sait jamais
<nizarus> mais ce qui est certain c'est que intrepid et mort
<nizarus> essaye d'ouvrir ce lien : http://tn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<FishEatFish> ce que je comprend pas c'est que normalement ça devrait marché sur la VM 10.04 non ?
<FishEatFish> le lien s'ouvre
<FishEatFish> ...
<nizarus> mais la vm utilise le réseau du host donc...
<FishEatFish> résumons ce n'est pas un problème de version
<FishEatFish> alors c'est quoi d'aprés toi
<FishEatFish> si le lien s'ouvre ça veut dire quoi ?
<nizarus> regarde dans la liste FishEatFish il n'y a pas intrepid
<FishEatFish> oui
<FishEatFish> c'est vrai
<FishEatFish> les fêtes de l'aid commencent bien
<FishEatFish> d'ailleurs 3idkom mabrouk enes el kol
<nizarus> thx
<denis13> bonsoir la room
<SalahGo> こんばんわ
<Neo31> bsr
<SalahGo> やった
<SalahGo> できた!!!!!：D
<Neo31> o93od 3a9il SalahGo
<SalahGo> Finalement, le japonais fonctionne...
<Neo31> mabrouk
<SalahGo> je comprends pas pourquoi ça marche jamais du 1er coup avec moi :/
<SalahGo> même IBus ne m'aime pas :v
<Neo31> hhh, les problemes t'adorent
<denis13> mais après tu sera super bon
<SalahGo> でも第ジョブいまに
<SalahGo> だからよかった＾＾
<Neo31> SalahGo ici on parle arabe tounssi fracnais et anglais c tt
<Neo31> on parle pas chil7a ou japonais ou autre chose
<SalahGo> désolé, je testais la reconnaissance Hiragana-Kanji avec Anthy
<SalahGo> et je dois admettre qu'il fait du bon boulot ^^
<nizarus> SalahGo, フランス人はここで話されている
<denis13> salahgo tu es du japon ?
<SalahGo> ごめんごめん
<SalahGo> いいえでもにほんごを勉強します
<denis13> je parle a peine l'arabe alors le japonais lol
<Neo31> denis13 il vien d'une autre planette, il est pas du japon
<denis13> sa va alors
<denis13> un extra terreste qui utilise ubuntu
<SalahGo> Votre japonais m'impressionne nizarus ! oO
<Neo31> denis13 t'es tunisien ?
<SalahGo> d'où connaissez-vous autant de kanji nizarus ? oO
<denis13> d'origine
<denis13> mais je vis pas en tunisie
<Neo31> ok
<denis13> je vis en france
<Neo31> mar7ba bik , you're welcome anyway
<SalahGo> Salut denis13 et bienvenue sur le chan d'Ubuntu-tn! ^^
<nizarus> SalahGo, il y a un truc qui s'appelle google traduction :p
<SalahGo> ah...
<SalahGo> Anthy est incroyable quand même!!! ^^
<SalahGo> le meilleur outil de saisie de kana que j'ai jamais essayé
<Neo31> y a un autre truc qui s'appel nizarus translator aussi :)
<SalahGo> en plus, il s'adapte au Azerty!
<Neo31> e5iii
<Neo31> qewrty c mieux
<nizarus> lool Neo31 :)
<SalahGo> bah, j'ai pas vraiment le choix
<Neo31> pk pas SalahGo
<SalahGo> je vais voir si XChat reconnait les kana :p
<SalahGo> にざるす
<SalahGo> ニザルス
<SalahGo> dommage...
<SalahGo> ni hiragana, ni katakana
<SalahGo> j'ai essayé avec " nizarus " xD
<denis13> lol
<nizarus> tu parle en quelle langue SalahGo
<nizarus> :/
<SalahGo> Japonais, j'ai écrit nizarus en hiragana puis en katakana
<SalahGo> mais il semble que c'est n'est pas reconnu par XChat
<nizarus> il y a beaucoup de type de japonais ?
<SalahGo> les écritures?
<SalahGo> oui, Trois
<SalahGo> Katakana pour écrire les noms non-japonais, Hiragana pour écrire les noms japonais (surtout des sons)
<Neo31> y en a l'ecriture officielle et l'ecriture traditionelle
<SalahGo> et les Kanji, les fameux kanji, qui sont des symboles-noms pour faire court
<SalahGo> Neo31, ça, c'est une autre histoire
<SalahGo> le problème, c'est qu'il y a 8000kanji
<Neo31> SalahGo tu doit apprendre les 5000 symboles ? ^^ hh c bizarre
<nizarus> SalahGo, on avait un membre de notre communauté qui est un fous du japon
<Neo31> c pas 5000 kanji officiel ?
<SalahGo> et puisqu'on peut pas faire un clavier avec autant de symboles
<SalahGo> oui
<SalahGo> mais 8000 en comptant les noms de famille
<nizarus> mais il n'est plus là
<Neo31> ah ok
<SalahGo> Qui ça nizarus ? peut-être que je le connais
<nizarus> il est de sfax son pseudo est thenumber
<Neo31> hh, the number :p
<SalahGo> しらない。。。
<SalahGo> je ne le connais pas...
<SalahGo> ahhhh j'adore le japonais d'ubuntu!!!!!! ^^
<Neo31> SalahGo il est pe etre possible d'utiliser des combinaisons clavier pour ecrire du kanji
<SalahGo> bien sûr qu'il est possible
<SalahGo> et c'est ce qui est le point fort d'Anthy
<Neo31> je me rappel avant sur windows on fesais Alt+Numero_ascii pour ecrire un caractere special
<Neo31> c pe etre fesable avec le kanji
<Neo31> btw
<SalahGo> si c'était de cette façon, les japonais ne pourront rien écrire
<Neo31> je me demande comment faire ce truc sur linux nizarus , t'as pas une idee ?
<Neo31> comment il fait alors SalahGo ?
<SalahGo> il y a un programme de saisie
<SalahGo> que je vantais
<SalahGo> il s'appelle anthy
<SalahGo> il transforme ce que tu écris en kana quand tu appuies sur espace
<SalahGo> jusqu'à atteindre le kanji voulu
<SalahGo> par exple
<Neo31> le alt+numero_ascii sur windows pour ecrire des caracteres specieaux ca devien koi sur linux ou y a t il un petit outil linux pour faire ca ?
<SalahGo> Amour = Ai ＝あい＝愛
<wissem> salut tlm :)
<Neo31> ah ok SalahGo
<nizarus> SalahGo, http://seotch.wordpress.com/ubunchu/
<SalahGo> Salut wissem !
<nizarus> Neo31, il doit y avoir des claviers virtuels
<nizarus> salam wissem
<SalahGo> lol nizarus j'ai commencé à faire la traduction de Ubuntu dans notre dialecte :D
<SalahGo> Ubunchu*
<Neo31> je ve un raccourci clavier sans avoir a afficher une autre fenetre nizarus
<nizarus> cool SalahGo
<nizarus> Neo31, no idea :/
<wissem> c cool SalahGo
<wissem> tu veux de l'aide ?
<wissem> j'ai rien à faire moi :/
<SalahGo> la 1ère page: http://bit.ly/bUWJCU
<SalahGo> elle fait un ravage sur Twitter :D
<SalahGo> c'est un peu difficile sur Gimp, t'es partant wissem ? xd
<nizarus> SalahGo, pourquoi gimp ?
<nizarus> normalement il y a les sources
<nizarus> et tu peux utiliser inkscape
<SalahGo> psk les sources sont en .xcf
<SalahGo> inkscape lit facilement les .xcf?
<nizarus> ah sorry :/
<nizarus> je pensé que c'était du vectoriel
<SalahGo> mais je commence à m'y habituer
<SalahGo> et si je termine le 1er chapitre en bonne et dûe forme, je vais voir si je pourrais la poster sur ma page wiki ubuntu
<SalahGo> Got to go, dinner time! ^^
<nizarus> un bon projet SalahGo
<nizarus> me too
<nizarus> @++
<SalahGo> Cya & inshallah 3idkom mabrouk bel msabba9 si on se voit pas
<SalahGo> :D
<SalahGo> じゃ待ったね!!!＾＾
<SalahGo> J'essaierai mon possible nizarus ! ^^
<SalahGo> Allez au revoir tlm et inshallah 3idkom mabrouk! ^^
<nizarus> re
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi CRACK05 darkwise Neo31 nizarus ubuntulo1
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<oix> plop
<Goldenscorp> salut oix
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<oix> salut Goldenscorp bemawi darkwise Neo31 nizarus :)
<nizarus> salut oix
<oix> comment ça va ?
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, hak 3ala bekri
<Goldenscorp> oui iwsilt il monastir 20h00
<Goldenscorp> bien merci oix
<oix> so quoi de new les gars ?
<nizarus> comme d'hab oix
<nizarus> et de ton coté ?
<oix> ba de mon coté c'est plus que dead :/
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a tous
<nizarus> ahla sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> alors
<sabri_icone> ya quelqu'un
<sabri_icone> ahla nizar
<sabri_icone> apparament personne n'est venus nous joindre
<oix> nizarus, ba rien, ça stagne, c'est même inquiétant, je n'ai pas vu UN libriste depuis des mois, je me demande même ce qu'ils deviennent :/
<oix> salut sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bonsoir oix
<sabri_icone> alors j'ai préparé la page wiki
<nizarus> sabri_icone, apparement ça n'intéresse personne notre participation au sib :(
<sabri_icone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/SIB2010
<sabri_icone> voila la page
<nizarus> il y a juste toi et moi et Goldenscorp
<sabri_icone> je veux savoir ce que je dois remplir et laisser
<sabri_icone> :D
<nizarus> oix, il est loin :)
<sabri_icone> pas de soucis
<Goldenscorp> salut sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> je vais esayer de bien présenter l'image d'Ubunut pas de prb pr moi mais je dois de l'aide , salu GoldenScorp
<nizarus> sabri_icone, c'est bon pour la page wiki
<sabri_icone> en faite pr la page wiki je veux savoir si je dois la remplir volontairement oui chacun remplie sa part?
<nizarus> tu peux ajouter les informations qui te concerne dans les différentes sections
<sabri_icone> et pr l'affiche j'ai vue qu'il sont déja prete le groupe SFD c'est déja chargé j'ai vue une affiche complete contient la présentation de tout les groupe, bein pr le notre, moi je confirme ma disponibilité pr le mardi matin mais
<sabri_icone> je dois savoir c'est je peux me disposer de quelques CD sitckers .. et comment ça se passe généralement :D
<sabri_icone> Ok, je vais remplir ma part alors :D
<nizarus> les stickers sont avec chemsseddine
<sabri_icone> Oui, bein alors si j'ais bien compris que pr les CDs Zied et pr les stickers chemesseddine :) normalement
<nizarus> oui c'est ça mais Zied n'a pas suffisaments de CD je pense
<nizarus> le reste de CD est avec moi
<nizarus> il faut trouver comment les faire arriver à tunis avant le 23
<sabri_icone> :D je sais bien sur tu es le  Loco conctact
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> mm , toi tu habite a sousse?
<sabri_icone> je vais essayer de voir si possible soit de l'envoyer avc un louage ou sinon j'ai mon oncle qui devra déplacer a sfax normalement pr amener sa famille en tout cas je confirmerais avc zied Alaya pr ça tant que je dispose de son num de tel
<nizarus> sabri_icone, non j'habite à sayada :)
<nizarus> on verra si zied rentre chez lui pour l'aid dans ce cas je peut le transmettre les CD
<sabri_icone> ah, monastir
<nizarus> ou si rached aura un déplacement à tunis
<sabri_icone> mm, oui
<Goldenscorp> sabri_icone: nizarus  si j'ai une déplacement a tunis avant le 23
<sabri_icone> cool
<Goldenscorp> je peut le transmettre les CD
<nizarus> pour l'instant il y a que toi qui sera présent le 23 sabri_icone
<nizarus> :/
<Goldenscorp> :/
<sabri_icone> ok, donc vous choisissez soit vous laissez les CDs chez zied comme d'hab ou vous me contacterz
<sabri_icone> oui pas de soucis
<sabri_icone> :D
<sabri_icone> je vais voir si Farouk pourra venir
<nizarus> sabri_icone, il faut remplir les 3 heurs
<sabri_icone> j'ai déja parlé a des amis de ma classe s'ils veulent nous joindre dans le groupe...
<sabri_icone> hhhhh, normale mm s'il faut toute la journée
<farouk> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> déja je compte venir pendant 4 jour pr assitez a d'autre présentation
<sabri_icone> bonsoir farouk tu tombe bien ce soir
<sabri_icone> merci d'etre venu
<farouk> je viens de lire ton message , désolé pr le retar
<nizarus> on parlant du loup :p
<sabri_icone> :D pas de soucis tu es toujours mon frère.. lol,
<farouk> ALORS de quel point on é entrain de parler
<Goldenscorp> bsr farouk
<sabri_icone> bahi, farouk toi tu voulais te présenter pr android cé ça?
<farouk> oui c sur
<farouk> android
<farouk> vendredi à partir de 16H
<sabri_icone> :D inchallah je serais présent tout dépendra de l'entretien du lundi :D inchallah neselekeha
<sabri_icone> bahi, voila ena lundi le 22 je vais inchallah avoir un entretien dans une société canadienne ce qui peut occuper toute la journée
<sabri_icone> donc je devrais me disposais de tout avt lundi ou lundi soir,
<sabri_icone> je pourrais me déplacer pr zied Alaya
<sabri_icone> car il est prés de chez moi aussi sarhane si vous le connaissez
<sabri_icone> oui chemess aussi, j'ai entendus parler que lui et nihed seront présent toute les jorunée du SIB
<sabri_icone> :D
<nizarus> oui normalement
<farouk> ok
<sabri_icone> donc pas de soucis pr les ressources, ce qui reste cé la présentation et le theme , voila je vais faire la présentation ordinaire , si nizar tu me permet d'utiliser le votre ça serait un grd plaisir je suis éblouie par ta méthode de faire les présentaitons
<farouk> pour moi je ne serai présent que vendredi 26
<sabri_icone> en plus elle est complete
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sabri_icone> et l'installa party
<sabri_icone> bsr sarhane
<farouk> bsr sarhan
<sarhan> ahou el canal animé elila :)
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<Goldenscorp> bsr sarhan
<sabri_icone> je prévoit faire une présentation de cloud computing  qui sera révisé par Zied , c'est intéressant si on veut attirez des entreprise
<sarhan> je suis  venu car j'ai un prb j'espere que vous allez m'aider !
<nizarus> sabri_icone, ma présentation est sous licence libre :)
<sabri_icone> :) merci nizar mais cé bien qd mm de demander :)
<sarhan> unity ne veut pas fonctionner sous un EeePc ! j'ai installé ubuntu netbook 10.10
<sabri_icone> bah, sarhane ton soucis cé la carte graphique?
<sarhan> sabri_icone, un autre laptop !
<sabri_icone> mmm
<sarhan> un netbook jemla
<nizarus> sarhan, là on est en petite réunion
<nizarus> pour préparer le sib
<sarhan> ah bon?
<sarhan> c pas vendredi :(
<sarhan> ah pour le sib
<sabri_icone> lool, vendredi ça sera déja trop tard :p il faut avoir les idée claire vous savez que la cloture des participations est fini vendredi! lool,
<nizarus> sabri_icone, oui c'est bien de demander mais c'est pas obligatoire :)
<sarhan> ti lé mahou el réunion el3adeya c le 3iéeme vendredi du mois
<farouk> nizar, sabri, jai besoin de la même présentation pour moi après
<nizarus> mais c'est obligatoire de respecter la licence
<sabri_icone> :) lol, non cette fois cé a propos du SIB
<sarhan> wi tawa fhemt
<nizarus> sarhan, tu ne lis pas les mails de la ML :(
<sabri_icone> tkt pas je vais utiliser la présentation comme elle est
<sarhan> nizarus, ba j'ai pas ouvert thunderbird depuis 3 jours ama hani je consulte :P
<sabri_icone> je l'ai lus cé trés intéressant de faire de présentations tel
<nizarus> sabri_icone, tu as lu quoi ?
<sabri_icone> ta présentation
<sabri_icone> :)
<nizarus> ah :)
<sabri_icone> celle qui as été faite a ISM
<sabri_icone> ISIM
<nizarus> sinon sabri_icone tu peux envoyer un mail pour demander aux membres de remplir la page wiki
<sabri_icone> en faite sarhane apparement tu dois télécharger unity avc le shell (apt)
<sabri_icone> ok, bien sur je vais le faire maintenant ..
<sabri_icone> lool, cé cool d'avoir du net a la maison ,hhh
<Goldenscorp> sabri_icone: cava adsl ?
<Goldenscorp> le debit ?
<nizarus> bon sabri_icone autre chose pour le sib
<Goldenscorp> ydhit ta3ba il al ayamat :/
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> bon, 1mg
<sabri_icone> hh, parfois rien ne marche
<sabri_icone> mais au cours de la semaine qd je travail cé 8mg
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> oui nizar
<nizarus> alors sarhan c'est quoi ton problème ?
<sarhan> prob avec unity sur un eeepc
<sarhan> ca bascule vers gnome avec ubuntu netbook
<sabri_icone> oui, essaye gnome kde
<sabri_icone> ou autre :p
<nizarus> unity nécessite l'accélération 3D
<sabri_icone> l-important que ça tourne
<sarhan> sur un netbook :/ ?
<sarhan> ils ont fait pour des netbook et ils veulent l'acceleration 3d
<sarhan> la carte graphique est une Intel gma elle fait a peine marcher tetris
<sabri_icone> :p essaye gnome cé plus léger
<nizarus> sarhan la 3D dans linux ne demande pas trop de ressources :)
<sarhan> bon comment activer la 3d? (pas de pilotes proprio trouvé pour le netbook)
<nizarus> sarhan, il faut voir si ta CG supporte la 3D
<sabri_icone> je suis entrain d'éditer ma part dans la page wiki
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> dsl bad adsl :(
<sabri_icone> no prb frere
<farouk> jai une question
<farouk> pour tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> oui farouk
<farouk> UBUNTU-TN va être présent à SIB par Sabri seul c'est ça
<sabri_icone> normalement pour le moment
<sabri_icone> je vient de mettre a jour la page wiki
<farouk> je m'excuse
<sabri_icone> j'aimerais bien que vous jetez un coup d'oel
<Goldenscorp> moi a 60% :/
<Goldenscorp> présent à SIB
<sabri_icone> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/SIB2010
<Goldenscorp> mais tawa n3mil il max bich inkoun fi sib
<sabri_icone> voila
<farouk> sabri, désolé, mais vous croyez que la communauté dans l'event le plus grand de la tunisie va être seulement par 1
<sabri_icone> vous etes le bienvenue :D
<sabri_icone> femma chemess et nihed je pense qui seront présent tout le SIB :D
<farouk> oui sabri, je vais être avec android vendredi
<sabri_icone> néamoins les autres responsables de la SFD
<farouk> et tu sais Chams n'est pas du genre parlant m3a la3bed dans les présentations
<farouk> Nihed je ne sais pas
<sabri_icone> oui je vais esayer d'etre présent inchallah tewa ne3awenekom ken le9it belasa :D
<farouk> mais pour le moment, un constat, UBUNTU est par Sabri seulement
<sabri_icone> oui, sa présence et trés importante
<nizarus> nihed n'est pas de ubuntu-tn
<sabri_icone> au moin qqun a qui je peux demander de l'aide
<sabri_icone> mmm
<farouk> pour les events lo5rin ISIMM chkoun jé
<farouk> ye5i famma event e5er aham min SIB pour la communauté
<farouk> jc po
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> lool
<nizarus> farouk, la communauté ces des gens qui peuvent être libre ou pas :/
<sabri_icone> enti mek fesa3et :p
<sabri_icone> je vient de faire qques maj fel site
<sabri_icone> dite moi si ok
<farouk> oui, mais tout au long de la semaine rana na7kiw, c pa un event wa9t ftour ou quoique ce soit, ça différe, ça mérite priorité min 3andna lkol
<nizarus> farouk, il y a d'autres qui ont d'autres priorités :(
<sabri_icone> oui, farouk bah, apparement que sa tombe avc des exams et tt
<sabri_icone> elmohem cé que je trouve de l'aide pr faire un bon plan pr le présenter
<sabri_icone> voila aprés l'aid soir du mercredi je pulblierais la présentation que je voulais la présenter pendant le sib, et si je réussirais a faire une sur le cloud computing aussi
<farouk> oui jai des exams ena et je suis à la mannouba et vendredi je me libere pour 2h avec Android, menich nofkhor mai wallah jarriv pa a voir commen au moin fi reunion communautaire famma 4 9bal akbar event fi tounes lkol informatique
<sabri_icone> ça reste le truc d'install party
<farouk> ye5i menech lkol na9raw ou ne5dmou, l'open source demande akthar
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> wassa3 balek
<nizarus> farouk, oui nous avons un grand problème de motivation dans notre communauté
<farouk> j'admets ça
<nizarus> et j'ai peur que sabri_icone soit le seul qui parle au nom de ubuntu-tn le 23 matin
<sabri_icone> :) hhhhh, chemess wine mecha
<farouk> il y a un problème d'organisation, la virtualisation n'est pas un truc tunisien
<nizarus> farouk, et ça fait des mois et des mois que ça dure
<nizarus> sabri_icone, chems est un utilisateur libre sans casquette
<farouk> Nizar, un plan d'urgence?
<farouk> sabri vient d'être de la communauté, ça fait 6 semaines ken taret, sinon je crois UBUNTU en hors jeu pour ce sib c'est ça
<nizarus> farouk, ça fait des mois que j'ai lancé un plan d'urgence pour restructurer notre communauté mais personne ne veut assumer des responsabilités
<nizarus> tout le monde est là pour suivre et quand on demande des responsables et de l'engagement
<sabri_icone> oui, déja cé par hasard que ena je me suis trompé fel calendrier j'ai mis la premiere date :p a ce rythme déja on serait hors jeu, mais hamdoullah
<nizarus> il n'y a personne
<sabri_icone> roba dharetine nefi3a ,hhhhhhh oui pr l'organisation cé un hors du jeu, surtout pr le truc mte3 les date
<farouk> alors, ce n'est pas intéressent ce qu'on fait je crois que la communauté meurt déjà :(
<sabri_icone> el we7ed yejik avant une journée et on dit que c'est fini
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> non, tant que je suis en tunisie je la supporterais
<farouk> TUN Android fait un bon plan, dailleurs jorganise les events
<sabri_icone> ema ede3iweli le 22 ensalekeha
<sabri_icone> lool
<farouk> oui sabri mais 2, 3 , 4 , on é 5
<farouk> max
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> sarhane dors déja
<nizarus> farouk, oui :( et elle est en phase terminale :/ c'est pour ça que du sang neuf sera le bienvenu
<nizarus> mais...
<farouk> je peux proposer un agenda?
<sabri_icone> je vais essayer d'apporter des nouveau ubuntien
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> farouk va sy
<farouk> ubuntien sur une mailing liste neservira rien à rien sabri
<farouk> combien de fac informatique à tunis, bizerte et nabeul ?
<farouk> tournée? série d'event fi jorret b3adhHom, une semaine ta7sis, tout le monde se libere
<farouk> ISI ENSI INSAT ESTI ESPRIT ENIT FST ISAMM
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> mais tu sais on ait pas motorisé
<sabri_icone> moi je peut faire des prés qu'a tunis
<farouk> On sen fou, jem3a rahi
<nizarus> farouk, c'est ce que nous avons fait depuis le début : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events#%C3%89v%C3%A8nements%20pass%C3%A9s
<sabri_icone> oué cool
<farouk> oui mais ca manque la publicité le marketing, le spam de virtuel, le sponsoring, avoir des gens fi kol etablissment pour etre plus près des étudiants
<sabri_icone> alors ok, ça passe on peut faire de mm
<farouk> je parle pas d'events, je parle d'une tournée
<sabri_icone> cé intéressant farouk , oué je sais
<farouk> un event ke manfi9 bih ken wiki.ubuntu c rien, efficacité
<sabri_icone> en faite, bahi, on doit d'abord organiser un plan pr ça, voir les ressources
<farouk> n7eb chaque semaine nouveau membre sur ML
<sabri_icone> :D
<nizarus> farouk, pas uniquement en wiki
<farouk> chaque membre peut organiser un event dans son etablissement
<nizarus> il y a la ML
<sabri_icone> asma3 nemchaw lel fac medecine
<nizarus> il y a FB
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhhh
<nizarus> etc...
<fellag> bonsoir tlm
<sabri_icone> oui, je dois déja faire une ppage avec FBML
<farouk> chaque membre sur ML devrait organiser un atelier dans sa fac, je peux moi meme le faire, je me déplacerai
<nizarus> mais moi je vous cache pas t3ebet et j'ai déposé les armes :/ c'est au jeunes de reprendre le relais et d'apporter une nouvelle énergie au groupe
<farouk> il me reste 2 mois en tunisie
<sabri_icone> bah, asme3o cé trp tard pr moi demain je travail tot, voila on doit faire un plan si on veut avancer plus
<farouk> on lance une compétition, on cherche un sponseur, il y a des sociétés, on organise une réunion physique
<sabri_icone> hhhh, farouk tu parle des gens comme enti 3zouz
<farouk> tkt nizar, je suis directeur des communications externes fi tunandroid, junior entreprise
<farouk> et maintenant IEEE
<farouk> NIZAR, y a til une possibilité davoir des certifs ou avantages ?
<sabri_icone> خعه
<farouk> pourquoi ne pas avoir un statut ?
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> certAINEMENT
<sabri_icone> hihi, j'ai lus sur la ml groupe sfd
<sabri_icone> qu'il y  aura des compétition et des certifs LPI
<farouk> association, confédération de clubs, des représentants, des manif ...
<sabri_icone> pendant le SIB :D
<nizarus> farouk, ce qu'il faut ce mettre en tête c'est que nous sommes une communauté pas une association donc on ne peut pas avoir de l'argent ou équivalent
<sabri_icone> oui certainement
<farouk> oui mais en Tunisie, soir asso soit club, je dirige une junior entreprise qui a le statut d'un club, un club avec un chiffre daffaire de 15M dinars !
<sabri_icone> les amis je dois partir cé tard pr moi
<sabri_icone> lool, farouk
<sabri_icone> cé diff
<sabri_icone> tu parle de l'ENSI
<sabri_icone> ici cé autre chose, en faite on doit disposer de nos ressources personnels
<sabri_icone> :)
<nizarus> et si on veut avoir un status légal on revient au même problème avoir des personnes disponibles et prêtes à assumer des responsabilités
<farouk> oui ENSI mais c une experience pour toute une vie, on peut jamais garder ce rythme
<sabri_icone> cé pourquoi j'exige toujours que les organisations soit faite avec tout le monde
<sabri_icone> oui
<farouk> avec le statut d'asso, on va avoir une caisse, des subventions ...
<sabri_icone> certainement
<farouk> on va nous même aider canonical
<farouk> plus d'event = plus d'argent et de subvention
<nizarus> :)
<sabri_icone> mmh, il faut penser sérieusement a ça
<farouk> une asso = un local
<farouk> une asso = caisse indépendante
<nizarus> farouk, avant tout une asso = des gens responsables
<nizarus> ;)
<farouk> une asso = une communauté toujours, on ouvre des bureau dans chaque établissement
<rodvek> salut tout le monde
<farouk> oui, obtenons le statut et on trouve tout le monde
<oix> <nizarus> farouk, avant tout une asso = des gens responsables <== y a pas plus sensé comme phrase :) +1
<farouk> mais ML+IRC ne va pas trop motivé
<farouk> on est les plus forts
<nizarus> salut rodvek
<rodvek> merci
<farouk> on va continuer à avoir une réunion bessif chaque vendredi
<farouk> salut rodvek
<nizarus> farouk, pour créer une asso il faut d'abord les personnes qui vont la créer
<darkwise> bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> farouk, lool non un vendredi tous les mois
<farouk> oui, ena sabri chemseddine ouerghi sarhan enti zied
<farouk> oui 3eme vendredi de chaque moi
<rodvek> cette asso deviendra plus fort,  je suis nouveau ici
<farouk> il faut des gens qui occupe des postes, des responsabilités, il faut se responsabiliser
<nizarus> voilà farouk c'est ça
<sabri_icone> bienvenue rodvek
<nizarus> et quand tu dis ça tu aura beaucoup qui te diront ok nous sommes prêt mais quand il faut travailler tu trouve rien :/
<farouk> l'asso aura des clubs, des events locaux dirigé, à certains niveau ca va devenir plus fort que nous, nous trouverons un sponseur, lactivité ne demande pas grande chose
<nizarus> kif yjid el jed ma tal9a 7ad
<farouk> il faut avoir une hierarchie, un bureau
<nizarus> farouk, nous avions tout ça
<darkwise> nizarus: tal9a Ken ASAD (désolé)
<sabri_icone> tout ça demande de l'investissement, donc il faut d'abord mettre un pas
<sabri_icone> les paroles ne dont rien
<nizarus> et pendant 2 ans tout était bien très bien même
<sabri_icone> tout ça, ces rien, moi ce que je propose cé élaborer un cahier de charge
<nizarus> mais après je comprend pas ce que c'est passé
<sabri_icone> et tout ce qui tient capable de tenir la responsabilité la signe
<nizarus> tout le monde s'est enlassé
<sabri_icone> aprés on verra
<farouk> nizar
<farouk> quel age as tu?
<nizarus> 3ala kol moi je dis juste que la communauté n'appartient à personne et si vous avez des idées pour la faire revivre allez y
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> dsl, g rater la reunion :s
<farouk> ta rien raté néo
<nizarus> farouk, donne le tiens
<farouk> 22
<nizarus> ajoute dessus 13 ;)
<darkwise> :D
<darkwise> nizarus: 22 :D
<farouk> exigeons une réunion ?
<farouk> une réunion de sauvetage
<nizarus> farouk, j'ai passé 3 ans comme premier responsable dans notre communauté et je peux t'assurer que c'est fatigant et stréssant
<nizarus> et ça fait des mois que je fait des appels à l'aide pour que je passe le relais
<nizarus> mais personne
<farouk> passation :)
<farouk> oui
<nizarus> bref dans quelque jours il y aura un nouveau loco contacte
<farouk> on é pa actifs, ni efficace, il faut compter sur les jeune
<Neo31> nizarus y a alaya
<nizarus> et moi je peux prendre ma retraite
<sarhan> j'ai enfin reglé le prb de unity
<sarhan> bonne nuit tout le monde
<sarhan> je vais dormir heureu :D
<Neo31> bn sarhan
<sarhan> ahla Neo31 :D
<Neo31> sa va sarhan
<Neo31> ?
<sarhan> wi et toi?
<nizarus> Neo31, alaya et sabri (mais à tu lu ce qui leur motive pour être candidats)
<Neo31> hawka 9raya w dima yemchi sarhan , et toi t'as fait ton hello world en java ?
<sarhan> Neo31, wi wi
<Neo31> cool, m3alam :) bonne chance
<sarhan> merci bonne chance à toi pour tes étude
<Neo31> nizarus qu'est ce qui leurs motive ?
<Neo31> merci sarhan
<sarhan> bonne nuit crack05 crack3r darkwise farouk fellag Goldenscorp Neo31 nizarus oix
<crack05> merci
<farouk> jattends
<crack05> bonne nuit
<farouk> neo
<Neo31> oui farouk !?
<farouk> comment motiver? la communauté meurt
<sabri_icone> rebonsoir
<Neo31> welcome back
<sabri_icone> désolé la connexion a coupé en faite le soir cé toujours comme ça
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> je c pa vraiement farouk
<farouk> tu fais quoi dans la vie ahmed?
<Neo31> 9array
<Neo31> sabri_icone on a fixer un programme pour le mardi au sib ou pas encore ?
<sabri_icone> oui
<nizarus> farouk, tu veux une solution simple pour faire revivre la communauté ?
<Neo31> je le trouve ou sabri_icone ?
<nizarus> Neo31, il fallait être présent lors de la réunion :)
<Neo31> we, dsl encore
<sabri_icone> le programme et déja fixé le vendredi , cé sur le mailing list de la sfd
<Neo31> je v verifier sabri_icone
<Neo31> merci
<sabri_icone> au début ils ont prévue que les communauté peuvent etre présent toute les journée mais vue le nombre des groupes du libre
<sabri_icone> ils ont fait trois groupes par jours que soit communauté ou club
<sabri_icone> en  faite je te passe la page wiki , att 7sec max
<sabri_icone> http://www.fkram.com.tn/evenement/contact.php?evt=90
<Neo31> non je parle pas de ce programme sabri_icone
<Neo31> ca je ss deja au couran
<sabri_icone> ah, de ce qui serait fait au cour de notre présence
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c ca
<darkwise> nizarus: je suis bien intéréssé par ta réponse vas-y !!
<sabri_icone> on as pas encore fixé un prg ,mais on prévoit une présentation ordfnaire je vais reprendre celle qui as été faire par nizar a l'ISIM et une installa pary
<sabri_icone> ainsi qu'un présentation sur le cloud computing d'ubuntu
<nizarus> lol darkwise toi tu dois la connaitre
<Neo31> qui va faire la presentation du cloud ?
<farouk> tout = sabri ya neo
<sabri_icone> moi, normalement
<darkwise> oui, je sais, mais tu sais c'est pour les autres, vu que personne ne veux la savoir :D
<sabri_icone> je vais faire les présentation pendant l'aid
<darkwise> ou plutôt personne n'a reclamé ...
<nizarus> la solution pour moi est simple et compliquée : trouver 5 personnes prêtes à mettre ubuntu-tn comme une de leur priorités
<darkwise> sabri_icone: une présentation sur le cloud au SIB ?
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> le cloud ubuntu
<darkwise> vous êtes vraiment séririeux ?
<darkwise> et çà peut intéréssé qui ?
<sabri_icone> lool, prk pa! cé une nouvelle dans le monde ubuntu
<sabri_icone> les sociétés certainement
<Neo31> on doit voir le publique cible sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> bah, alors on se focalisera sur les logiciel libre
<Neo31> le cloud ca m'interesse , donc je suppose que ca sera boring pour le publique present :p
<darkwise> Brabbi 9olli quel sont les sociétés qui cherchent des solution ultra moderne au SIB ?
<sabri_icone> open office gimp
<darkwise> sama7ni ya sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> virtualisation
<sabri_icone> on s'est rien cé juste une proposition que j'ai fait
<sabri_icone> :)
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<Neo31> on fait qq chose de simple
<darkwise> personnellement je vois que le programme est très ambicieux ... voir trop ...
<Neo31> bn Goldenscorp
<darkwise> bonne soirée Goldenscorp
<sabri_icone> bahi, alors ça serait présenter ubunru
<darkwise> nizarus: honêtement, j'imagine parfaitement ce que tu sens maintenant ...
<sabri_icone> les logiciel libres équivalent a photoshop et office
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> darkwise, ça me fait plaisir de le savoir
<darkwise> nizarus: mais tu sais, il faut voir la définition  même de la communauté.
<sabri_icone> et l'install party
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> les amis, s'il vous plait suivez moi, je dois savoir si le prg vous intéresse ou pa
<farouk> vas y sabri
<Neo31> sabri_icone normalement c un programme de 3 heures non !
<sabri_icone> la présentation : ça serait celle présneté par nizar a l'ISIM
<sabri_icone> oui
<Neo31> ok
<sabri_icone> la présentation des logiciel libre
<Neo31> donc 1 here pour ubuntu et 1 heure pour l'install party
<sabri_icone> open office , GIMP pour le développement Mono et QT
<sabri_icone> voir l'éditeur vi
<sabri_icone> ou emac
<sabri_icone> ou gedit ..
<sabri_icone> ça reste une install party
<sabri_icone> et aider les personnes intéressé a embarqué ubuntu sur leur Pc
<Neo31> sabri_icone  ne fait pas de vi
<Neo31> et ces details
<sabri_icone> ok
<Neo31> le stand c un pe grand non ? on pe faire plusieurs ateliers en parallele non ?
<sabri_icone> ىخى
<sabri_icone> NON
<Neo31> koi ?
<sabri_icone> chaqune a ça part
<Neo31> kifech
<sabri_icone> ah, lool, j'ai mal compris la question
<Neo31> 10h a 13h c ubuntu-tn
<sabri_icone> oui normalement
<sabri_icone> on peut avoir je pense 2 ou 3 atelier
<Neo31> en parallele?
<sabri_icone> oui, ça dépend du matériel qu'on aura en disponibilité
<darkwise> nizarus: tu reste encore après cette discution ou tu vas y aller ?
<sabri_icone> pr le mmt rien né clair  ,j'ai lut qu'il y aura un sponsor
<Neo31> 1 atelier = tawla w 4 kressi ? ou koi
<Neo31> define atelier
<nizarus> svp venez ici : #ubuntu-tn-offtopic
<Neo31> jaw
<sabri_icone> qui fournira le matériel et ces certifs pr les compétitions
<Neo31> merci nizarus
<nizarus> darkwise, ?
<darkwise> non, rien, j'ai juste voulu savoir si tu veux parler d'avantage sur ce grand sujet
<darkwise> moi je suis bien intéréssé à discuter de la crise dans la loco
<darkwise> bien sûr, s'il y a d'autres personnes qui veulent discuter de çà
<darkwise> c'est toujours un plaisir.
<nizarus> darkwise, moi je ne veux plus en discuter :/ j'ai déjà dis (ici ou sur la ML) ce que je veux dire
<nizarus> et maintenant il faut juste agir
<farouk> darkwise relançons la communatué
<darkwise> oui, mais de quel communauté voulez vous parler
<darkwise> c'est de çà que je veux parler.
<Neo31> sabri_icone il faut mentionner qu'on aura besoin de qq foubles fichies au moins 3 sur la mailinh lisst du sib
<darkwise> Quel est la vision de chacun sur la communauté.
<darkwise> parce que des fois
<darkwise> j'ai l'impréssion qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose.
<farouk> dark peut on se voir physiquement?
<farouk> je suis à tunis et toi?
<nizarus> darkwise, la comunauté des utilisateurs de ubuntu en tunisie
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<darkwise> farouk: Ech 5ass, si j'étais à tunisie je serai probablement 1000 fois actif
<farouk> qui est à tunis dans notre community?
<Neo31> preske tlm farouk
<nizarus> farouk, c'est pas une bonne solution car ça implique que tous le monde est dans la même région géographique ce qui n'est pas le cas
<Neo31> +50%
<farouk> oui mais tunis fiha akthar chance bech enadham une réunion
<farouk> alors ki é à Tunis?
<Neo31> je ss a sousse moi
<darkwise> farouk: pour faire quoi, déjà il y avait pas mal de réunion avant.
<darkwise> le plus important, c'est de savoir quoi vouloir faire
<darkwise> une chose pour se motiver et pour insiter les gens à mettre leur brique
<darkwise> pour former l'édifice.
<farouk> non
<darkwise> c'est pourquoi j'ai parlé de la déf de la communauté.
<farouk> je vais moi mem rassembler dans une café tout le monde
<farouk> on va définir un agenda de travail
<Neo31> rassembler?
<Neo31> on s'est rassembler avant
<farouk> des responsabilités , des tâches précises , un plan mta3 ta7sis
<darkwise> farouk: c'est ce genre de chose qui va rendre la chose finie dans le temps.
<darkwise> une communauté c'est comme une famille
<farouk> oui
<darkwise> c'est pas commme un établissement
<Neo31> g pas compri "finie dans le temps" darkwise
<darkwise> une communauté c'est actif
<farouk> pour une première réunion on lance un plan de courte durée
<sabri_icone> les frères moi je dois dormir demain j'ai du boulot
<darkwise> et pour qu'elle le soit, il faut des chose motivantes.
<farouk> puis une fois objectifs atteints on relance un autre
<darkwise> bonne soirée sabri_icone.
<farouk> UBUNTU doit etre une activité de tous les étudiants informatique, on doit trouver des contre partie
<Neo31> sabri_icone essaye de mentionner nos besoin de doubles fiches data show sur la Ml du sib kan tu va poster le programme
<sabri_icone> merci, mercredi soir inchallah je vous communiquerais la présentations qui aura lieu et les quelques Logiciel Open sources
<sabri_icone> que je peux les présenter
<Neo31> je serai present pour aider a l'install party ou autre choses
<Neo31> je pe confirmer ds qq jrs (kan j'auarai l'argent pr le deplacement)
<darkwise> farouk: tu as peux être raison, mais tout çà , çà marchera (et çà marche) pour un club
<sabri_icone> oui, moi je rentre demain a ain drahem donc pa d'internet ni rien mercredi je reprendrais inchallah, mais je pense que rafik a mentionner tout dans la mailing liste du groupe google
<darkwise> il faut vraiment comprendre que une communauté c'est différent d'un club
<Neo31> ok darkwise
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone
<Neo31> bn
<farouk> oui
<sabri_icone> att je fouille dans les mail
<farouk> une asso, un club, l'esprit communautaire en tunisie ne marche que pour des trucs idéologiques, sois sur on doit travailler comme ca
<sabri_icone> le sponsor du SIB cé
<sabri_icone> TraiNux, Filiale LPI
<Neo31> we sabri_icone
<Neo31> mais ils ont demander les besoins des club sur la ML
<farouk> oui
<Neo31> on sera les premiers a etre present donc il faut preciser en avance nos besoins
<farouk> mais Nizar, est ce qu on peut avoir des certifs gratuits LPI, pour un programm de motiv national?
<Neo31> ibda bel data show wel doubles fichies, w les tables et un pe d'espace w microphone et haute parleur
<nizarus> farouk, majdi ayari de lpi maghreb est ouvert à toute proposition
<farouk> neo tu peux laccompagner le premier jour?
<farouk> donne moi son numéro aman
<Neo31> oui farouk je ferai de mon mieux pr etre present le premier jours
<sabri_icone> voila j'ai envoyé un msg sur le groupe de la sfd vous pouvez alors suivre sur vos courrier :p
<Neo31> saut contrainte d'exam ou de manque d'argent pr le deplacement
<sabri_icone> alors
<sabri_icone> je souhaite aid mabrouk a tout le monde
<farouk> merci sabri
<sabri_icone> inchallah nechoufekom eb 5ir
<sabri_icone> :D
<Neo31> thx sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> chebe3anine bel l7am :p we lubuntu zeda
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk
<Neo31> ah
<sabri_icone> merci a tous, salem alikom
<darkwise> 3dkom mabrouk à tout le monde
<Neo31> farouk t'es deja a tunis non ?
<farouk> oui
<Neo31> tu connai pas ou je pe acheter un DD 1TO qui n'est pas chere?
<farouk> mais de 22 au 28 mes exams ;) et je serai avec android vendredi
<Neo31> ma yhemnich la marque ca sera just pr les backups
<farouk> solde?
<Neo31> 3idik mabrouk darkwise et tlm
<Neo31> 7aja jdida w r5issa, pe imorte la marque
<farouk> jdida je me rappelle 110 250G
<Neo31> fi soussa je trouve pas, elli hedha wfew njibou ejom3a ejeya
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> 1TO
<Neo31> 1000G
<farouk> externe ?
<Neo31> we
<darkwise> Neo31: au SIB ?
<Neo31> 2.5 ou 3.5 c pas un probleme
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> za3ma nal9a 7aja behia fel sib !
<farouk> surement Neo
<Neo31> bon taw nwali nhiz m3aya flouss mela w ne5ou au sib
<darkwise> sama7ni 3ad, tlawej wenti méchi lel SIB !!
<Neo31> esperant nal9a 7aja r5issa, faddit n7ib nsob ubuntu wa333
<Neo31> hhh
<darkwise> Neo31: je te conseil de prendre au dernier jour
<farouk> ena bidi mafhemtech fi beli mechi ybi3 fi SIB w yes2el 3al aswem
<darkwise> et de comparer tout les prix
<Neo31> darkwise alah ghalib walah rassi mbalbaz
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> darkwise pk dernier jr
<Neo31> kif youfew
<Neo31> parfoi el 7aja el behia ma to93odch dernier jr
<darkwise> oui je sais, moi je suis d'une époque où il faut attendre le SIB pour acheter le matériel, donc ...
<Neo31> mm si laswem tor5oss fel dernier jr
<darkwise> Neo31: oui c'est vrai, c'est le revert de la médaille.
<Neo31> we darkwise, je ferais ca, mais tawa j'ai vraiement besoin, mais 5amamt ken fel sib de sousse hhh
<Neo31> mouch mistenis nechri men tunis
<darkwise> ha c'est vrai. JE l'ai oublié le SIB Sousse
<Neo31> hh deye5 normal
<Neo31> hh tu vois c le mm reflex :p
<darkwise> :d
<Neo31> 5ater mistenis techri men tunis
<Neo31> :p
<darkwise> mestenisais (à l'imparfait)
<Neo31> hhh
 * Neo31 speak english :p
<Neo31> speaks ama hawka speak letta2kid :p
<darkwise> :D
<Neo31> le 3alina
<darkwise> et bien, sinon j'aimerai bien revenir à l'histoire de la communauté si vous voulez bien.
<farouk> bref ca va etre zone 500d
<darkwise> j'aimerai bien vous raconter (un peu) ma vision des choses.
<Neo31> hhh farouk yfadlak
<darkwise> 500d pour 1 To  !!!!
<Neo31> go ahead
<darkwise> oO
<Neo31> aghla 7aja l9ithha c 200 dt ya farouk
<Neo31> mnine jibthha el 500
<farouk> disc dur externe?
<Neo31> plutot aghla 7aja l9ithha c 220
<Neo31> oui externe
<farouk> lol
<Neo31> verbatime la marque
<Neo31> 7aja behia
<farouk> je vien dacheter 320 b 100 ;)
<Neo31> ama barcha 3liia
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mabrouk :)
<farouk> jai fai la regle de 3
<Neo31> ey ama c 3.5 je pense
<Neo31> kima 9otlik ma y9ala9nich 5ater c juste pr faire des backups
<Neo31> dsl 9assina 3ala darkwise , go ahead darkwise
 * Neo31 brb
<darkwise> merci Neo31
<darkwise> en faite je vois une communauté comme quelque chose qui bouge, elle est animé de partout
<darkwise> mais pour arrivé jsuque cette belle image
<darkwise> il faut que tout le monde soit motivé
<darkwise> et quand je dis tout le monde je veux dire
<darkwise> tout les inscris à la ML
 * Neo31 is back
<farouk> dark, tt le monde dort
<darkwise> nous n'exiteront pas physiquement
<Neo31> darkwise
<darkwise> oui mais pourquoi ?
<darkwise> oui ?
<Neo31> tlm motive na7iha men mo5ik
<farouk> parce que manque de sensibilisation
<Neo31> lehneya tji la mentalite tunisienne
<farouk> ML + IRC ca va pas aboutir
<Neo31> on essaye de changer un pe mais de changer tt pr le moment c impossible
<farouk> on parle 3la 3bed préoccupé par facebook et les études
<nizarus> :)
<darkwise> justement je vais vous parler de çà !!!
<Neo31> personellement il me suffit de voir 20% motive dont 10% qui ont le temps et les competances pour contribuer
<Neo31> mais domage qu'on y est mm pas
<Neo31> famma ka3btine w ka3ba
<darkwise> donnez moi juste quelque minutes pour vous dire ce que j'ai à dire
<Neo31> sinon le reste ya ma 3andhomch wa9t ya mahomch motive
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> dsl
<darkwise> non au contraire
<darkwise> j'adore quand on discute
<darkwise> çà c'est vif !!!
<Neo31> j'attend ton explication
<darkwise> alors l'idée c'est quoi : 1) pour quoi tout le monde dors ?
<darkwise> 2) pourquoi tout le monde (ou presque)  a toujorus le temps de voir/écrire quelque chose sur FAcebook ?
<darkwise> 3) quand une personne s'inscrit à la mailing liste , quels sont les mails qui va recevoir  ?
 * Neo31 ne fait pas partie du monde
<darkwise> 4) est ce que nous existant en dehors de ML et irc ? (mis à part les event)
<darkwise> pour faire RApidement, je vais lier 2, 3 et 4 pour arriver à 1
<darkwise> ok ?
<darkwise> si vous avez des commentaires
<darkwise> n'hésitez pas !!!
<darkwise> ;)
<farouk> c
<darkwise> alors : pour les internautes: FAcebook, c'est les news de tous les jours (intéréssante ou pas)
 * Neo31 n'as pas compris 4)
<darkwise> d'accord, Neo
<farouk> je voulais dire en absence
<farouk> d'agenda
<farouk> on va resté non motivé
<darkwise> on t'écoute farouk je te réponds après Neo31
 * darkwise en urgence avec le petit et reviens dans quelques minutes (désolé)
<farouk> agenda d'intervention
<farouk> deux semaines ubuntu
<farouk> ou on visite tous les établissements possibles
<rodvek> re
<farouk> faire appel au gens pour rejoindre la commmunauté, na3mlou leader dans chaque établissement
<rodvek> ena men sousse
<farouk> oui ISSAT ou ENISO
<Neo31> 2 semaines? qui va m'apprendre les cours de 2 semaines moi ?
<Neo31> moi aussi rodvek
<Neo31> mar7ba bik sur Ubuntu-Tunisia
<rodvek> merci
<farouk> neo c pas necessair 2 semaines pour toi
<Neo31> 2 jrs alors ?
<farouk> tu peux venir 2 jours successifs à  Tunis
<Neo31> a sousse :)
<farouk> les jours de sousse et mestir
<Neo31> we c ca
<farouk> jc po
<Neo31> ok
<farouk> moi aussi un seul jour à sousse et 3 à Tunis
<farouk> sachant qu'à tunis il y a au moins 7 écoles d'ingénierie informatique
<Neo31> bon sur le plan pratique je c pas si c fesable
<farouk> (ENSI-ISAMM)+ (FST-ENIT) + (ESPRIT-ESTI-SUPCOM)+ISI
<Neo31> a sousse famma l'iset issat isitcom l'ecole_d'ing et la polytech et le pole_technologique
<Neo31> je c pas ken fama 7aja o5ra informatique
<farouk> ok
<farouk> comment les rassembler (comme jai fait moi)
<farouk> polytech et pole techno non
<farouk> il y a polytech à tunis zeda et 2 technopole et tt
<Neo31> pk pas la polytech farouk ? on a deja fait un event cette annee au polytech sousse
<farouk> on doit se concentrer 3al les gens informaticiens , 3bed t7eb UNIX
<Neo31> polytech sousse fiha des informaticiens
<farouk> oui mé mahomch des gens geeks developpeurs
<farouk> polytech yetl3ou polytechniciens tu ve dire wala polytech = plusieurs specialités fil ecole?
<Neo31> hhh les geeks developpeurs tu les trouve a l'issat alors ?
<Neo31> oui farouk
<Neo31> plusieurs specialite
<Neo31> famma des ing info
<farouk> ok je me suis trompé donc
<farouk> fi beli ki polytech tunis
<Neo31> ok
<farouk> alors propose un plan
<Neo31> non c une ecole prive d'ing
<farouk> pour sousse
<farouk> oui je sais
<farouk> kif lesprit fiha barcha specialité
<Neo31> we
<farouk> alors
<farouk> kifech tlem les ecoles?
<Neo31> mais sghira barcha celle de sousse
<Neo31> hum
<farouk> jc po 9olli kifech geographiquement 9rab
<farouk> ?
<darkwise> re
<Neo31> elkollhom fi sousse houma
<farouk> sachant à sfax famma ISEX et ENIS
<Neo31> sousse mouch kbira barcha
<farouk> sinon pour les ISETs ils sont partout
<farouk> lé mannajmouch ndourouhom lkol
<farouk> lemhom par exeple 2 a 2
<Neo31> g pas compri
<Neo31> bon, inchalah on aura un event a l'isitcom (l'institut eli na9ra fiha deja)
<Neo31> on va lancer un petit club de logiciels libres et inviter ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> mais si g bien compri ton idee
<Neo31> tu ve faire la tour de la tunisie pendand 2 semaines pour ubuntu-tn !?
<Neo31> farouk
<Neo31> <darkwise> 4) est ce que nous existant en dehors de ML et irc ? (mis à part les event) <<< tu pe expliker
<darkwise> oui Neo31
<farouk> oui
<farouk> désolé l'opensource
<farouk> oui un peu ça
<Neo31> ca ve dire plusieurs club open source ?
<Neo31> ou juste ubuntu-tn
<farouk> affilié de ubuntu tn
<farouk> fourou3
<farouk> un représentant de ubuntu tn
<farouk> dans chaque institut
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> des petit club ubuntu-tn partout?
<Neo31> ca devien un pe plus difficile
<farouk> non
<farouk> un représentant c tt
<farouk> qui peut diriger et se déplacer pour des event dans sa region
<Neo31> !
<farouk> on fait des représentant de ubuntu qui seront appelé à assister dans les events régionaux, et les réunions physiques
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> je c pa si c fesable
<darkwise> je peux dire un petit mot ?
<farouk> non lol
<farouk> oui vas y
<darkwise> :D
<darkwise> déjà farouk je suis content et j'apprécis ton énergie.
<farouk> jpe pa continuer à vivre comme ca
<farouk> jai fait la revolution dans tunandroid
<farouk> jai créer un event à l'ENSI pour ubuntu
<darkwise> j'apprécis aussi ton amour pour le libre et pour ubuntu.
<farouk> jai mancé un programme de formation  à l'ENSI et ca depasse 20 formation
<farouk> et jappelle à un plan durgence pour cette comunauté, ma comunauté
<farouk> et il faut aller chasser les gens, dans 2 ans la communauté va etre adhérer par les geeks automatiquement
<darkwise> je ne sais pas farouk si tu connais les clubs des logiciels libres à tuniss
<farouk> je sais le systeme en tunisie, associations, des postes, des contre partie
<farouk> à tunis, il y avait DFSA à ENSI
<farouk> il y a à FST
<farouk> et ESPRIT
<farouk> sinon c tt je croi
<darkwise> il avait/a Freeways de ISI et LibertySoft de Insat
<farouk> jc po
<farouk> ISI oui il y a
<darkwise> j'ai posé cette question c'est pour te dire que
<farouk> ISI FST INSAT ENSI ESPRIT c tt
<crack3r> je suis membre de freeways :)
<darkwise> il y a des clubs de logiciel libres et il vont plus ou moins très bien (çà dépent de qui on parle)
<farouk> oui mais un représentant dans ubuntu-tn (je parle d'une organisation là)
<darkwise> et je veux vraiment souligner que tout ce que tu disais avant farouk , çà rime à des projets de club ou un un consorsium (groupe) de clubs
<darkwise> on fesais bien çà à l'époque et çà marche bien
<farouk> voilà
<darkwise> sauf qu'une communauté est un peu différent de çà
<Neo31> tu pe parler de "l'epoque" darkwise ?
<darkwise> à mon avis bien sûr
<farouk> une confédération des clubs, compétition
<Neo31> pk ca marchais bien mais ca marche plus , mnt y a une communaute mais avant y avais pas ?
<farouk> vous avez des comptes facebook?
<Neo31> ?
<darkwise> Neo31: parce que justement, les clubs qui ont sû comment penser au génération futurs on réussit.
<farouk> je veux discuter ces points sur une seule page, des propositions pour le plan de sauvetage
<darkwise> les autres, on trop bien fait les choses pour penser au générations futurs (je parles des clubs là pas d'aute choses)
<darkwise> farouk: épargne moi facebook s'il te plait :D
<Neo31> un thread sur une ML farouk ?
<farouk> c la facon efficace pour stimuler tout le monde
<darkwise> oui Neo31 bien dis
<farouk> trouve moi un espace un blog ou meme un article pour commenter les threads yfaddou bel7a9
<farouk> je reçois 20 thread par heures
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> 3andik el 7a9 :p
<farouk> entre ubuntu et ubuntu-tn et android et les autres
<farouk> chacun a un probleme il lance un thread
<Neo31> behi
<darkwise> franchement, arrêtez !! famma Haja esmHA filtre
<darkwise> et pas que chez gmail
<Neo31> mizilt ma kamaltich 9rayti lezim nchouf 7all tawa
<darkwise> partout !!mais bon, c'est pas çà dont je veux parler
<Neo31> on a pas terminer le sujet de discussion
<farouk> on trouve un site sur le net ou on cré une page de discussion mnadhma, nous les créateurs de possibles?
<darkwise> Neo31: tu vas partir ?
<Neo31> <darkwise> 4) est ce que nous existant en dehors de ML et irc ? (mis à part les event)
<darkwise> farouk: le wiki de la LoCo
<Neo31> ds qq minutes darkwise
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> je vais faire vite
<darkwise> et dis à farouk de ne plus changer de sujet :p
 * Neo31 a un devoir a rendre
<darkwise> si on définit la communauté
<Neo31> <darkwise> 4) est ce que nous existant en dehors de ML et irc ? (mis à part les event) <<<
<darkwise> on parle de quoi ?
<Neo31> je c pa
<darkwise> alors
<Neo31> on parlais de ca non ?
<darkwise> des fois dans les discutions ici même
<darkwise> taw taw
<farouk> ok
<darkwise> on confond :
<farouk> wiki de loco
<darkwise> on parle des utilisatuer de linux ?
<darkwise> du libre ?
<farouk> on lance un sujet + commentaire ghadi ?
<darkwise> de l'informatique ?
<darkwise> ou juste de ubuntu ?
<Neo31> ubuntu et logiciels libres
<darkwise> oui farouk on le peu mais je pense qu'il faut demander à tout le monde sur la ML
<darkwise> d'abord
<darkwise> mais si tu veux une chose permanante
<darkwise> c'est la meilleur idée
<darkwise> une page sur le wiki
<farouk> ok lance le thread ( !! )
<darkwise> vas y farouk
<darkwise> et je te réponds après avoir répondu à Neo31
<farouk> et deux semaines pour proposer le plan de sauvetage
<darkwise> jsutement Neo31
<farouk> tu veux que je lance le thread
<farouk> ?
<darkwise> oui farouk
<darkwise> voilà
<Neo31> just go ahead farouk
<farouk> waw ! jai horreur ok
<darkwise> pour le 4) nous sommes une communauté d'utilisateurs de libre et spécialement Ubutntu
<darkwise> qui se réunit sur internet
<darkwise> c'est spécial en tunisie
<darkwise> presque tous les "autre"
<darkwise> sont là physiquement
<darkwise> amis, club, cmarade de classes .....
<darkwise> mais nous ont est vraiment une vrai communauté virtuel
<Neo31> oui
<darkwise> donc il faut se comporter comme tel
<darkwise> et pour çà,onn peut voir plein d'exemple
<darkwise> de succus stories
<darkwise> qui réussice
<Neo31> je comprend ce point mnt
<darkwise> et qui rendent les gens très très accros
<darkwise> et motivé et tout tout
<darkwise> voilà
<darkwise> c'est ce que j'ai voulu dire
<darkwise> si tu veux un bon exemple
<darkwise> voici un :
<darkwise> linuxfr.org
<darkwise> regarde les articles et les dépêches
<darkwise> et reagarde comment les gens écrivent
<Neo31> ok
<darkwise> et combiens il y a de commentaire
<darkwise> tout le monde veux répondre
<darkwise> pas parce qu'il dois faire çà
<darkwise> mais c'est parceque c'est tellement amusant
<darkwise> et c'est tellement génial, cool
<darkwise> etc ..
<darkwise> que c'est viviant
<darkwise> pleins de vie
<darkwise> pour finir
<darkwise> je peux dire qu'une chose
<darkwise> je connais la recette pour faire çà
<darkwise> :p
<darkwise> voilà j'aiterminé
<Neo31> la recette est une equipe de travail web avec d'autres gens motive pour faire tourner la roue!?
<Neo31> darkwise
<darkwise> notre vrai problème c'est qu'on parlent trop
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> on revien a ce que nizarus a dit
<darkwise> pour le site, on peut le faire en quelque heure, mais tellement on rajoute et on rajoute
<darkwise> des couche
<darkwise> on veux quelque chose parfaite
<Neo31> on a pas besoin de discutter, on a besoin d'agir
<darkwise> voilà
<darkwise> mais si c'st médiocre
<darkwise> on peut se lancer
<darkwise> déjà il y a l'ancien site en béta
<darkwise> il faut le faire revivre
<darkwise> petit à petit
<darkwise> çà va venir
<darkwise> il y a aussi le système de point
<darkwise> qui va motiver les personnes à écrire et à commenter
<Neo31> we
<darkwise> et à noter les commentaire et les articles/ remarques ....
<darkwise> on peut faire aussi notre proprre planet
<darkwise> ubuntu-tn
<darkwise> ou on lis les blog les un des autres ...
<darkwise> on peut faire tellement de chose
<Neo31> je pense qu'on a besoin d'une equipe web et d'une equipe video
<darkwise> on étant virtuel
<darkwise> c'est mille fois plus d'impact
<darkwise> c'est les gens qui vont venir à nous
<darkwise> pas nous àç eux
<darkwise> désolé mais pour attirer les gens
<darkwise> c'est toujorus comme çà
<darkwise> j'ai vu le résutat de la solution de farouk
<darkwise> pendanrt des année
<darkwise> çà n'a donné que du bonheurs
<darkwise> et des personnes motivés
<Neo31> +1
<farouk> aman mator9douch 9bal manlanci thread
<darkwise> mais pas bcp de monde
<darkwise> et tanp pis
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> farouk bach nfasa3 nkammal mon devoir eni, na n7ibich nsaba7 elila
<darkwise> ok je pense que j'ai assez dis :D
<darkwise> voilà j'ai dis un peut ce que j'ai sur le coeur
<darkwise> merci à vous tous de me lire (mêm ceux qui vont peut être lire après   ... )
<darkwise> :p
<Neo31> behi eni ma fhimtich marra tu favorie la communaute virtuelle w marra tu dit que t'as vue que du bonheure avec la solution de farouk
<darkwise> ha ok rapidement
<darkwise> la solution de farouk est bien, mai pas poru nous
<darkwise> nous somme une communauté virtuel
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> c bon
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-07
<A-93> السلام عليكم
<A-93> Hi
<elacheche_anis> salam 3idkom mabrouk :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-08
<tux_> ping k3nz0
<k3nz0> pong sarhan
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-09
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / salve / hi / gutentag / ohayo
<rahma> selem 3alaîkoum
<thetrue_neozoon> salam / salut / salve / hi / gutentag / ohayo
<thetrue_neozoon> 3idek moubarak rahma ^^
<rahma> MERCI toi aussi :)
<thetrue_neozoon> ajma3in^^
<rahma> thetrue_neozoon snin deîmê ;)
<thetrue_neozoon> sa7tek labes? ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai fais un script shell pour mon allouch :D
<thetrue_neozoon> for each la7ma in allouch do { neo.weight++; loop}
<rahma> :-D M D R
<rahma> j'y avais pas pensée
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai pris un cogé exprés pour ça ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> bon afk, je go bath et digérer mon repas ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> rabbi ydimha ne3ma ^^
<rahma> :)
<slimTN> lu all
<rahma> bye @++ inchala bonne soirée @tous ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-10
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> é faméchi chkoun ya3ref kiféch nraja3 din om el
<slimTN>  barre 3alimin eli féha chkoun lahné ?
<slimTN> fi xchat de merde
<thetrue_neozoon> salam^
<thetrue_neozoon> ma carte wifi est marqué disconnected, qqun a-t-il une idée pour la relancer plz? ^^
<rahma> selem 3alaîkoum :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-11
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-12
<mezen> salut
<subr00t> salut mezen
<Chikori> ping Goldenscorp
#ubuntu-tn 2011-11-13
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2012-11-09
<whhhh> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-06
<shuck> Ping !!
<Chikore> Hi everybody!
<SalahMessaoud> Chikore, Hi !
<Chikore> ahla Salah ça va?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd
<SalahMessaoud> et toi ?
<Chikore> super!
<elacheche_anis> hey ChanServ
<elacheche_anis> Chikore,
<Chikore> back!
<elacheche_anis> Welcome back Chikore
<Chikore> j'était connecté sur le Terminal de  Koding.com
<Chikore> :D sympa un VM de 1Go
<elacheche_anis> VPS de dev?!
<Chikore> oui
<elacheche_anis> Cool.. OS?
<Chikore> ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> nice
<Chikore> c quoi la commande qui affiche les infos?
<elacheche_anis> top / htop
<elacheche_anis> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Chikore> 7 cores lol
<elacheche_anis> nice
<Chikore> un seul VM gratuit sinon tu peux créer un multiple de VM (ClouD) mais c payant
<Chikore> c trop util pour les etudiants
<Chikore> elacheche_anis, tu c bien qu'un projet pareil est réalisable en Tunisie?
<Chikore> pour 30 machines de 2Tr dd, avec un compte de 1Go c bon pour 60 000 utilisateurs :D non?
<elacheche_anis> non, par qui?
<Chikore> je parle d'un projet  qui regroupe les etudiants
<elacheche_anis> Ah, j'ai lu "est réalisé" x)
<Chikore> hhh
<elacheche_anis> Tu pense vraiment qu'un étudiant tunisien ordinaire va utilisé un tel service?? T'es encore un étudiant et tu sais bien ton entourage..
<Chikore> bon ça reste une idée enfin
<Neo31> bsr
<lunapersa> bsr Neo31
<Neo31> :)
 * Neo31 brb
 * Neo31 rebooting
<lunapersa> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-07
<BechirSeven> Salem
<BechirSeven> My location: Al Munastîr, Tunisia
<Neo31> bsr BechirSeven
<SalahMessaoud> Slm
<elacheche_anis> salam SalahMessaoud
<Shuck> ping SalahMessaoud
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping davlefouAMD
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping Drupalizer
<Drupalizer> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<Drupalizer> ping ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> pong Drupalizer :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-08
<elacheche_anis> Salam nizarus
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<SalahMessaoud> G.M
<elacheche_anis> ça va les gars :) :D
<SalahMessaoud> oui oui hmd bien ça marche  trés trés bien hamdoulillah ça roule, super
<SalahMessaoud> et toi ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-09
<willieseabrook> bonsoir
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir :)
<lunapersa> salem @ tous
<lunapersa> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong
<tarekdj> selemou 3aleykom
<lunapersa> w alaikom essalem
<lunapersa> tarekdj
<Drupalizer> ws
<elacheche_anis> salam tarekdj  join us : #ubuntu-tn-meeting
<tarekdj> ok
<kawarizmi> hi all :p
<Drupalizer> kawarizmi Hi 2
<elacheche_anis> hey kawarizmi :)
<kawarizmi> مازال عندنا شكون ساهر
<kawarizmi> Drupalizer: elacheche_anis: salam
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, we have a meeting with #druapl-tunisia :D
<kawarizmi> elacheche_anis: Où ? Quand?
<elacheche_anis> kawarizmi, #ubuntu-tn-meeting on a commencé 21h15 :D
<elacheche_anis> nous avons annoncé ça sur la ML et j'ai oublié irc x)
<elacheche_anis> sorry
<kawarizmi> Ah bon Je vais me rendre au chan
<elacheche_anis> ok
<kawarizmi> no prob :)
<willieseabrook> good night everyone
#ubuntu-tn 2013-11-10
<AmineFerjani> hey !  i need help guys m stuck !!
<elacheche_anis> hey AmineFerjani
<elacheche_anis> How can I help?
<AmineFerjani> im trying to get an package update but all m seeing is "  E:Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? "
<AmineFerjani> in fact i had a previous update but i stopped ! and now i can't find a way to kill it !
<elacheche_anis> try this: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<elacheche_anis> You should see an other msg mentioned a file called lock
<AmineFerjani> i did run that command but nothing happened :'(
<elacheche_anis> try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AmineFerjani> i think it's working :)
<AmineFerjani> yeaah it's working finally !(
<AmineFerjani> :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<AmineFerjani> thanks again anis ! i don't know if u remember me but !! dima te3eb fi jorti hahah :p
<AmineFerjani> thanks :)
<elacheche_anis> :) It's fine :) You're welcome :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-03
<elacheche> ping Neo31
<elacheche> Sorry, can't answer your call! And didn't have spare time this morning to answer our mail, I answered it 2min ago.. I had a MySQL crush this morning so I was focusing on it..
<Neo31> np elacheche
<Neo31> check your email i forwared something to u
<Neo31> np
<Neo31> i did request that they subscribe to ubuntu-tn ML and resend the email asap
<Neo31> today if possible
<Neo31> stillthey might have the same problem as for last year (bad date choice, if u know what i mean)
<elacheche> Neo31, check yours I already answered it ;)
<Neo31> ok, i was busy working too
<Neo31> let me c
<elacheche> There was problems coordinating with G2FOSS last year.. They are already on the ML.. The problem that many persons uses that Gmail address.. So we can't have a good coordination..
<Neo31> gotcha
<Neo31> yep they are doing the same mistake again!
<Neo31> i hope they get lucky this year :p
<Neo31> that's not the worst i think elacheche
<Neo31> see the date
<Neo31> it's again a Wednesday :p
<Neo31> it apears to be a fixed date with no other choices again :p
<elacheche> It up to them.. They need to stop using 1 mail for a group of people.. Yep.. I saw that.. If they can't solve the other problem they can't solve the date problem too -_-
<Neo31> i hope they get lucky and have a member available that date this year
<Neo31> whatever, we'll wait for their reply!
<elacheche> I'm not confirming anything unless I have a fixed coordinator name..
<Neo31> i wouldn't be much help personally even if i am here at tunis, i have work to do on wednesday
<elacheche> I know..
<Neo31> maybe bedis idk
<Neo31> anyway
<Neo31> c ya later
<elacheche> We wait for the reply..
<Neo31> yep
#ubuntu-tn 2014-11-04
<Neo31> hello world!
<elacheche> hello aliens :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-02
<elacheche> Morning!
<nabdev> Morning
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-03
<volkovmqx> Bonsoir tlm
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-04
<elacheche> bill_gaag, hak hni :) bhim chkoun mét?!
<bill_gaag> Lol
<bill_gaag> Saber
<bill_gaag> Sabet el app 3al andro
<elacheche> sa7it :)
<bill_gaag> Jit na3mel fi tala
<elacheche> :)=
<bill_gaag> Miselech maw ?
<elacheche> mara7bi mara7bi, hak inhar ess3id illi ittol fih 3lina :) :D
<bill_gaag> ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-05
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> nabdev, wassup sadi9i :)
<elacheche> nabdev, je pense que c'est cool d'avoir des gens ici :) Mais j'aimerai bien aussi rencontrer mes amis de IRC IRL durant les events :p Tu pense nous rejoindre IRL prochainement?
<nabdev> IRL ?
<elacheche> In Real Life nabdev :)
<chaker> o/ elacheche 9otlo haya lel SFD ma7abech, thana el mara el jaya ki yabda fama event nkarkro :p
<nabdev> :) why not
<nabdev> hhhh chaker
<nabdev> behi inshallah
<elacheche> chaker, you know nabdev IRL!
<nabdev> do u know me chaker :v :p
<elacheche> C bon thannit 3lik nabdev :)
<nabdev> ^_^ !
<elacheche> bill_gaag, GM dude :)
<chaker> nabdev howa elli 9alli od5ol 3ala #ubuntu-tn
<chaker> awal mara
<elacheche> nabdev, le principe est que personne ne reste seul IRL :)  Dès que tu connais au min 1 personne IRL alors y aura des occasions pour des meetings irl entre nous au autre membres de la LoCo :)
<nabdev> network logic :) all are connect IRL or IVL
<elacheche> Yep :) That's how people will be trusted :) → That's my own opinion..
<nabdev> j'ai un problème avec usb3.0 (laptop) to usb3.0(cable of hard external disc) pas possible de le detecte
<elacheche> nabdev, tu trouve pas sous /dev ?
<nabdev> sous quel nom ?
<elacheche> Si on suppose que ton DD inerne est sda, alors cherche sd[b-z]
<nabdev> j'ai sd[a,a1,a2,a3]
<elacheche> change le port USB..
<elacheche> Les connecteur USB3 des DD méhomch 7éja :/
<nabdev> avec 2.0  just work fin
<elacheche> weird :/
<nizarus> lsusb
<nabdev> nizarus, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KmD6e3dd
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-06
<bemawi> __|﹈|o
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> Yo elacheche
<elacheche> Hey Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> Wassup :) how was the meeting last night?
<elacheche> was good :) you can check the logs :)
<Na3iL> I already checked it out :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Na3iL: we have a meeting tonight
<elacheche> in 11 minutes
<Na3iL> Where?
<elacheche> here
<Na3iL> Okay
<elacheche> Didn't read the mails?
<Na3iL> About administration system?
<Na3iL> the workshop one, yeah I read it
<elacheche> yep
<Na3iL> Cool, I hope that I can figure out how can I come to the workshop
<elacheche> What for Na3iL ? Learn or to contribute? :)
<Na3iL> To learn as the 1st objective then to contribute :)
<elacheche> I see :) Will figure out something Na3iL ;)
<elacheche> chargui: o/
<chargui> ui anis
<chargui> i'm here just a minute till my team be her
<Huji> Hello
<elacheche> WoooW chargui ! You bring the whole team here :D :D
<elacheche> Hey Huji !
<Huji> c'est Bilel Mabrouk
<chargui> yep the avengers :D
<chargui> best i got since the beginning of the club :'D
<elacheche> hahah :) OK we wait.. Just we should not have more than 60min, cause I have homeworks to do :D
<elacheche> We can have other meetings everynight if we need to :)
<chargui> ok just 5 min
<elacheche> I'm always here.. Na3iL & chaker too
<chargui> @Na3iL yooo broo
<Na3iL> 0/ chargui Huji
<Na3iL> wassup guys :D
<Huji> Hey, Everything's up ! :p
<elacheche> So.. Before we start
<elacheche> I want to know, why chargui & Huji are here :) What are you looking for from this meeting :)
<elacheche> I'm here to just have a chitchat & try to figure out what you really need & want, and think how to make it real & improve it :)
<elacheche> What about you?
<chargui> ok we want to talk about the sys admin workshop
<elacheche> chargui: We are :) But what's your goal for this meeting :) I told you what's mine :)
<elacheche> I need to know your goals so I can try to make that real :)
<elacheche> Nouhabsn: o.
<elacheche> Nouhabsn: o/
<chargui> my team @elacheche told you best team ever :'D i lived to see that
<Huji> I want to know the job of a sys admin, what he does, what value does he have, the notion still ambiguous to me
<chargui> more are coming wait for us
<chargui> this is SPARTAAAA !!!!!
<elacheche> Huji: That's something that I should talk about during the workshop maybe :)
<elacheche> In shot words Huji, a SysAdmin is the person who makes sure that you can connect to Inernet & use online services without issues.. ;)
<chargui> ok i have to talk serious now ok anis for me i want to have the abc for a sys admin
<chargui> and after i'll improve my self
<elacheche> chargui: I was serious all the time :) I was asking those questions for real, I wans't jocking :)
<elacheche> chargui: We wait for someone else?
<chargui> yes yes i know but me talking about sparta and blablaa just it has been a long time since my last irc meeting and i feel excited a little bit
<Nouhabsn> what can we do in a administration system workshop? i don't have any idea :)
<elacheche> chargui: I agree that this is SPARTAAAA :) Am so excited too becasue I didn't saw you here for a while :)
<chargui> I don't think so it is just me @Huji and @Nouhabsn
<elacheche> Hey SahnounM91 :)
<elacheche> chargui: We wait for someone else or everyone is here?!
<SahnounM91> heloo guys /o :D
<Huji> I'm reading a book about Bash Scripting, Found the word sys admin, and that made me curious
<chargui> SahnounM91, is here too great let's rock 'n roll
<Huji> Hello SahnounM91
<chargui> elacheche, no that's it
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey there
<d4rk-5c0rp> sry for the late
<elacheche> Hey d4rk-5c0rp ! WooW You're here for the meeting too! That's awesome :D
<chargui> d4rk-5c0rp, hey little elacheche
<SahnounM91> d4rk-5c0rp: :D
<elacheche> OK.. Let's start the meeting from the scratch.. To TALK you should ask for it by sending the ! letter, to finish a sentence you should send EOF.. Are we ok about that?
<chaker> o/
<SahnounM91> oukeyy elacheche
<Huji> !
<Huji> okey
<Huji> EOF
<elacheche> chaker: I know that you'll not miss this meeting :) Read the rule and let's start :)
<chargui> !
<chargui> done
<chargui> EOF
<Nouhabsn> !
<Nouhabsn> OK
<Nouhabsn> E07
<elacheche> So.. Let me start.. I see that Huji chargui Nouhabsn have no idea about the SysAdmin field..
<elacheche> Nouhabsn: chargui You ask for permission to tal with ! you talk when I tell you to :) :p
<chargui> !
<elacheche> Go ahead chargui
<chargui> we have the basics to manipulate a GNU/Linux OS
<chargui> EOF
<elacheche> OK.. My goal here is to know what's your goal from the SysAdmin Workshop, and try to create the perfect technical plan, with the help of chaker Na3iL & others :)
<Huji> !
<elacheche> So, please everyone go here → http://pad.tn/p/CLLFSM_IT_Workshop and let's try to write a draft based on those lines :)
<elacheche> Meanwhile Huji go ahead :)
<Huji> you defined SysAdmin: "the person who makes sure that you can connect to Inernet & use online services without issues", what kind of issues may occur ? network-related? OS-related?
<Huji> EOF
<chaker> !
<chaker> !
<elacheche> Huji: everything, Net, DB, OS, Hardware, Everything.. But the workshop will be oriented to GNU/Linux System Administration..
<elacheche> I think that I should prepare a little prez about SysAdmin in general..
<elacheche> chaker: go ahead
<chaker> Huji: What's the number of people you expect to have, since it will make a differnce in what type of workshop that you need
<chaker> EOF
<elacheche> chaker: I forgot about that! We should add that to the pad :)
<elacheche> Guys! The pad is open to everyone to contribute :)
<elacheche> Just use different colors :)
<SahnounM91> elacheche: Public target :16..23] years old ! why ?
<chargui> !
<elacheche> SahnounM91: I didn't wirte that chargui did, go ahead chargui
<SahnounM91> i'm 24 years old -_- chargui
<elacheche> lool SahnounM91 :) Please ask for permission to talk first :) :p
<chargui> SahnounM91, "Let's start the meeting from the scratch.. To TALK you should ask for it by sending the ! letter, to finish a sentence you should send EOF.."
<SahnounM91> !
<chargui> SahnounM91, i'll chage it starting from 16 years old
<SahnounM91> ah d'accord EOF
<elacheche> Can we take a brack here!
<elacheche> Everybody please rise your hands if you're here!
<elacheche> o/*
<elacheche> o/
<d4rk-5c0rp> o/
<Na3iL> o/
<SahnounM91> o/
<chargui> it is from 16 years because we have young boys who use fedora or arch and I think they are even better than me
<chargui> o/
<Huji> o/
<Huji> !
<elacheche> OK, guys! That pad is for you ALL to write your suggestions in there.. We will discuss the content later.. Now just everyone write what he think of 5 points we have in the list!
<elacheche> And you can add other points if you think that we need to..
<elacheche> It's brainstorming session :)
<elacheche> Huji: go ahead :)
<chargui> !
<elacheche> @All: My job here is to improve your suggestions based on what you want and what I know that we can do :)
<elacheche> chargui: go ahead, Huji is in the pad :)
<Huji> about the time and the duration, I think that may depend on your availability elacheche , I'm thinking if it's going to last for days, would you be available in December's Holiday, personally, it's suits me best
<Huji> EOF
<Na3iL> !
<elacheche> chargui: go ahead, I'll answer Huji in minutes..
<chargui> I want everybody to love "Terminal" like i do and see the fun behind using it that's my point
<chargui> and i think the club will have an admin sys project later
<chargui> so we have to be ready for it
<chargui> EOF
<elacheche> OK, let me comment Huji & chargui
<elacheche> Huji: We can arrange that.. It's not a problem.. Am not the only sysadmin in the team.. I know that after 2 sessions you guys will be able to auto-manage a SysAdmin workshop without needing me..
<elacheche> Huji: I need to know how many days, and how many hours/day you want.. Becasue based on that information I can suggest a planning.. A suitable planning for that..
<Huji> !
<elacheche> chargui: Many sysadmins don't love terminal, they just use it becasue they don't have a choice :) I should probably talk about why you should master terminal as a SysAdmin.. Or a developer like d4rk-5c0rp chaker Na3iL did..
<elacheche> s/did/do/
<elacheche> Huji: go
<d4rk-5c0rp> !
<Huji> chargui: I need your opinion on my proposition about the date and the duration in order to achieve an agreement
<Huji> elacheche: how can I cancel ! (for future cases)
<Huji> EOF
<chargui> !
<elacheche> Huji: cancel what? we are not here to DECIDE! We are here to discuss and fill that pad :) We can have meetings everynight to get a good pad ;)
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp: go ahead, after you chargui
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp: go ahead, after you there is chargui
<Huji> !
<d4rk-5c0rp> since terminal's right there for me everyday to save the day, I can share my personal experience with the crowd
<d4rk-5c0rp> so they can have an idea why loving terminal is helpful and awesome
<d4rk-5c0rp> :)
<d4rk-5c0rp> EOF
<Nouhabsn> !
<Na3iL> !
<elacheche> That's what am talking about d4rk-5c0rp :)
<elacheche> chargui: go ahead
<elacheche> chargui: is not here, Huji your turn :)
<chargui> Huji, negative december holiday no one will be there except few who lives
<Huji> elacheche: I'm talking about canceling an exclamation mark "!", in other words how can I cancel my demand for permission, in case somebody has already answered my question
<Huji> ah too bad :(
<Huji> EOF
<elacheche> Huji: just pass when I ask you to talk :) it's not a big deal :D Nouhabsn go ahead :)
<chargui> EOF
<elacheche> Nouhabsn: you're here?*
<elacheche> Ok, Na3iL you go :)
<Na3iL> I will talk about the #2 point
<Na3iL> if the workshop will be during 2 days or more I think we should make it more open to others, I mean we should make it public not only with peeps that have already background/skills about GNU/Linux distros
<Nouhabsn> yes i think that fisrt a presentation about adminSys should be done in order to know what really is exactly and how can we use it and for what perpeses
<Na3iL> Thus, we should have 1st part about install party for them & learn them the basics about GNU/Linux I think many other members in u-tn can handle it
<Na3iL> EOF
<Huji> !
<elacheche> Huji: Yes
<Huji> I agree with Na3iL , but I suggest 3 days session: Install Party, Theoritical session and a workshop to practice those
<Huji> EOF
<chargui> !
<elacheche> chargui: go
<chargui> for me
<chargui> every person not capable of installing GNU/Linux by him self is not welcomed he will slow us
<chargui> Having GNU/Linux Os is premordial
<Na3iL> !
<chargui> primordial*
<elacheche> OK, last one to talk is Na3iL then I'll comment what I read :)
<chargui> no install party
<chargui> EOF
<elacheche> go ahead Na3iL
<Na3iL> chargui, this workshop will be essentially for education
<Na3iL> you mention that they will be there kids
<chargui> !
<Na3iL> EOF
<elacheche> chargui: You don't have permission to talk, let me comment first :)
<elacheche> OK, I love all the suggestions I read here or in the pad, BASED on how many days the workshop will be we can manage to MAKE ALL those suggestions REAL..
<elacheche> The thing here, that everyone of you is here with a goal in his mind, I need you to write what you want based on your goal on that pad answering those questions..
<Huji> !
<elacheche> You have 24h to think and write that in the pad.. It'll be our first draft.. To collect all the ideas.. It's NOT the good time to discuss the ideas.. LEt's have every little idea first..
<elacheche> chargui: go ahead
<chargui> Na3iL,  the kids already works on GNU/Linux OS (Fedora and arch)
<elacheche> Huji: is next, and we END the meeting after Huji :)
<chargui> EOF
<elacheche> Huji: go$
<Huji> I Have a suggestion: tomorrow we have a python workshop in the FSM, we'll make a survey then to acquire their opinions and come back with more data which are helpful to fill our pad
<Huji> EOF
<elacheche> OK, Huji that'll be great :) let's finish with this meeting for tonight.. But before, I need you all to confirm that you'll write you're ideas in the pad..
<elacheche> Are we OK everybody?
<Huji> OK
<elacheche> no need to ask for a permission now :) just answer :D
<chargui> ok
<elacheche> You have the pad link, just write WHATEVER you think.. Every idea is a GREAt idea, IF we don't use it for this workshop will use it for an other one..
<Guest98111>   ok
<elacheche> chaker: Na3iL d4rk-5c0rp you too guys can write whatever you think
<d4rk-5c0rp> fr sure elacheche
<elacheche> chargui: Huji Nouhabsn we still have time to take decisions.. So use that time by writing everything in that pad..
<elacheche> Guest98111: I don't know you, but go ahead and contribute :D
<Na3iL> Guest98111, was his nickname pseduo x) x)
<elacheche> chargui: Huji Nouhabsn when you like to meet again here to have an other chitchat session? I'm always here, Na3iL chaker d4rk-5c0rp are alsways here too..
<chargui> elacheche, you said we have 24 hr so tomorrow we will fill it with the other members
<elacheche> chargui: PLEASE DON'T do a brainstorming then write it donw in that pad :D I need everyone to write his OWN ideas.. :p
<elacheche> chargui: we can have 1hours meeting every night here :)
<chargui> elacheche, ok
<d4rk-5c0rp> so basically you just need to share that pad link chargui :D
<elacheche> 1 hour*
<chargui> elacheche, 9 pm will it be good for you ?
<elacheche> chargui: You need to know just 1 information.. And confirm it with your SPARTIAN team.. How many days will have :) Because based on that information we can or can not do something
<elacheche> chargui: Am every night here :)
<elacheche> chargui: Huji Nouhabsn happy to see you here :) I should go, we talk later :)
<Huji> Good night !
<chargui> elacheche, in your opinion how many session will take to turn us from zero to hero :v
<elacheche> chargui: tell to sahnoun that he need to write his suggestions too :) :D
<elacheche> chargui: I'm not a "hero" yet, so I have no idea :)
<chargui> elacheche, ok i'll tell him
<chargui> that's because you work alone as a team we have a chance
<elacheche> Ask the opinion of cbj or chaker .. I GTG.. See you later :)
<chargui> ok good night then
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp: come to  #clibre.tn please
<chargui> good night everybody I have work to do
#ubuntu-tn 2015-11-08
<mouheb> Bonsoir a tous
<mouheb> elacheche: Bonsoir
<elacheche> Bonsoir mouheb !
<crack3r> bonsoir mouheb
<elacheche> Yo crack3r !
<mouheb> cava ?
<elacheche> ça passe :)
<elacheche> chargui: o/
<mouheb> elacheche:  :)
<chargui> o/ elacheche
<chargui> elacheche, did you check the pad ?
<elacheche> Yep.. chargui we need a VERY important information that you didn't write :)
<elacheche> Reminder → http://pad.tn/p/CLLFSM_IT_Workshop
<chargui> what information ?
<elacheche> #3
<chargui> ahh you will be the one deciding haw many days it will be based on the technical background
<crack3r> hey elacheche :)
<chargui> but neo visited us on the python workshop and I think it will be longer than I though base on what he said
<elacheche> chargui: nope.. You propose those information.. Based on all what in the pad I can decide about everything..
<elacheche> chargui: You want to make it quicker to make decisions about that Workshop?
<chargui> mouheb, is it ok to have 2 or 3 days for the workshop ?
<elacheche> chargui: Share that link with your TEAM, your friends interessted by the workshop.. LEt them write their ideas.. By the end of this week I'll write an other pad with my porposal, based on what you want & what I know that we can/can't do..
<nizarus> parlé d'admin système avec des étudiants qui ne savent pas à quoi sert un chemin :/ je suis pessimiste !
<nizarus> il faut faire une dure sélection si on veut que le workshop avance
<elacheche> nizarus: c'est pourquoi nimrij féhom pour ne pas avoir une seul journée :)
<chargui> nizarus, that's exactly what neo said
<nizarus> elacheche, toi tu es partant pour plusieurs journées ?
<elacheche> nizarus: chargui don't think that the workshop will be a very advanced one.. As a first edition it should be a 101.. But the content can be good..
<nizarus> chargui, il faut multiplier les actions -> python programming, C programming, shell scripting ...
<elacheche> nizarus: Oui, je suis dispo persque tout les Samedi (Sauf un engagement urgent de derniere minute)
<chargui> elacheche, just found an idea !
<elacheche> shoot me :D
<mouheb> chargui: klem anis s7i7 , we should share the pad with our team and make a decision , because w have a plan of work
<chargui> on peut avoir 2 ou trois jours de formation et puis on peut la terminer sur irc => bonne occasion "bech ya3rfou el irc el 3ajib chnouwa"
<elacheche> chargui: irc c'est pas un option :D On va terminer les session sur IRC :)
<elacheche> Pour le workshop sur place, il faut prévoir un planning baser sur le nbre des journées sur place + combien d'heures/jour
<elacheche> De cette façon on peut créer un planning adapter à ce timing :)
<chargui> si j'ai bien compris pas de irc tout le travail sera fait sur place
<mouheb> non ! au contraire
<mouheb> si j'ai bien compris :v
<elacheche> just a sec, I have a phone call x(
<mouheb> take ur time
<chargui> mouheb, "irc c'est pas un option" = no :v
<elacheche> nop pas ça
<elacheche> att
<mouheb> chargui: ey kammel 3ad
<mouheb> chargui: est ce qu'on peut faire plus que 2 seances sur place ?
<mouheb> tu sais bien qu'on a un plan et des objectifs a faire
<chargui> ui le 5 et le 12 decembre
<chargui> et si on peut le 19 aussi
<chargui> mais je pense que tout le monde vont rentrer chez eux le 19 seul les interresés resteront
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> chargui: J'ai dis que IRC n'est pas un option! On DOIT faire des session sur IRC après les sessions sur places.. de cette façon on aura des personnes qui peuvent aider les nouvelles personnes qui vont nous rejoindre après plusieurs sessions!
<elacheche> C'est claire ou pas encore?
<chargui> ui c'est ce que j'ai dit je pense que tu m'a mal compris mais on est d'accord de toute façon
<elacheche> Pour l'instant on DOIT fixer un planning d'un workshop présentiel..
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> chargui: on est toujours d'accord ;)
<chargui> elacheche, let me tell you the truth to not be surprise
<chargui> les etudiant ya3rfouch yod5lou el un dossier avec le terminal un simple cd /home/odadadaaaa ma ya3rfouhech
<chargui> just be be prepared
<nizarus> c'est pour ça que j'ai abandonné l'enseignement du module administration système après 2 ans de souffrance :'(
<elacheche> Béhi, chargui mouheb.. Je suis encore un étudiant et je sais très de quoi tu parle :) C'est pourquoi j'ai bien dis que ça sera un "Wrokshop SysAdmin 101" ou "cli 101"..  Vous partager le lien avec le team, et d'autres personnes! Vers la fin de la semaine je vous passe un planning baser sur tout ce que je vais trouver dans le pad.. Je vais essayer d'écrire que les trucs que je sais qu'on peut les faire
<elacheche> :)
<chargui> for me having 3 or 4 people good enough to learn than having 20 people who know nothing and btw we have very very smart kids (16 years old)
<elacheche> chargui: I did not want to tell you that you're wrong last meeting, but what you & sahnoun wrote in the goal section is impossible :D I know it is :) Especially if we'll have only 3 sessions :)
<elacheche> chargui: Can I explain something?
<chargui> nizarus, est ce que vous pouvez nous donné votre avis à propos de la durée et tout
<chargui> ui elacheche hit me
<elacheche> The workshop with Ubuntu-tn should be done on at least 3 days! We need to make them like 101 → 102 → 103 workshops! With a goal or an achievement for every day.. If a person can't achieve that goal he can't pass to the next one.. HERE where CLLFSM should be involved more, by hosting an other session for the failled persons without the help of utn :)
<chargui> mmmmmm i see clearly now and i'm kinda like this idea 3:)
<elacheche> chargui: Si tu me dis qu'on aura 1 seul samedi je te prépare un workshop de 8h dans 2h de mkdir/cd/ls/grep/pwd/touch/less et 2h de 101 scripting et le reste une MEP d'un serveur web basic..
<elacheche> Si ça sera plus que ça, on peut planifier autre chose adapter à plusiuers facteur qu'on a :)
<elacheche> mouheb: ech 9awlik :)
<chargui> and if it will be 3 days from 13 to 17 how will it be ?
<nizarus> pour assister au 101 il faut avoir un PC uniquement avec GNU/Linux os pas de double boot :p
<elacheche> lool nizarus :D J'ai pensé à les passer des accès ssh sur des micro-vps sur ma machine :D
<elacheche> chargui: for that I should have all your propositions! Then as I told you, I'll prepare a planning that we'll discuss it later :)
<elacheche> Am I still online?
<chargui> yes we will do that
<elacheche> :)
<mouheb> oui c mieu
<elacheche> Ok, share that link! I'll do what I said by the end of the week, then will discuss my planning porposal :)
<chargui> consider it done \o
<elacheche> :D
<mouheb> alors c quand la prochaine reunion irc ?
<elacheche> mouheb: chui toujours sur irc :) kif ti9la9 ija a3mal 3liya talla :)
<elacheche> Sinon, la prochaine étape de ma part et de préparer le planning etl e partager sur ML, puis on discute ici ou sur ML :)
<mouheb> lol ok mela mata9la9ch menni bark :D
<elacheche> :) Eni mé nit9ala9ich :D ubuntulog_ et ChanServ peut être :p :D
<mouheb> sorry !
<mouheb> i donnow what i did
<elacheche> nothing :D I was kidding :)
<mouheb> lol mech akeka , jit nbarbech 3malt ignore  el wehed me les membres w 5rajli msg
<mouheb> fibeli teb3ath
<mouheb> tefja3t
<mouheb> :D
<elacheche> lool x)
<nizarus> elacheche, réserve un samedi pour présenter u-tn et faire un petit workshop de prise en main à polytech Monastir
<mouheb> lool mezelt nektachef mate5ouch 3leya
<nizarus> il y a aussi Wilfrid de la cote d'ivoire qui sera en Tunisie la semaine prochaine
<nizarus> je vais voir si je peux l'inviter pour une conférence à la FSM
<elacheche> nice nizarus
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-07
<elacheche> Morning folks
<pavlushka> Morning elacheche :)
<elacheche> How are you doing pavlushka
<pavlushka> elacheche: doing good, thanks, and how is it going for you?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: welcome
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry...
<pavlushka> elacheche: see I am working on u-la-la
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la starts grinding coffee
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: thanks
<u-la-la> no problem, pavlushka
<pavlushka> u-la-la: leave #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche> Cool pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> elacheche: still I need to find the identify command for it, lol  and then will apply for a cloak for itself.
<elacheche> pavlushka: python based?
<pavlushka> elacheche: yeah
<elacheche> Awesome :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: but I didn't coded it, used the https://launchpad.net/iterum, :) and just configured it :)
<pavlushka> *coded/code
<elacheche> You'll improve it one day
<pavlushka> hope so
 * elacheche is back
<praisethemoon> good day :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, welcome back :D
<elacheche> Hello praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good morning :D
<praisethemoon> how are you today?
<elacheche> Good good :)à
<elacheche> praisethemoon: You won't do a workshop during SFD?
<praisethemoon> a lua workshop?
<elacheche> Anything you like :) You can propose the subject on the ML (reply to the SFD thread) and tell us that you can present it (if you do)
<elacheche> Hello MarwenDo :)
<MarwenDo> hello elacheche :) :) :)
<Naeil> o/
<elacheche> Yo Naeil :)
<Naeil> hello elacheche praisethemoon MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> ahlaaaaa Naeil :)
<praisethemoon> Naeil, o/
<Naeil> wassup :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, work, work and work :(
<Naeil> same here praisethemoon but am happy xD :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i would be glad to present it, but i'm sure if the people would be interested ^^
<praisethemoon> Naeil, well, i'm happy too ^-^
<praisethemoon> \o/
<Naeil> praisethemoon, I am 101% interested! :D
<praisethemoon> dat extra 1% :D :D
<Naeil> hahaha :D
<praisethemoon> i can even teach how to make games in lua :D
<praisethemoon> how is long would a workshop last? :3
<Naeil> good question, I think that would be a decision from the sfd org team
<elacheche> praisethemoon: We plan subjects, then will see what the ORG team will give us and will coordinate :)
<praisethemoon> alright
<praisethemoon> I'll teach Lua, by making games!
<praisethemoon> messed my first ML email XD
<praisethemoon> client added automatically the ML to both sender & cc .. :(
<praisethemoon> I apologize for the spam
<elacheche> No issues :)
<praisethemoon> well, i'm not used to tutanota's client :(
<elacheche> praisethemoon: http://www.mutt.org/ ;) Good client :)
 * Naeil was thinking if elacheche is going to talk about mutt or not x) :p
<praisethemoon> is that a cmd line email client? :D
<elacheche> lool Naeil :D
<praisethemoon_> omg praisethemoon get out
<praisethemoon_> give me back my ID
<praisethemoon_> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
 * praisethemoon_ take's praisethemoon's nick
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> x)
<Naeil> elacheche, btw what you think about a workshop, how to develop/contribute to the Linux kernel and submit patches?
<Naeil> praisethemoon, ^
<elacheche> I'll be the 1st person to vote for that :)
<praisethemoon> yes I would love to remove every duplicate in the code
<praisethemoon> "long long" => "long"
<praisethemoon> :D
 * elacheche is ashamed becasue he didn't submited his 1st eudyptula-challenge.org task yet :(
<Naeil> I am in the 5th task, it becomes a little harder every task u pass :D
<Naeil> praisethemoon, hahahha :D that would be a good example to not submit patches without trying to build them into the kernel and see if they break the build or not! :D
<Naeil> elacheche, we can do a lot of workshops associated to the u-tn
<Naeil> I am wondering when the ORG team will select the workshops..
<elacheche> Naeil: The servers where down for 4 days.. We have until this afternoon to clear things with ATI or the servers will be down again
<elacheche> So.. I can't blame the ORG Team this time..
<Naeil> ah! okay
<praisethemoon> :O
<praisethemoon> never trust the government
<praisethemoon> XD
<Naeil> hahaha :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: That was not the issue :)
<elacheche> Morning nizarus
<nizarus> bonjour elacheche
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what was the issue then? :3
<elacheche>  paper work praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> oh :(
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I need confirmation before a week or at worse four days so I can prepare presentations & demos, as well as support documents.
<elacheche> You just got it :p
<elacheche> Just don't let it be more than 30min, at least until we get confirmation from SFD ORG team
<praisethemoon> alrighty :D
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hey :D
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I got it, I got it, you?
<praisethemoon> NO
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: it u-la-la !
<pavlushka> *it's
<pavlushka> u-la-la: hey
<u-la-la> good day
<pavlushka> how is it going praisethemoon ?
<elacheche> u-la-la: where is my coffee?
<u-la-la> elacheche: Not a clue, sorry
<elacheche> u-la-la: coffee
<u-la-la> elacheche: Excuse me?
<elacheche> u-la-la: help
<u-la-la> elacheche: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<u-la-la> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<elacheche> u-la-la: help me with coffee
<u-la-la> elacheche: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<pavlushka> u-la-la: how do I use coffee
<elacheche> u-la-la: coffee on
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<u-la-la>   coffee (on|please)
 * u-la-la starts grinding coffee
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee please
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Done
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, i'm good :) wbu?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, hello
<u-la-la> howdy
<elacheche> x)
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for elacheche and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: thanks
<u-la-la> pavlushka: np
<elacheche> Naeil: praisethemoon: We're getting nice ideas on the ML!! I suck in ideas.. People have amazing ones x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I agree, there are some good suggestions :)
<praisethemoon> would love to see how people install arch & gentoo with no GUI XD
<praisethemoon> just for the sake of curiosity, I ain't doing that on my computer :p
<Naeil> I did several patches and I am going to compile my own kernel to see if I did good or not, If I didn't come back in a minute, that means that I screwed up x)
<Naeil> o/
<elacheche> arch installation is no big deal praisethemoon.. Just you need to know some basics and read/print the 5 1st steps to do.. After that you'll be done
<elacheche> Gentoo need more advanced skills I guess.. And more time because you don't find pakcaged apps like ubuntu & arch
<praisethemoon> elacheche, an intro to bsd would be awesome
<elacheche> loool.. x) That's an other whole story.. Why BSD? BSD isn't much better than Linux.. Thinking about regular users..
<elacheche> btw praisethemoon you can install Arch with a GUI, it's called Manjaro :)
<praisethemoon> frankly, nothing is better than Kubuntu <3
<elacheche> I hate KDE.. :)
<elacheche> You're ok Naeil x)
<Naeil> ahahah I am very lucky :D :D
<elacheche> :D
 * pavlushka cant afford KDE, lxde seems better.
<elacheche> pavlushka: check http://lxqt.org/ it's LXDE but using Qt instead of GTK
 * praisethemoon is going to install kubuntu on his workstation
<praisethemoon> brb
<pavlushka> elacheche: noticed that :)
<Naeil> elacheche, anyone have faced a problem with external HD that do some noises like tac tac tac..?
<elacheche> yep..
<elacheche> ADATA one?
<Naeil> nope
<Naeil> aw, yeah xD
<Naeil> I saw some solution in forums but I am afraid if they will not give a good result
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> what solution?
<elacheche> That a mechanical drive, you can hear it.. x) You're not suppoed to, but you can
<Naeil> I found a solution like freezing the HD for a couple of hours
<elacheche> lool.. I'm not doing that
<Naeil> do you have encountered such an issue like that?
<Naeil> what you did! :D
<Naeil> back x)
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK pavlushka
<praisethemoon> you didn't see that coming, haven't you? ;)
<elacheche> LooL praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how is it going? :D
<praisethemoon> I am starting a new project in C
<elacheche> Nice, btw how was the Kubuntu install
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i didn't .. i realized i didn't have the boss's permission yet to do it
<praisethemoon> but i'm on kubuntu on my own laptop
<praisethemoon> sorry; my laptop crashed
<praisethemoon> it has power issues ..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, did you tell me anything before I leave?
<praisethemoon> left*
<elacheche> nope :)
<praisethemoon> alrighty :)
<praisethemoon> so what are you doing? :D
<elacheche> Thinking about getting a nap
<elacheche> I'm tired
<elacheche> Yo fanen ! You didn't join us for years! How are you doing?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, a nap? NOW? XD
<elacheche> yep praisethemoon then I'll go back to my laptop with fresh mind
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2016/11/07/which-full-stack-developer-are-you/?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, XD
<praisethemoon> i'm a fullstack web developer, I code mostly in C++ :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-08
<elacheche> That's FullStack as well praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: If Omar joins us and I'm not around keep him in here :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: chekc this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/kde-plasma-mobile-linux-smartphone-wars
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'll do my best :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I WANT IT
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Just tell him that I may be a little bit busy this morning.. I think that I'll be more available by this afternoon
<elacheche> thx praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> you're welcome :D
<praisethemoon> let's just hope he joins xD
<elacheche> Naeil: pavlushka: https://diasp.org/posts/6307489
<elacheche> And this is for you praisethemoon https://opensource.com/business/16/11/open-source-not-free-software
<Naeil> nice one elacheche :D ty for sharing
<elacheche> I also got the 201 book the same way, I can share it when you need it
<Naeil> That's very cool! :D I will finish the 101 one and ask you for the 201
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> Free as in Freedome
<elacheche> GPL is FREE, BSD is OpenSource :p
<praisethemoon> I think it's all about morale ..
<praisethemoon> if you use ; say a Public domain library, and you make money; why not donate & help maintain the project that allowed you to succeed :(
<elacheche> true
<praisethemoon> elacheche, I think the problem is not OpenSource vs Free vs Prop.
<praisethemoon> I think it's more about the way people think & selfishness of the man kind
<praisethemoon> brace your selves, the next RMS is here
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHA
<elacheche> hahaha :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, but seriously, I would contribute to every lib that I have used if I had the money
<elacheche> Same here.. I would contribute to too many projects if I had enough money and a way to x)
<elacheche> Naeil: You finaly sent that mail x)
<elacheche> :p
<Naeil> hahaha :D I was waiting to be sure that I can do it :D
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> I saw that coming :3
<elacheche> So, now we have 5 propostiotns.. 3 with mentors and 2 without.. We end this with a vote by this weekend.. Until we see what the ORG team will give us (place/time)
<Naeil> haha praisethemoon :D
<Naeil> I hope that we see more ideas, that makes me happy that people still checking their mails xD
 * elacheche is trying to install Gentoo on a VM
<praisethemoon> xDDDD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good luck XD
<elacheche> It's not that hard to do.. :)
<Naeil> if you know the process and how to link the stages, it will be easy :D I use it for 3 months then I back to my lovely arch :D
<elacheche> Yeah that's right.. I find myself checking my knowledge by reading the handbook, otherwise I could start without it..
<elacheche> the live CD have a sshd installed! That's awesome
<Naeil> yep :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, he did not join :(
<elacheche> He'll join ;) He's just hesitating about taking the decision to accept to lead or not that workshop ;)
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> let's hope he does :3
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> \o
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, he didn't come :(
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK pavlushka
<praisethemoon> :D :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, that's correct :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Salam
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, hello o/
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hey praisethemoon labess?
<praisethemoon> Labess Hamdoullah :D et toi?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hamdoullah aussi
<praisethemoon> welcome tu Ubuntu Tunisia :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Thanks
<praisethemoon> Being here does not necessary means you are tunisian, right pavlushka? :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> and it's okay if I do run Arch Linux ?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> xD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> sooo what's up praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> network trouble :(
<praisethemoon> so AcidNinjaFWHR, how is it going?
<pavlushka> AcidNinjaFWHR: Salam :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Priviet :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> trolollo
 * pavlushka is guessing now
<AcidNinjaFWHR> praisethemoon, i will have Fiber connection soon :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: otherwise I would have been kicked out :p
<AcidNinjaFWHR> 200Mbits/s Download, 100Mbits/s Upload
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: that means guests are allowed here :)
 * pavlushka bows to AcidNinjaFWHR for his soon net speed
<praisethemoon> :O
<praisethemoon> fiber?
<praisethemoon> I dont care
<praisethemoon> prepare a room for me
<praisethemoon> in your house :P
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, elacheche AcidNinjaFWHR is one of the very first people i've met on the internet :') And he teached a lot of things across all these years .. <3
<pavlushka> xD @ praisethemoon for asking for a room there
<praisethemoon> we do have fiber optic @ work
<praisethemoon> but i dont have access to
<praisethemoon> XD
<AcidNinjaFWHR> hehehe
<AcidNinjaFWHR> I miss coding but I have no time for it :(
<elacheche> Hello folks
<elacheche> Hello AcidNinjaFWHR.. All GNU/Linux user are welcome in here :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: 4hours installing Gentoo then I got a Kernel PAnic x) I forgot to enable Virtio support in the kernel x)
<praisethemoon> XDDD
<praisethemoon> such fun
<praisethemoon> you told me it was easy XD
<elacheche> hahah :D x) It was funny x) And easy :D But slow x)
<elacheche> Easy != User-Firendly
<elacheche> hassoon_: you're back :) welcome back :)
<elacheche> fanen: Happy to see you here again :)
<praisethemoon> chrom
<praisethemoon> DAMN
<praisethemoon> i messed up my plasma desktop :(
<praisethemoon> now I see no task bar XD
<praisethemoon> thank you superuser.com <3
<praisethemoon> I think i caught cold :( i'm in bed coding my computer vision library
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-09
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<elacheche> Morning!
<elacheche> praisethemoon: My 1st gentoo installation wokrs well :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day :D
<praisethemoon> that's good news :)
<elacheche> :)à
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what desktop env?
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/796301447726067712 :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<praisethemoon> I would like to install kubuntu on my workstation; but the installer does not propose an automatic partitioning, i have to manually setup partitions etc
<praisethemoon> and I fear to mess with my windows partition :(
<elacheche> You have Win10?
<praisethemoon> Yeah
<praisethemoon> want to dual boot kubuntu/win10
<praisethemoon> i can open the installer from live cd and we can exchange info if you have some free time ^^
<elacheche> Can you start whatever partiton manager you have and send me a screenshot?
<elacheche> Yep! That's it!
<elacheche> praisethemoon:
<elacheche> Befoe you go
<elacheche> Check 2 things please
 * praisethemoon is listening 
<elacheche> Do you have a EFI based hardware? Is it enabled? Or you use legacy feature?
<elacheche> If EFI is enabled.. Make sure to use a EFI based installer.. Or you'll have issues
<praisethemoon> okay, how can I find out?
<praisethemoon> I have a dell laptop which as ubuntu sticker on it XD
<praisethemoon> looks a bit old to me (2-3 years)
<praisethemoon> which has*
<elacheche> While rebooting enter the "BIOS"/EFI options and check if EFI is enable.. Do you have a sysadmin around?
<praisethemoon> Yeah, but he's always busy xD
<praisethemoon> what can I ask him?
<elacheche> If you couldn't findout from the Setup manager (F2) if EFI is enabled or not, ask him how to know that :)
<elacheche> nizarus: Hello :)
<elacheche> nizarus: egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<elacheche> donne quoi sur ton netbook?
<nizarus> 4 sur le PC de bureau :p
<praisethemoon> 4 core CPU?
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> et 2 sur le notebook :)
<elacheche> Je veux voir si l'atom dans les netbook support la virtualisation hardware ou pas
<elacheche> Parfait x) :D Dès que c'est pas  0 alors c'est  bon x)
<nizarus> j'ai un asus x200m
<nizarus> le modèle exacte http://www.amazon.in/Asus-X200MA-KX645D-Intel-Celeron-Screen/dp/B01C2X1E0W
<elacheche> CPU N2840
<praisethemoon> gonna get an IBM thinkpad
<praisethemoon> next salary ...
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> :)
<Naeil> praisethemoon, I have thinkpad T430 I recommend it especially with linux dsitro :D
<elacheche> The if you'll be looking for a Thin version you can go for the X series
<elacheche> T are good too..
<elacheche> Check this http://i.imgur.com/97eg2dw.png
<praisethemoon> elacheche, is that safe for work? :P
<praisethemoon> Naeil, how much did that cost you? /D
<Naeil> 700 TND :D from my friend
<praisethemoon> i7?
<Naeil> i5 vpro
<elacheche> That was w good deal Naeil
<praisethemoon> indeed :(
<Naeil> yep :D
<Naeil> btw, I told him for its price, he used this PC for 15 days as much I remember
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I don't run NSFW stuff ;)
<Naeil> But, he really wanna sell it with 700 tnd..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what does means :3
<praisethemoon> O:)
<praisethemoon> Naeil, you wanna sell it too? XD
<Naeil> hahaha :D indeed no :p
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I don't run Not Safe Fpr Work stuff ;)
<praisethemoon> oh alright xD
<praisethemoon> I know
<pavlushka> xD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHO  .. uhhm
 * praisethemoon has left
 * praisethemoon has came back
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHO'S BACK
<pavlushka> wow, rofl , hats off to you praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> \o/
 * pavlushka wonder how praisethemoon left without leaving \:o/
 * praisethemoon has the force  
<pavlushka> hey Naeil , me got a bot
<pavlushka> rofl @ praisethemoon
<pavlushka> u-la-la: meet Naeil :)
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Huh?
 * pavlushka @ubuntu/member/pavlushka has quit
<Naeil> aw it is ur bot! :D
<Naeil> hello u-la-la :D
<Naeil> brb
<pavlushka> Naeil: you have to start the msg with u-la-la every time like "u-la-la do it", u-la-la do that
 * pavlushka (~pavlushka@ubuntu/member/pavlushka) has joined
 * pavlushka on dinner break
<Naeil> ubuntulog, kick me out :D
<Naeil> oups
<praisethemoon> ubuntulog, say hi
<praisethemoon> ubuntulog, kick Naeil
<praisethemoon> ubuntulog, do something
<praisethemoon> ..
<Naeil> hahaha praisethemoon :D ubuntulog do a lot of things, most important one that it logs everything here :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, no .. that can't be true ..
<praisethemoon> ubuntulog, is that true?
<Naeil> hahaha :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, did you vote for trump of hilary? :D
<Naeil> haha, I just realized that now xD
<praisethemoon> omg xD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/ i said hi to ismael from your part :D
<elacheche> Thanks x)
<praisethemoon> you're welcome :D
<praisethemoon> he told me about his journeys with ubuntu-tn and other communities
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, :D
<praisethemoon> welcome <3
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Hello
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, How is it going?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Okay I guess. A lot of work.
<AcidNinjaFWHR> And you praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, i caught cold :(
<praisethemoon> i'm in bed coding my small library
<praisethemoon> I see you're in #lua too
<praisethemoon> people there are so mean
<praisethemoon> i'm not that active, channel does not have any moderator ..
<AcidNinjaFWHR> okay so I guess when you need some help you don't ask there at first, if there are mean... :/
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, well i'm pretty good in lua :) +  i can ask in #love on OFTC server :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<AcidNinjaFWHR> nice praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, so how is fwhost going? :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> is there a standard way to count item numbers in an array, which excludes NUL values?
<praisethemoon> AFAIK #tab returns size of items til it hits nil
<praisethemoon> so there is no standard way :/
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Hello AcidNinjaFWHR :)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Hi elacheche
<elacheche> Good to see you here again :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-10
<praisethemoon> good morning o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day :D
<elacheche> Good day praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<Naeil> morning everyone
<elacheche> Good good :) I managed to install X on my Gentoo box, then awesome wm and SLiM..
<elacheche> hey Naeil
<praisethemoon> KDE next? :D :D
<elacheche> In an other life maybe.. Not this one praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> X'D
<Naeil> haha why you hate KDE elacheche :p
<praisethemoon> Haters gonna hate
<praisethemoon> give haters something to hate
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
<Naeil> hahahaha :D
<elacheche> I don't need it Naeil.. But, maybe, becasue back to the days when I start using Linux I used it once or twice and was very very bugy.. And ungly comparing it to Gnome2 and GTK
<elacheche> Also, hated it because whenever I'm about to install 1 software who starts with K it grab a whole banch of K deps and softwares with it.. That's too much..
<elacheche> however, I only Like Konsole.. Becasue I can use my irc client to join #linuxac and still can read Arabic messages without issues.. xTerm & Terminator dn't support Arabic
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i was joking about the hate thingy xD
<praisethemoon> KDE is build around Qt framework
<praisethemoon> Which is a bunch of C++ to build crossplatform gui application.
<praisethemoon> So yeah, KDE WILL BUG. WILL EAT A LOT OF SPACE
<praisethemoon> but now it looks cool ^^"
<elacheche> I know praisethemoon.. Qt wasn't that cute back to the days I started using Linux :p
<Naeil> Alright, I may disagree with you in some points like KDE is not buggy anymore, I tested it last week the Plasma version and it was very cool but you know I like awesome wm more than KDE so I switched back
<praisethemoon> and it comes with alot of high quality software like Konsole, KDevelop, ..
<praisethemoon> omg xD
<Naeil> For terminator I don't know where I saw that but I remember it supports Arabic with some dep packages?
<praisethemoon> but it still bugs, i use it daily ;)
<Naeil> well, honestly praisethemoon I used it for 10 minutes I liked the new icons and their package manager dolphin but I didn't saw any bug :p
<elacheche> Yeah Naeil, you should install Bicon 1st, I couldn't do it on my Ubuntu, for some reason, maybe I'm so dumb that I couldn't compile it the right way..
<Naeil> yep Bicon I was trying to member it :p I will try it on my arch and let you know if I succeeded :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil, did you know that dolphin can be used as ftp client
<praisethemoon> xD
<Naeil> haha praisethemoon yep it have many features that are useless :P
<elacheche> praisethemoon: What I hate in KDE too, it the Windows like philosophy, you use KDE so you have specifique apps that you're supposed to use.. That's good for end-users.. Not me :p I like to be in controle.. That's why, I love those 5 hours that I lost installing Gentoo
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Do you have that you should not use FTP anymore! :p
<elacheche> Hosting companies should drop FTP support and offr SFTP or FTPS ones
<elacheche> Naeil: On arch it should works.. I don't remember what was the problem, but maybe in was a dep not found in Ubuntu.. Or some dep conflicts..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Do you know what's really weird!
<praisethemoon> hit ùe
<praisethemoon> me*
<praisethemoon> :D
 * Naeil likes weird things xD 
<elacheche> My 1st Linux installation was for a KDE version of the last Mandrake version.. x) When I saw the GNU duringthe boot screen I fall in LOVE with it x)
<elacheche> http://linux-blog.org/uploads/Reviews/snapshot3.png
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> was that back in 2007? XD
<praisethemoon> 2005 ..
 * praisethemoon looks at the date
<elacheche> Yeah! April 2007 @class.. Wanna know a mucc more weird story?
<praisethemoon> hit me :D
<elacheche> I knew Ubuntu and fall in Love for it after a Month or so becasue of WINDOWS VISTA review in a magazine x) They had more thna 10 pages explaining features of the new comming Windows Vista and how beautiful it was, and 2 or 3 pages about Ubuntu 07.04 x)
<praisethemoon> lel vista
<praisethemoon> biggest fail
<praisethemoon> i never installed that shit
<elacheche> There was a FreeCD with it.. But the friend who gave me the magazine lost it before he share the mag with me x) They presented the new Live CD / GUI installer.. So what should I do, go and download Ubuntu.. I didn't knew what was all the names in the download links, I only knew that I should get i386 version.. I did and it was an Alternate version, not a live one x) But I managed to nstall it anyway.. And
<elacheche> that was awwesome x)
<praisethemoon> oh XDD
<praisethemoon> yeah
<praisethemoon> i got the first CD by requesting it to be shipped to me
<praisethemoon> for free :D
<praisethemoon> i lost both CDs ..
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> I migrated 100% to Linux becasue of Vista too.. I had it preinstalled on my laptop, was too buggy, 2 things I couldn't live with, he was eating too much disk space, and it had a weird bug that even M$ support couldn't fix or know what was it.. It was stop surfing the  net after a random time.. With all browsers..
<elacheche> I still have my old CDs x)
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> praisethemoon: did Akira helped you?
<praisethemoon> who's that? :3
<elacheche> Ismail
<praisethemoon> oh xD
<praisethemoon> akira is from an anime
<praisethemoon> and I saw him one day wearing that anime's shirt XD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i haven't yet, I am not improving much at work, got stuck on a config for like a week :/
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<elacheche> I know it's from anime.; But wich one?
<nzoueidi> I think I will stick with this nickname, it is much better x)
<elacheche> :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: wdyt http://superuser.com/questions/243625/any-irc-clients-with-vi-key-binds :D
<nzoueidi> git clone https://github.com/shabble/irssi-scripts
<nzoueidi> git clone git clone https://github.com/shabble/irssi-scriptshttps://github.com/shabble/irssi-scripts.git
<elacheche> irssi is good, I use weechat.. The default key binds are good for me.. Also, use tmux instead of screen
<nzoueidi> ls
<elacheche> nzoueidi: wrong terminal x)
<nzoueidi> mv irs .ir
<nzoueidi> mv irs ./ir/
<nzoueidi> ls ichihi rsls
<nzoueidi> ls .ir
<nzoueidi> .iri
<elacheche> nzoueidi: What are you doing!
<elacheche> Are you a bot :o
<nzoueidi> oh god :/ sorry for that
<nzoueidi> I need a coffee I think xD I was writing on the terminal and talking with a dev guy in front of me x)
<elacheche> good boy :) Next time use your root creadentials to login to the production server when talking to a dev guy :) :p
<nzoueidi> hahahahaha :D
<elacheche> did you realized that you "ls" ichiihi?
<nzoueidi> yep, my zsh when it does auto-complete, it duplicate the word
<nzoueidi> it duplicate a word in a weird way and I am too lazy to investigate why it behaves that way x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, it's Death Note.
 * praisethemoon brb reboot
<nzoueidi> buffer #ISETchux
<praisethemoon> elacheche, praisethemoon.org or praisethemoon.tn ? :(
<praisethemoon> which one shall I buy :3
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: praisethemoon.tn would serve better I guess :)
<praisethemoon> u sure? :S
<praisethemoon> What is this Whois (masqué) +5dt per year
<praisethemoon> elacheche, think i'm gonna buy from webhost.tn :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: .tn or .org it's the same.. whatever you like
<praisethemoon> and the whois stuff :O
<praisethemoon> i dont enough money to go for it
<elacheche> When someone go to whois.com forexample or use the command whois domain.tld.. He can get all informations about the domain, including the owner details(name, mail, postcode, address, phone numbers, etc..) You can ask them to hide it
<praisethemoon> +5dt ..
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> I barely have 49.5dt in my edinar
<praisethemoon> i'll just i'll leave it for later
<praisethemoon> dat english
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: elacheche check that nzoueidi.com
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I know that you will like the design :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: you're copiying rms website's design x)
<praisethemoon> DUDE
<praisethemoon> ur an HTML5 CSS3 JavaScript monster :O
<nzoueidi> hahahaha :D
<elacheche> lool.. all sysadmins are ninjas in evetrything praisethemoon ;)
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> Salam! Omar__ :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I told you he'll come p
<elacheche> :p
<praisethemoon> Your sixth sense strikes again elacheche :D
<praisethemoon> Omar__, hello.
<elacheche> Nah! Nothing to do with that :p
<elacheche> Omar__: how are you doing today :)
<elacheche> Oops
<praisethemoon> elacheche, XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> oh boy x'D
<praisethemoon> gonna day of laughs
<praisethemoon> die*
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, you didn't see that okay?
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> He got a timeout praisethemoon :p That's not his fault :p
<praisethemoon> Time shows no mercy :(
<praisethemoon> ubuntulog, kick pavlushka !
<praisethemoon> elacheche, how do you control this bot?
<praisethemoon> ubuntulog #kick($pavlushka)!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: it just a logging bot, lol
<elacheche> praisethemoon: afaik, ubuntulog only log our conversation :) He can't kick anyone..
<elacheche> Salam nizarus :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, we need a bot that can do stuff
<praisethemoon> like say nizarus is not online
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you do it :p
<praisethemoon> you can leave him a message when he's not here
<praisethemoon> and one he joins the bot will tell him your message
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, you think i can do it? xD
<elacheche> praisethemoon: MemoServe can do that :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell praisethemoon only when he will not be around to be around :p
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell praisethemoon on freenode
<elacheche> You can use /msg MemoServ send <nick> Your message here
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell praisethemoon only when he will not be around to be around :p" 57 seconds ago
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: yep, you can do that too :)
<praisethemoon> uhhmh
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, tell elacheche only when he will not be around to be around :D
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Got it, I'll tell elacheche on freenode
<praisethemoon> but wait, elacheche is always around ..
<elacheche> x)
<u-la-la> elacheche: By the way, praisethemoon on freenode told me "tell elacheche only when he will not be around to be around :D" 26 seconds ago
<elacheche> I'm  bot x)
<elacheche> a*
<praisethemoon> wait, is u-la-la a bot?
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, tell u-la-la  only when he will not be around to be around
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: I can't deliver messages to myself
<praisethemoon> D:
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, what is your purpose?
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Not a clue, sorry
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, who made you?
<u-la-la> praisethemoon: Sorry...
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, say hi
<u-la-la> hoe gaan dit
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, good bot
<u-la-la> :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: u-la-la is compiled from https://code.launchpad.net/iterum, an ibid bot variant .
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, you deployed him here?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I deployed it in my pc to connect to freenode and on irc, it listens to me :)
 * pavlushka giving some instance
<pavlushka> u-la-la: leave #ubuntu-tn
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, awesome :D
<praisethemoon> cool stuff man
<praisethemoon> what else can you do with this bot?
 * pavlushka nods
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: thanks :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: help
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I can help you with: administrative functions, bot accounts and permissions, debugging me, looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<u-la-la> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<praisethemoon> silly fun stuff xDD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: its not complete yet, and need to configure more, I just configured some basics.
<praisethemoon> that's awesome xD
<praisethemoon> but ...
<praisethemoon> may i suggest a different name
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: actually. I didn't named it, we have a small FB group of linux users, there I asked for a name for a bot for #ubuntu-bd channel, and this name came up :)
<praisethemoon> well too many '-'
<praisethemoon> XD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: actually it was a trick to get them involved, as it is necessary to make them feel that they are involved
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: and to attract them to IRC :p
<pavlushka> I am working on it still :)
<praisethemoon> alrighty :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: as I prefer less gui and more performance/work :), and to me, it is a smarter way :)
<praisethemoon> XDDDD
<praisethemoon> tell me ur not using a console based irc client xD
 * pavlushka actually forced to use cli tbh for his more than 10 year old machine and now loving it.
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Hexchat, as it appears light and much more configurable :)
<pavlushka> to me specially
<praisethemoon> same here :)
 * pavlushka gives high five to praisethemoon 
 * praisethemoon gives high live to pavlushka  :D :D 
<praisethemoon> o/
<pavlushka> \o
<praisethemoon> nuuu
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, welcome back
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: thank you :)
<praisethemoon> so what are you up to?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I am looking for a crap source of income atm, and on online, exactly right now after completed grocery task :p
<praisethemoon> you wanna work online?
<praisethemoon> why don't you take some cs course
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I need money for that, that's why I have to work first :)
<praisethemoon> no you don't
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: show me how.
<praisethemoon> coursera
<praisethemoon> edx
<praisethemoon> udacity
<praisethemoon> that's about 100hours of free high class CS materials XD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: will look into those, thanks :)
<praisethemoon> you're welcome <3
<praisethemoon> and you may ask me for any question regarding cs
<praisethemoon> you can ask elacheche for any questions regarding life and the universe
<elacheche> Sure, I have the answer for that
<elacheche> It's 42
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> what's that elacheche?
<pavlushka> I think his age :)
<praisethemoon> no, elacheche is 34
<elacheche> You have no idea about life and universe pavlushka praisethemoon so I gave you the answer ;)
<elacheche> It's 42
<elacheche> nzoueidi & nizarus will confirm that too
<praisethemoon> 42 planets
<praisethemoon> you live 42 times
<nizarus> yep it's 42
<praisethemoon> in each life you install ubuntu 42 times
<elacheche> praisethemoon: The answer is always 42 :)
<pavlushka> rofl
<praisethemoon> 32 version of ubuntu have been released so far
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> 42 *
<nizarus> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Answer_to_the_Ultimate_Question_of_Life.2C_the_Universe.2C_and_Everything_.2842.29
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<Omar> Slm
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Salut
<praisethemoon> AcidNinjaFWHR, salut :)
<praisethemoon> je suis content de te voir ici :D
<praisethemoon> tu dois nous rejoindre le jour aussi :D
<AcidNinjaFWHR> ouais sauf que le jour je suis au boulot
<AcidNinjaFWHR> et au boulot je peux pas faire ça
<AcidNinjaFWHR> mais je pourrai mettre un znc + kiwi irc sur mon serveur :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-11
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHO CAME LATE TO WORK TODAY
<nzoueidi> me praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, I KNEW IT
<nzoueidi> haha :D how are you today?
<elacheche> praisethemoon, nzoueidi I just came :) this is my usual work time :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche, oh, good for you :(
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you are late with 7 minutes :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I'm suppoed to be near my desk by 8:30am x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha, for me I need to be in Linagora by 8 am :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: btw, when the meeting we will vote for the workshops
<nzoueidi> Ah, I saw Omar last night here but I was very busy to talk with him :(
<Omar> Slm.
<nzoueidi> Hello Omar :D
<nzoueidi> Welcome here
<praisethemoon> good day Omar.
<nzoueidi> we scared him praisethemoon :D :p
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, like always
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> lool
<elacheche> He just have a bad internet I guess
<praisethemoon> elacheche, well, let's hope so xD
<praisethemoon> so, when are we going to vote for workshops? :3
<praisethemoon> I want to know so I can prepare materials & presentations
<praisethemoon> I only do high quality stuff 8-)
<elacheche> I was planning to ask for that today, but I was helping someone fixing his Cpp code in an other channel x) → Now I'm a Cpp expert, who would believe in that x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I told you before, prepare it :p We'll use it anyway in SFD or after :p
<praisethemoon> oh okay xD
<praisethemoon> will do this weekend :)
<praisethemoon> IoT \o/
<praisethemoon> would 100% participate :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Yeah, we need someone who master that dude..
<praisethemoon> =(
<praisethemoon> I might drop the lua workshop and do the IoT one ..
<praisethemoon> But the thing is, I don't master it .. so i'll just stick to my Lua <3
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, welcome back :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: :D
<nzoueidi> hey pavlushka
<nzoueidi> elacheche: when we do the meeting to select the workshops? Tomorrow?
<pavlushka> hey nzoueidi , how are you?
<nzoueidi> Fine ty, yourself?
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, pavlushka is always good :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I guess we don't need a meeting, we start a poll tonight to find what are people most inerested in.. When we get an answer about the timing from the SFD Org Team we select the TOP voted ones and the leaders confirm them on the ML
<praisethemoon> where will the vote happens?
<praisethemoon> take place*
<elacheche> What do think nizarus praisethemoon pavlushka nzoueidi ?
<praisethemoon> I agree
<pavlushka> +1 ^^
<elacheche> doodle as usual praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> alrighty, just send me the link :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I'll send it to the ML
<praisethemoon> My workshop title is gonna be "Introduction to Lua & 2D Game development"
<praisethemoon> might add for programmers ..
<praisethemoon> so that people wont expect a drag and drop game development tool xD
<elacheche> nizarus: what do you recommend, doodle or framadate?
<praisethemoon> it's PROgramming :3
<elacheche> lool praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> that happens :3
<elacheche> what about tagging the Workshops with [Beginner][Medium][Advanced] tags?
<nizarus> évidement framadate :)
<elacheche> OK, framadate it is :D
<nizarus> il faut utiliser les alternatives Libre s :)
<elacheche> Sure :) I didn't use a poll for years.. So I start to forget the names
<elacheche> praisethemoon: I just hope that I don't need a gaming laptop to do your workshop :p
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK pavlushka
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> nzoueidi: what's the level of your workshop? B/M/A ?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: yours will be advanced isn't it?
<praisethemoon> No
<praisethemoon> Beginner
<praisethemoon> but with some programming knowledge
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> So Medium
<praisethemoon> Fair enough
<praisethemoon> elacheche, so, in the end, shall I go for webhost.tn?
<praisethemoon> motivate me, I'm hesitating xD
<elacheche> I used webhost.tn becasueservers are in Tunisia.. And I can use my bank CC to pay..
<elacheche> I don't know how good is they're VPS support, but I like the fact that they use Ajenti, but they offer only old versionsof Ubuntu/CentOS and Debian.. That I can ignore I can install anything on it once I have hands on it
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i wont use VPS ^^
<praisethemoon> but a normal webhosting service
<praisethemoon> praisethemoon.org :3
<elacheche> Oh! A Simple hosting?!
<praisethemoon> YAS
<elacheche> Oh! A domain name x)
<praisethemoon> + webhost :3
<praisethemoon> 54,001 dt
<elacheche> praisethemoon: check my answer by 12:10:50 :)
<nzoueidi> back
<nzoueidi> elacheche: it would be M I think
<elacheche> praisethemoon: The only thing that I'm wondering about the hosting, and didn't really chekc yet is the response time
<elacheche> praisethemoon: check PM
<praisethemoon> alright
<elacheche> OK nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> I go brink coffee and I back, o/
<nzoueidi> s/brink/bring/
<praisethemoon_> elacheche, it works fine :)
<praisethemoon_> had to switch wifi, used a good network one, and a low network one
<praisethemoon_> both worked good.
<elacheche> OK then :)
<elacheche> nizarus, nzoueidi, praisethemoon_ : Here is the poll link, I think that I didn't use a good title format for the workshops, do you think that I should change that? and how? https://framadate.org/utn-sfd2016-workshops let's fix it before sharing it publically
<praisethemoon_> looks very compressed xd
<elacheche> Yeah, I thought that names will be line and votes in rows x)
<elacheche> So, if you have sugestons how I should improve that tell me :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i dont think there is much you can do
<praisethemoon> maybe make a short reference for each one
<praisethemoon> and create a list of reference / title
<praisethemoon> and presenter
<elacheche> Good idea.. I'll change it like that
 * praisethemoon feels like a genius 
<praisethemoon>  praisethemoon.org | En attente d'enregistrement
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
<praisethemoon> i literally typed the domain name without double check XD
<praisethemoon> glad didn't misspell it :3
<elacheche> praisethemoon: It's ready to use, just you need to confirm it to be fully registred, but try it, it works :)
<elacheche> ICANN ask for domains to be confirmed I guess.. That's why you should confirm it
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yeah :D i Just did :)
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: http://luapress.org/ :p
<elacheche> or https://github.com/fcambus/motyl
<praisethemoon> elacheche, that's awesome :O
<praisethemoon> didn't know about that
<praisethemoon> can I use that for my website?
<praisethemoon> since its static i generate it locally and update it
<praisethemoon> i never used such tools, heared of jeckyll though
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://www.staticgen.com/
<elacheche> You can find a good list there based on the Lang
<elacheche> nizarus: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5cdf15/pres_elect_trump_has_setup_a_website_asking_how/ x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, awesome bro :D
<praisethemoon> doit@praisethemoon.org
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<praisethemoon> so fabulous xD
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, like that email address? :D
<nzoueidi> I use jeckyll praisethemoon I generate my personal website using github pages :D
<SalahMessaoud> BTW trump website is built using drupal
<SalahMessaoud> greatagain.gov
<SalahMessaoud> <meta name="generator" content="Drupal 7 (http://drupal.org)" />
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: yeah, pretty much liked that ;)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: The white house one as well.. Years ago..
<elacheche> nzoueidi: SalahMessaoud nizarus still waiting for your feedbacks about the namings.. https://framadate.org/utn-sfd2016-workshops
<elacheche> praisethemoon: for you https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/5ce171/dual_booting_windows_10_ubuntu_1604/d9vpq1j/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, thank you for telling that i'm n00b  :'(
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, <3
<elacheche> You're not :) Just it's better to ask someone when someone is near to you.. nizarus akiratreise is the SysAdmin of praisethemoon x)
<praisethemoon> well, I don't know his extact position xD
<nzoueidi> elacheche: for me it is okay
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud: Thanks for voting :D Do you find the names readable? Or I should change that?
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, yep they are readable
<praisethemoon> okay, attention please
<praisethemoon> every one check http://praisethemoon.org/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, pavlushka nzoueidi ^^^^^^^
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Go to CPanel and create a let's encrypt SSL cert and use https only ;)
<praisethemoon> D:
<praisethemoon> elacheche, ur awesome XD
<praisethemoon> hit issue?
<praisethemoon> "This page is secure (valid HTTPS)."
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you are a legend among men.
<elacheche> use .htaccess to redirect all you traffic to https.. incase someone used http.. if urls are hardocded in your pages you should change them, it's better to not hardcode urls
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i think i'll buy a vps server code a lua server
<praisethemoon> and link it my website via webscripts
<elacheche> :)
<SalahMessaoud> webhost provides cpanel ?
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud, it does.
<SalahMessaoud> it is this a shared hosting ?
<SalahMessaoud> * is this a shared hosting ?
<elacheche> yes SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> for the VPS they offers Ajenti
<SalahMessaoud> not bad not bad at all if you can ad lets encrypt certificate on a shared hosting via cpanel just with click click
<elacheche> Also they have their own panel, it's not that bad as well..
<elacheche> yep SalahMessaoud.. cpanel supports let's encrypt
<praisethemoon> yeah, really fascinating
<praisethemoon> I want to send them a Thank you message
<elacheche> You should than cpanel :)
<praisethemoon> as encouragement :3
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> sorry was AFK
<nizarus> Pour le sondage : les titres sont trop chargés pour être lisibles correctement :/
<nizarus> pourquoi ne pas faire une page wiki dans https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam qui explique les détails de chaque workshop
<nizarus> et faire un lien vers le sondage
<elacheche> OK, I'll work in it
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you want me to help! :D
<elacheche> Sure nzoueidi.. Just a sec I share the wiki page link
<nzoueidi> Alright
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events/SFD2016TN Have fun in there until I fix the poll
<nzoueidi> elacheche: who is the "Parrain" & the contact of SFD?
<nzoueidi> Both are Rached I think
<nizarus> nzoueidi: non, ils doivent être de u-tn :)
<nzoueidi> ah, okay nizarus
<elacheche> nzoueidi: o/ x)
<nzoueidi> your phone number elacheche :P
<nzoueidi> btw, nizarus the date on this article is not correct http://sfd.tn/2016/11/%d8%a8%d9%8a%d8%a7%d9%86-%d8%b5%d8%ad%d9%81%d9%8a/
<nzoueidi> aw I just saw your comment now x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://framadate.org/utn-sfd2016-workshops Use the poll description in the wiki.. { } should be replaced by bold I guess
<nizarus> oui :/ ils ont corrigé suite à mon commentaire dans l'article en FR mais pas l'article en AR
<elacheche> nizarus: https://framadate.org/utn-sfd2016-workshops this is good?
<nzoueidi> elacheche: that description should be in "Ateliers" section, right?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: in the "Participants" section we should ask people to use LoCo Dir http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/3466-sfd-tn-2016/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: hack it the way you feel the best..
<nzoueidi> alright :D
<nizarus> good elacheche
<elacheche> nzoueidi: remove the useless blocks..
<praisethemoon> elacheche, xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> omg dat twitter
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I will comment many sections and we will re-write them in the right time
<nzoueidi> For now, I think we keep only "Ateliers" "Participants" and "Logement"
<nzoueidi> WDYT?
<elacheche> no need for Logement.. Atelier should keept empty until we confirm them.. I guess the poll descrition should be in the "Conférences proposées par les organisateurs" section
<nzoueidi> Alright
<nzoueidi> it is almost done, if there's anything to add/modify just let me know elacheche
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I just added the participation section
<elacheche> check it out
<praisethemoon> elacheche, i'm coming to sousse now :D
<praisethemoon> speend weekend there
<praisethemoon> u have some free time for a coffee?
<nzoueidi> Cool! :D
<elacheche> Sunday afternoon praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> i would probably be in tunis there xD
<praisethemoon> give me ur phone number
<elacheche> done
<praisethemoon> have a good weekend everyone o/
 * praisethemoon is going to travel from Tunis to Sousse
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I made some other changes
<nzoueidi> Nice! :D
<elacheche> Check utn twitter
<elacheche> I don't have FB, you can post it on the group, and I'll post it in the page once home
<nzoueidi> alright :D
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-11-12
<nzoueidi> o/
<aminos> Hello :)
<elacheche> Hello aminos :)
<aminos> I was wondering if a meeting before SFD was planned ?
<elacheche> nope aminos.. The only we should worry about is workshops, and as you can see, we have a poll.. When the SFD ORG TEam tell us how much time will have will pick the TOP voted ones and plan them.. The TOP3 workshops leadrs are always in here, so we have always talks about it ..
<aminos> Great :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-06
<elacheche> Morning! :)
<davlefou> Bonjour a tous!
<praisethemoon> https://imgur.com/a/7lgeL
<nzoueidi> Hello folks
<davlefou> nzoueidi, bonjour!!
<nzoueidi> Comment vas-tu davlefou ?
<davlefou> Bonjour, je vais bien! Tu es a Tunis dimanche prochain après midi?
<nzoueidi> Cool, oui normalement tu vas nous visiter ? :D
<davlefou> Tu sera à la Drupla conf?
<davlefou> s/drupla/drupal/g
<nzoueidi> A quelle heure exactement ?
<davlefou> Début d'après midi, vers 14h - 15h environ, nous pourrions nous voir?
<nzoueidi> Oui j'espere que je n'aurais pas de travail a faire, sinon je serais persent /D
<nzoueidi> :D
<davlefou> Je serais de passage seulement, je voulais te faire un petit coucou!
<nzoueidi> Supper, on se voit inchallah
<davlefou> De toute façon, je serais mobile, cela sera plus simple!
<nzoueidi> D'accord.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-07
<davlefou> Bonjour, il pleut!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-08
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!!!
<praisethemoon_> Good day
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-09
<davlefou> Bonjour, défaut général chez ovh!
<elacheche> Morning, oui :(
<elacheche> J'ai un dedier (avec 3 VPS très important) qui est down :/
<davlefou> Merci!!
<davlefou> elacheche, un dinars la corde à linge pour se pendre :D
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> L'eau est revenu, j'attend à présent le retour d'ovh!
<elacheche> \o/
<elacheche> OVH est de retour
<davlefou> RBX est de retour chez OVH mais pas SBG pour le moment!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-11
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Tour de Tunisie entre les différentes villes!!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-11-12
<elacheche> Morning folks! Who's around?
<elacheche> I'm doing a very very bad job this days in contributing to the community, so soory about that.. Things aren't that cool anymore.. Work isn't stable and I'm busy doing nothing other than thinking :/
<elacheche> So, I applied to host a release party during SFD, but I was late, I thought the deadline was for the 9th of this month, but it was the 5th :/ I applied anyway, and we'll see if the sfd team will accept that or not :/
<elacheche> We will get a stall anyways
<elacheche> I'll try to prepare the re-approval wiki page today, and share it by the end of the day asking for contribs
<davlefou> elacheche, bonjour, désolé pour hier, après avoir vu nizar, il était 23h!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-05
<Dro> Hello guys
<nzoueidi> o/ Dro
<nzoueidi> how are you?
<Dro> Hello nzoueidi , I'm fine what about you ?
<amine> Hey! I think there is something wrong with the tn mirror tried to fetch packages update failed (permission error) changed to main server update worked
<amine> anyone else had the same issue recently?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-06
<Dro> Morning
#ubuntu-tn 2018-11-09
<neo31> Hello world!
<neo31> ahla nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> neo31, mansada9ech
<neo31> nzoueidi, sadda9 aw la tousadda9 :p
<neo31> nzoueidi, some bots are missing btw. winou elacheche w some other bots :p
<nzoueidi> hahaha elacheche is busy working, he is not here often
#ubuntu-tn 2019-11-10
<halilibrahim> sa
